# iFi iPurifier 2 - Reviews, Impressions and Discussion Thread



## Turrican2

Thought I'd kick off a dedicated thread for this little beauty. I was lucky enough to win this over on the iFi iUSB3.0 thread
  
  
  

  
  

  

  

  
 I have a Schiit stack connected to my PC, a Modi DAC and Magni class AB amp.  I play Hi-Res tracks quite happily through my HE-500 phones.  I figured this would be as good a test as anything for the iPurifier 2.
  
 The device itself is very robust and well engineered. As you can see from the photos it's fairly discrete. There are a couple of indicator lights for Power and Sound signal. Apparently the device also comes with a range of connector options.  I have the USB-B but it comes in A, C and Micro B also (according to the box)
  
 I've got to say, I really wasn't expecting much, if any improvement in the audio quality from my Schiit stack as it is a fairly silent and quite revealing setup. 
  
 For my test I fired up one of my most familiar and favourite test albums, Rumours by Fleetwood Mac (in 24/96 from HD Tracks - the max the Modi can handle) and listened to the first few tracks a few times.
  
 I then added the iPurifier to the chain.  Again, I listened to the first few tracks.  At first I didn't really notice too much of a difference, until I got to the second track, Dreams.  The splash cymbal at the beginning caught me by surprise a little, it seemed more sustained and cleaner than I remembered.  I looped this part of the track a few times, removed the iPurifier and repeated.  Sure enough, I can tell the difference pretty easily.  After a few hours of listening with the ipurifier attached, I've decided it's staying put in this setup.  To my ears it makes a good difference to the general soundstage (width especially) and overall clarity of the sound. I like it!


----------



## technobear

Aha, an iPurifier2 thread 

Here is what I wrote a couple of days ago over on the iUSB3.0 thread:



> OK, yesterday evening I got to spend a few hours with and without the iPurifier 2.
> 
> Your wallets are going to hate this (and we don't even know the price yet).
> 
> ...


----------



## technobear

technobear said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I would see how much of the effect of the iPurifier2 can still be heard with an Arcam rPAC and an Audio Technica ATH-M50 and ATH-MSR7.
> ...


----------



## Turrican2

Thanks for adding your impressions technobear,


----------



## technobear

Today I posted some more thoughts on the other thread before realising this one was here so:



			
				technobear said:
			
		

> The iPurifier2 on the other hand is continuing to impress. Given the previous experience with Led Zeppelin's _Kashmir _- which I recall was even a tough listen on my first decent vinyl system back in 1976 - I thought I would dig out a few more tracks of music I love but find it hard to listen to for very long or very loud.
> 
> Some of you may be familiar with Derek Vincent Smith aka. Pretty Lights. I love his music but I only have it in MP3 (320k) and have always found it a bit harsh to listen to. I want to turn it up but then I want to turn it straight back down again. I am happy to say that the iPurifier2 performs its magic superbly on this material. One of my favourite tracks is _Wrong Platform _from the album _Taking Up Your Precious Time_. This features high screechy violins about a minute in that are like nails on a blackboard - or at least they were. Now with iPurifier2 they are just violins. Now I can turn it up and enjoy it properly!
> 
> ...


----------



## technobear

I want to say a bit more about what I previously described as a slight tendency to shout or shoutiness.

This manifests in different ways on different instruments and on voices - or at least it did as the iPurifier2 practically eliminates it.

On voices it comes across as a slightly nasal quality and as a graininess.

On brass it comes across as a harsh glare.

On violins it is a screech or squeal and that also applies to female vocals.

It is a slight effect but it gives the music a slightly rough quality that makes it a little tiring to listen.

With the iPurifier2 it's as if all the musicians in my music collection have upgraded their instruments - and their voices.

Sorry I'm sounding a bit like a marketing department here but I am really enjoying what I'm hearing


----------



## Rob N

Is there any advantage in using this if you have the IUSB3.0?


----------



## technobear

rob n said:


> Is there any advantage in using this if you have the IUSB3.0?




That remains to be seen. I have an iUSB3.0 here at the moment which is quietly playing to itself at the moment. I shall no doubt have something to say about it soon.


----------



## LFC_SL

rob n said:


> Is there any advantage in using this if you have the IUSB3.0?



Wondering this too as the iUSB3.0 marketing speak says it does the same things as the iPurufier2 and more...


----------



## Turrican2

lfc_sl said:


> Wondering this too as the iUSB3.0 marketing speak says it does the same things as the iPurufier2 and more...




Ditto - please share your thoughts one you have formed some impressions technobear, if the ipurifier2 has a pretty decent effect on the audio, I'm thinking the iusb3.0 might soon join my other ifi components....


----------



## dmbr

Worth upgrading from the original?


----------



## Turrican2

Haven't tried the original, hopefully someone will be able to chime in.


----------



## rickyleelee

as AMR iFI said on another forum, if you got $4k DAC,then go for USB3.0. But if it were me and I have both, as I can't afford that kind of DAC, I spent my money on the ipurifier two along with my original iUSB. But the extra benefit of the iUSB3.0 is the extra features like supercharger and adding a hard drive into the chain.


----------



## technobear

Finally I have something to say about the iUSB3.0.

Here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/781064/micro-iusb3-0-appreciation-thread/45#post_12009191


----------



## Deftone

what is the expected release date for this little beauty?


----------



## Turrican2

deftone said:


> what is the expected release date for this little beauty?


 

 not sure, maybe @iFi audio can give us some direction on that?


----------



## technobear

According to this CANJAM review from Headphone Guru:

http://headphone.guru/canjam-at-rmaf-2015-show-report/

the iPurifier2 is going to cost US$129.


----------



## Turrican2

technobear said:


> According to this CANJAM review from Headphone Guru:
> 
> http://headphone.guru/canjam-at-rmaf-2015-show-report/
> 
> the iPurifier2 is going to cost US$129.


 

 wonder what that will translate to in GBP?


----------



## d1sturb3d

Subscribing,still waiting for mine


----------



## Vartan

http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/10/ifi-retro-stereo-50-ipurifier2-at-fujiya-avic-2015/


----------



## webstaa

I got lucky enough to pick up a iPurifier2 at the Fujiya-Avic headphone festival.  I ran into Thorsten Loesch at the MrSpeakers booth and went down to check out his stuff (including that pretty cool bamboo clad stereo) and demo his amp.  I was lucky enough to have the chance to talk to him for nearly 45 minutes about all sort of stuff - from the advantages of USB3.0 connectors (primarily A backwards compatibility, better tolerances/quality connectors and cables) etc.  Spur of the moment, I got one to try out, as I have a HA-1 (Oppo) connected to my desktop in my standard rig, but have only Sony laptop with some really noisy USB ports (lots of coil noise types of sound - I suspect poor voltage regulation/RFI, as USB connected devices don't charge well from the laptop, even connected to mains power.)  Usually the noise only strongly affects my smaller FiiO E07K - the HA-1 doesn't have much noise unless I really crank the volume.  There isn't any similar noise from the desktop system I have connected.
  
 I started by plugging the iP2 into the HA-1 and the desktop.  For a baseline.  Listening to all sorts of stuff - Ecstasy of Gold, some Zeppelin, Eagles, and even some chillstep, French house and midi-orchestral music.  To be completely honest (listening through Alpha Primes) I couldn't hear any difference between desktop->iP2->HA-1->AP and desktop->HA-1>AP.  I'm fairly confident I couldn't ABX test and ID it with this setup.
  
 So I swapped out the known bad source - same files but this time from the laptop->iP2->HA-1->AP.  Listened for a couple hours normally - no discernible noise present, either coil noise (even when completely silent at high volumes) or "jitter associated" noise (nasty high frequency fuzziness).  Took it out and the "coil noise" was there at high gain -8 db volume setting.  So it does seem to do as advertised.
  
 From there I hooked up my E07K using the included  fA->fB adapter, using the same cable from the desktop and a 4inch B->microB to hook up the E07k with the iP2 in line.  Unfortunately, with the adapter in line, the USB device kept dropping.  But when it did work, it didn't seem to have any noise.  Swapping over to the laptop, the E07k had no noise, but continually dropped connection.  I'd get maybe 10 to 15 seconds before the connection would drop.  Swapped to different cables, but with the same result.  E07k works perfectly fine connected directly to the desktop, and to the laptop (albeit with the bad USB noise) but wouldn't function continually with the iPurifier2 in line.  Could be the A/B adapter or a combination of other things.  I'll keep trying to get it to work (if I do I'll report back.)
  
 All in all, I like it.  It's smaller than other USB voltage rectifiers, and is unobtrusive.  It certainly cleans up my laptop's terrible USB noise.  It's not a miracle "part the clouds and cherubs descend from heaven" product, but it cleans up my $900 laptop's noise issue completely.


----------



## Angular Mo

I wonder how the 2 compares to the Uptone Regen.


----------



## technobear

There is now an updated product page for the iPurifier 2:

http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipurifier2/


----------



## goodyfresh

Where can I buy the version with a micro-type connector????


----------



## technobear

goodyfresh said:


> Where can I buy the version with a micro-type connector????




Go wild: http://ifi-audio.com/sales/#usa


----------



## Dixter

goodyfresh said:


> Where can I buy the version with a micro-type connector????


 
 music direct
  
 http://www.musicdirect.com/p-364758-ifi-ipurifier-2-inline-usb-audio-conditioner.aspx
  
 the have them on sale today only...  use code LUCKY13 for 13% off and free shipping...  choose the connector you want it to be shipped to you...


----------



## technobear

I spoke to Owen at iFi Audio and apparently the iPurifier2 with connectors other than 'B' will be in short supply for a little while. They simply anticipated that the biggest demand would be for the 'B' model. Of course that didn't take account of users here reporting highly favourable results with the micro iDSD.

Patience my friends. They are coming.


----------



## PerfectAnalog

The iPurifier2 is available now.  I just received mine today. (USB Type B)


----------



## roamling

technobear said:


> Of course that didn't take account of users here reporting highly favourable results with the micro iDSD.


 
  
 I still cant find many comments on that combination in this thread. If anyone tried this can you please report back. I am thinking of using a ipurifier 2 with the micro idsd but still not convinced if "double" purification is needed at all


----------



## Dadracer

roamling said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > Of course that didn't take account of users here reporting highly favourable results with the micro iDSD.
> ...


 
 I was lucky enough to get an iP2 on loan from ifi audio last week and have been trying it out with my laptop based iDSD system for a few days now. So I have the micro iDSD coupled to the first gen iUSB power with Gemini cables and a Mercury cable from laptop to iDSD. Oh yes and a pair of HD700s to top it all off.
  
 So I have been burning up Tidal all week and had a listen through a small selection of my favourite albums with and without the iP2 and then also comparing it with the Audioquest Jitterbug (which is mine!)

 Aretha, Chain of fools
 James Bay, Chaos & the calm
 Dusty, In Memphis
 Eagles, Hotel California
 Keb Mo', Keb Mo'
 Leon Bridges, Coming Home
 Lou, Transformer
 Rickie Lee Jones, RLJ
 T.Rex, Electric warrior

 So trying for a fairly broad mixture.
 The differences are not massive but are significant and important in respect of my preferences
 The bass feels tighter and more textured but I cant be sure if it is more extended........but that doesn't matter as it sounds better!
 The treble is clearer and less splashy
 The mids are clearer.
 The soundstage is better resolved with more space around instruments and vocalists. It feels like it is better layered in width and depth, much as when you change from HD700s to HD800s. Or single ended cables to balanced. Or regular vinyl to half speed mastered MoFi Vinyl. So not "Do you see the light" different but significant and positive different. It is also a better improvement that the Jitterbug which is an improvement too, but not as complete or significant as the iP2.
  
 The most telling thing I can say is that it is very difficult not to just get wrapped up in the music now and not be listening for specific details.

 Overall I'd say its more value than balanced cables were for my HD800s and I thought that was worthwhile and I will be ordering one for my system as soon as the USB A version is available and then I can ditch that adapter thing.


 Hope this helps?


----------



## roamling

thanks Dadracer, much appreciated. You certainly got my interest here.


----------



## Dadracer

You are entirely welcome and just happy to help. I was going to put up a post last night but it was late when I got home and then I saw your message this morning so I thought that was a good time to break cover!
  
 I don't know if you have an iUSB power already but I am thinking that you are getting most of the reduced noise and jitter stuff which the iUSB3 delivers (well ok not the 3.0 compatibility) in the iP2. Which for me is cool as I have an older laptop with no usb 3.0 ports anyhow.


----------



## roamling

dadracer said:


> You are entirely welcome and just happy to help. I was going to put up a post last night but it was late when I got home and then I saw your message this morning so I thought that was a good time to break cover!
> 
> I don't know if you have an iUSB power already but I am thinking that you are getting most of the reduced noise and jitter stuff which the iUSB3 delivers (well ok not the 3.0 compatibility) in the iP2. Which for me is cool as I have an older laptop with no usb 3.0 ports anyhow.


 
 I am running my iDSD from a Vortexbox, which in itself is a computer with a Linux operating system and a harddrive storing my music files, so I am pretty sure there is loads of USB noise coming from the USB port. I was also considering changing the blue stock USB cable but until know I was reluctant to use the supplied adapter. At least with the new iPurifier with the USB A plug I could bridge that gap with an added benefit of USB noise reduction.


----------



## technobear

One thing I am continually noticing on further listening with iPurifier2 is that I am reaching less often for the XBASS switch. The bass seems more 'present' and tuneful bass playing is more obvious and easier to follow. 

I am going to have to have to order a second iPurifier2 with 'A' socket when they come out because I need it on both systems. I just can't listen without it now knowing what I am missing.


----------



## Berdugo

Hi, does anybody know where I can order the ipurifier 2 online ? I checked a lot of websites, in vain. Maybe it's a little bit too soon though 
  
 Thanks

 Edit : just found it on MCRU, I will give my impressions, I already own 2 jitterbugs, an ifi iUsb (first version) with the iPower, but I hope there is still room for improvement


----------



## JootecFromMars

I've just been looking at the image of the iPurifier 2 with the USB A connector. I'm certain that if you make use of the phono/rca outs on the back of the iDSD micro then it ain't gonna fit as well. The adapter that comes with the iDSD to enable connecting a normal USB cable is flush against my rca cables. The iPurifier 2 is wider than that adapter looking at the image of it.


----------



## gr8soundz

Good point.
  
 Guess the B connector one is the better choice (for use with other DACs too). Requires using an A to B adapter but that's par for the course with the Micro and most usb cables.


----------



## technobear

jootecfrommars said:


> I've just been looking at the image of the iPurifier 2 with the USB A connector. I'm certain that if you make use of the phono/rca outs on the back of the iDSD micro then it ain't gonna fit as well. The adapter that comes with the iDSD to enable connecting a normal USB cable is flush against my rca cables. The iPurifier 2 is wider than that adapter looking at the image of it.




I've just taken a close look at it and I think it will fit just fine with all normal RCA plugs.


----------



## Dadracer

technobear said:


> jootecfrommars said:
> 
> 
> > I've just been looking at the image of the iPurifier 2 with the USB A connector. I'm certain that if you make use of the phono/rca outs on the back of the iDSD micro then it ain't gonna fit as well. The adapter that comes with the iDSD to enable connecting a normal USB cable is flush against my rca cables. The iPurifier 2 is wider than that adapter looking at the image of it.
> ...


 
 I'm sure it will and you'd have to hope they would check on that! I am so happy that I will finally be able to bin that nasty plastic 5 pence USB adaptor. It has always annoyed me given the quality of all the other plugs that I have. I even asked ifi Audio to make a Gemini cable with a USB A plug!!!!


----------



## doctorcilantro

roamling said:


> I am running my iDSD from a Vortexbox, which in itself is a computer with a Linux operating system and a harddrive storing my music files, so I am pretty sure there is loads of USB noise coming from the USB port. I was also considering changing the blue stock USB cable but until know I was reluctant to use the supplied adapter. At least with the new iPurifier with the USB A plug I could bridge that gap with an added benefit of USB noise reduction.


 
  
 Can you hear the noise at your speakers?
  
 I removed my Adnaco S3B and tons of noise going direct through an Uptone Regen...


----------



## Tiny Turnip

I'd like to thank you guys on this forum for drawing my attention to the iPurifier2.  Mine arrived a couple of days ago, and I've been listening to it over the weekend.     And yeah, it really does work!      In fact surprisingly so.      I didn't know what to expect, and was prepared for it making no discernible difference.     But straight from the box my immediate impression was the sound had a kind of crystalline quality - I guess due to the lower noise floor.
  
 After a few hours - wow!    Most things are improved, especially the bass, but also the tone characteristics of instruments and voices - more natural and believable.  The soundstage isn't any wider and perhaps only a tad deeper, but the real gain is definition and resolution - you can hear the side and back walls of the recording venue very clearly and how the musicians are placed within them.
  
 I'm using a Mac Mini with an AQ carbon connected to a Chord 2Qute.     It just shows how much crap there must be on the USB from a computer being pumped straight into your DAC.     I did try the Jitterbug a few months back, but this gizmo is far more effective.     I was considering powered options like the Wyrd or the Regen, but this thing has got to be the best bang-for-buck USB fixer.


----------



## Dadracer

tiny turnip said:


> I'd like to thank you guys on this forum for drawing my attention to the iPurifier2.  Mine arrived a couple of days ago, and I've been listening to it over the weekend.     And yeah, it really does work!      In fact surprisingly so.      I didn't know what to expect, and was prepared for it making no discernible difference.     But straight from the box my immediate impression was the sound had a kind of crystalline quality - I guess due to the lower noise floor.
> 
> After a few hours - wow!    Most things are improved, especially the bass, but also the tone characteristics of instruments and voices - more natural and believable.  The soundstage isn't any wider and perhaps only a tad deeper, but the real gain is definition and resolution - you can hear the side and back walls of the recording venue very clearly and how the musicians are placed within them.
> 
> I'm using a Mac Mini with an AQ carbon connected to a Chord 2Qute.     It just shows how much crap there must be on the USB from a computer being pumped straight into your DAC.     I did try the Jitterbug a few months back, but this gizmo is far more effective.     I was considering powered options like the Wyrd or the Regen, but this thing has got to be the best bang-for-buck USB fixer.


 
 I think you are correct that it seems to get better still with time and also that it is fantastic value for money, even in comparison with the Jitterbug which is certainly good value in its own right
 .


----------



## JootecFromMars

technobear said:


> I've just taken a close look at it and I think it will fit just fine with all normal RCA plugs.


 
  
  


dadracer said:


> I'm sure it will and you'd have to hope they would check on that! I am so happy that I will finally be able to bin that nasty plastic 5 pence USB adaptor. It has always annoyed me given the quality of all the other plugs that I have. I even asked ifi Audio to make a Gemini cable with a USB A plug!!!!


 
 Here's a picture of the rear of my iDSD Micro currently. I wouldn't say the RCA connectors on my cables are particularly large or oversized. Just normal size for a fairly decent cable. With the i-fi supplied adapter being smaller than the iPurifier2. There is no way a iPurifier2 is going to fit directly in the USB port using the RCA outs.


----------



## technobear

jootecfrommars said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > I've just taken a close look at it and I think it will fit just fine with all normal RCA plugs.
> ...




Those are definitely oversized RCA plugs. They barely fit side by side in the RCA sockets. They would be normal if Mark Grant hadn't slapped an unnecessary heat shrink sleeve on them to emphasize the branding. (Not having a go at Mark - I like his cables and have owned a few).

The iPurifier2 is just 1mm wider than the adaptor.


----------



## Dadracer

It certainly fits ok if you don't have all the shrinkwrap on the phono plugs and still space of the iP2 without (hateful) adapter.


----------



## JootecFromMars

dadracer said:


> It certainly fits ok if you don't have all the shrinkwrap on the phono plugs and still space of the iP2 without (hateful) adapter.


 
 Are those some old QED cables? I had some of those once. Looks like I need to replace my Mark Grants with some others... may be Kimbre Timbre. Their ultraplate RCa connectors look quite small.


----------



## Dadracer

jootecfrommars said:


> dadracer said:
> 
> 
> > It certainly fits ok if you don't have all the shrinkwrap on the phono plugs and still space of the iP2 without (hateful) adapter.
> ...


 
 Actually no I don't believe so. Its a short custom cable I have which is 2 phonos to a 3.5mm stereo jack. I used to have it for my pro Walkman back in the last century so I could use it in my system of the day!!!
 Now it has found a home in between my iDSD and some Whafedale DS1 active desktop speakers (which are surprisingly good for the price).
 I'm sure that you can still get QED cables and plugs. Its more difficult to get blank cassettes now............


----------



## MASS HYSTERIA

berdugo said:


> Hi, does anybody know where I can order the ipurifier 2 online ? I checked a lot of websites, in vain. Maybe it's a little bit too soon though
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit : just found it on MCRU, I will give my impressions, I already own 2 jitterbugs, an ifi iUsb (first version) with the iPower, but I hope there is still room for improvement


 
  
 Hello ,  (Berdugo) Please do post any thoughts and impressions , i have the same set up as you . . with jitterbugs & first version iFi iUSB + iPower plug . . so i would be interested to know how the
 iFi iPurifier 2 , hopefully , enhances this set up . . thanks in advance.


----------



## Dadracer

mass hysteria said:


> berdugo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, does anybody know where I can order the ipurifier 2 online ? I checked a lot of websites, in vain. Maybe it's a little bit too soon though
> ...


 
 In the meantime and just to say until Berdugo answers, my system has the original iUSB and power connected to a micro iDSD which I was also using with a jitterbug connected at the laptop end then feeding to the iUSB. There is a significant improvement to the sound when fitting an iP2 into the system just before the iDSD and more than that made by the jitterbug (which you could expect due to the price differential). My feeling was that it was a similar level of improvement that I had got when I went from single ended to balanced cable with my HD800s. The fact that this cable upgrade cost a lot more than the iP2 made it feel like the iP2 is much better value.


----------



## Berdugo

dadracer said:


> In the meantime and just to say until Berdugo answers, my system has the original iUSB and power connected to a micro iDSD which I was also using with a jitterbug connected at the laptop end then feeding to the iUSB. There is a significant improvement to the sound when fitting an iP2 into the system just before the iDSD and more than that made by the jitterbug (which you could expect due to the price differential). My feeling was that it was a similar level of improvement that I had got when I went from single ended to balanced cable with my HD800s. The fact that this cable upgrade cost a lot more than the iP2 made it feel like the iP2 is much better value.


 
 That is good news... Thanks for sharing.
 Can't wait to receive it


----------



## roamling

jootecfrommars said:


> Here's a picture of the rear of my iDSD Micro currently. I wouldn't say the RCA connectors on my cables are particularly large or oversized. Just normal size for a fairly decent cable. With the i-fi supplied adapter being smaller than the iPurifier2. There is no way a iPurifier2 is going to fit directly in the USB port using the RCA outs.


 

 Unfortunatly that would be an issue for me as well. If the new ipurifier is any wider than the adapter its game over for me.


----------



## MASS HYSTERIA

Great , thanks for the positive feedback on the iPurifier 2 in your system ... that's reassured me it's gonna be worth buying , will get me one next month. These high end digital audio companies are making some quality upgrade add on's these days. To anyone who's *not* done fuse upgrades yet in their system , .. *do *, .. big leap in dynamics , sound stage , clarity etc.


----------



## Dadracer

roamling said:


> jootecfrommars said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a picture of the rear of my iDSD Micro currently. I wouldn't say the RCA connectors on my cables are particularly large or oversized. Just normal size for a fairly decent cable. With the i-fi supplied adapter being smaller than the iPurifier2. There is no way a iPurifier2 is going to fit directly in the USB port using the RCA outs.
> ...


 
 Of course it is entirely up to you, but can I draw your attention to post #47 above where you will see my own phono plugs which are just normal sized and there is sufficient clearance to get the iP2 along side it with or without the adaptor. So it need not be game over if you don't mind changing a cable. I guess its the price you pay for having micro sized components but which are portable on the plus side.


----------



## roamling

Just checked... Adapter juuust fits. Damm


----------



## Dadracer

It would probably fit if you plug it into the adapter as by then it's at a narrower point on your phono plugs. But it's entirely your choice of course.


----------



## dmbr

mass hysteria said:


> Great , thanks for the positive feedback on the iPurifier 2 in your system ... that's reassured me it's gonna be worth buying , will get me one next month. These high end digital audio companies are making some quality upgrade add on's these days. To anyone who's *not* done fuse upgrades yet in their system , .. *do* , .. big leap in dynamics , sound stage , clarity etc.


 Sorry...fuse upgrades?


----------



## roamling

dadracer said:


> It would probably fit if you plug it into the adapter as by then it's at a narrower point on your phono plugs. But it's entirely your choice of course.


Whole point was not to use the adapter but I am glad we can check things like that here. Great community. I stick with the blue USB cable for know. Works fine


----------



## MASS HYSTERIA

dmbr said:


> Sorry...fuse upgrades?


 
 I was just referencing fuse upgrades in the (plugs) of power cables if your set up is a Desktop PC with powered amps , speakers , DACs etc.


----------



## Deftone

mass hysteria said:


> I was just referencing fuse upgrades in the (plugs) of power cables if your set up is a Desktop PC with powered amps , speakers , DACs etc.


 
 are we definitely talking about the very same fuse used for safety reasons? to stop dangerous levels of current flowing through?
 and that can change the sound?


----------



## hfflt

deftone said:


> are we definitely talking about the very same fuse used for safety reasons? to stop dangerous levels of current flowing through?
> and that can change the sound?


 
  
 Exactly.


----------



## Berdugo

Just received my iPurifier 2, I am letting it burn in right now. I noticed it runs quite hot, have some people noticed this ?


----------



## technobear

berdugo said:


> I noticed it runs quite hot, have some people noticed this ?




No.


----------



## Berdugo

technobear said:


> No.


 
  
 When I said "quite hot", I meant "a bit hot" (I mean I'm not worried). Is yours "cold" to the touch ?
 Anyway, I contacted the ifi customer service just to be sure.


----------



## roamling

hfflt said:


> Exactly.



 trust me spend your money elsewere


----------



## technobear

berdugo said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...




Yes, after several hours of music listening this evening, the iPurifier2 is still cold to the touch.

My room temperature is 17 degrees C. You might get a different result if your room is at 40 degrees C, I don't know.


----------



## Berdugo

technobear said:


> Yes, after several hours of music listening this evening, the iPurifier2 is still cold to the touch.
> 
> My room temperature is 17 degrees C. You might get a different result if your room is at 40 degrees C, I don't know.


 

 iFi replied to me :
  
 "- Yes, iP2 will run warm, though not hot", but warm/hot is subjective.
 - Can you please clarify roughly how hot it is? Is it too the point that you can't hold it or its just warm?
 - What is your serial number?"

 I replied that it is just warm, so no need to worry apparently


----------



## Rob N

Mine is only very slightly warm


----------



## Berdugo

So I compared 2 setups : 
  
 2 Jitterbugs (1 plugged into the PC and attached to the USB cable, the other plugged in the next USB port) > Supra USB cable > ifi iUSB + iPower > usb adapter > iPurifier 2 > Ami Musik DS5 Dac (powered by iPower 5V)

 VS the same setup without iPurifier 2.


 The iPurifier 2 improves SQ nicely, it is not night and day like when you buy new speakers, but the sound is a bit more detailed (most noticeable in the bass), less fatiguing, the soundstage improves. The music is even more life-like. Even if it is not night and day, the improvement in sound quality is enough for me to keep it, there is no going back


----------



## Dadracer

Yeah that pretty much mirrors my experience too, although I only had the one Jitterbug to compare and contrast with the iP2. It is a significant but not revolutionary step up and certainly in the grand scheme of things an improvement which is very good value for the money.


----------



## Tiny Turnip

There seems to be good synergy with the jitterbug.    I have two jitterbugs in the mac mini and the iPurifier2 in the DAC.      The jitterbug filters the 5v USB supply as well as the data.    So it must help the iPurifer2 to work effectively.    The two devices work well together, a cost effective improvement to USB audio.


----------



## Tiny Turnip

dadracer said:


> Yeah that pretty much mirrors my experience too, although I only had the one Jitterbug to compare and contrast with the iP2. It is a significant but not revolutionary step up and certainly in the grand scheme of things an improvement which is very good value for the money.


 
 There seems to be good synergy with the jitterbug in my experience.    I have two jitterbugs in the mac mini and the iPurifier2 in the DAC.      The jitterbug filters the 5v USB supply as well as the data.    So it must help the iPurifer2 to work effectively.    The two devices work well together, a cost effective improvement to USB audio.


----------



## d1sturb3d

I am a skeptic regarding these plug in devices, especially at the advent of uptone regen, the hype was really over the top especially the day and night difference claims.  Since I almost listen to music at work using a FiiO X5 and iCAN, I decided to bring my personal laptop (ASUS UX31A) and DAC (Emotiva DC-1)..For hours I am listening with the combo below
  
 Laptop > iPurifier2 > DC-1 > iCAN > HE-560/A83
  
 After 3 days listening to this combo, I tried pulling out iPurifier from the chain to see if I can detect a difference.  One notable difference I notice is the lower noise floor, I didn't know that there is noise when I used the laptop as a source before, never noticed it, thought it was part of the recording lol.  Not sure if the lower noise contributes to the improvement in bass and the less fatiguing highs.  I am a treble head (if there is a term like that) but there are times that highs can still be a fatiguing especially on some recordings.  I mostly listen to rock by the way.  I am surprised by the improvement because I thought all have been already taken care of when they design DACs.  I rarely use laptop as source so this is a mere experiment on my part so this is an enlightening experience.  
  
 Thanks iFi!
  
 Listened to music by albums from the artists below
 Damien Rice
 Collective Soul
 Enya
 Fall Out Boy
 Disturbed
 Alanis Morisette
 Skunk Anansie (remembered Skin from the competition)


----------



## bentol

I have read the thread with great interest, but is there a big difference between ver.1 and 2.



Ver. 1 is on sale, several places in the European Union, so should I save the £ 30 or go for ver. 2 in first place?


----------



## Dadracer

bentol said:


> I have read the thread with great interest, but is there a big difference between ver.1 and 2.
> 
> 
> Ver. 1 is on sale, several places in the European Union, so should I save the £ 30 or go for ver. 2 in first place?


 
 I think I am right in saying that the v1 was built into such products as the micro iDSD. If I am correct then certainly the iP2 makes a difference to my micro iDSD plus iUSB set up. Its not a "do you see the light" moment but it is significant. To my mind it was a level of difference similar to changing standard headphone cables for balanced ones. Given that was 3 times the price then in my opinion that puts the iP2 at rather good value for money. Just don't expect to be getting the band back together............


----------



## technobear

So, *iFi*, where are all the iPurifier2 type 'A'?

Have they left the factory?

Are they on a very slow boat from China?

Enquiring minds wish to know.:atsmile:


----------



## Tiny Turnip

I have the iPurifier2, no experience with the old one.     This, together with the jitterbugs, is like a DAC upgrade.     A worthwhile upgrade to my DAC would have cost considerably more.      I would expect DAC manufacturers will incorporate this type of technology into their products over the next few years.


----------



## Dadracer

technobear said:


> So, *iFi*, where are all the iPurifier2 type 'A'?
> 
> Have they left the factory?
> 
> ...


 
 I was told 4-5 weeks for the A version USB. I am now waiting impatiently..............


----------



## JootecFromMars

technobear said:


> So, *iFi*, where are all the iPurifier2 type 'A'?
> 
> Have they left the factory?
> 
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## bentol

Thanks dadracer, I think i vil buy ver. 2 and to t.bear, MCRU have it http://www.mains-cables-r-us.co.uk/computer-audio/1230-ifi-audio-ipurifier-2.html


----------



## gr8soundz

bentol said:


> I have read the thread with great interest, but is there a big difference between ver.1 and 2.
> 
> 
> Ver. 1 is on sale, several places in the European Union, so should I save the £ 30 or go for ver. 2 in first place?


 
  
 According to iFi's site both versions rebalance the signal but v2 also reclocks and regenerates the usb signal.
  
 Those last 2 features got a lot of attention after the Uptone Regen was released. Many reviews confirm they make bigger improvements. iPurifier 2 is about $50 less than the Regen plus it doesn't need a power cord.


----------



## Deftone

hmm still wondering weather to try this as last filter before the modi 2
  
 im not bothering with the jitter bug as it turned out to be pretty much a con and made jitter, distortion and other things reported worse.
  
 so would it be a good idea to take the wyrds cleaned usb output and put it into a second filter?


----------



## bentol

gr8soundz said:


> According to iFi's site both versions rebalance the signal but v2 also reclocks and regenerates the usb signal.
> 
> Those last 2 features got a lot of attention after the Uptone Regen was released. Many reviews confirm they make bigger improvements. iPurifier 2 is about $50 less than the Regen plus it doesn't need a power cord.


 
 It makes sense, a much improved product.
 Actually costs in the UK is £ 90 for iFi, but the price of Regen impoteret to DK is about £ 180 so half price for iPurifier 2, I stick to it.


----------



## dmbr

bentol said:


> Thanks dadracer, I think i vil buy ver. 2 and to t.bear, MCRU have it http://www.mains-cables-r-us.co.uk/computer-audio/1230-ifi-audio-ipurifier-2.html


Does anyone know how credible this retailer is?

I bought an iPurifier2 from them a while ago and it's taking quite longer than I'd expected to arrive and no tracking info :/


----------



## dmbr

gr8soundz said:


> According to iFi's site both versions rebalance the signal but v2 also reclocks and regenerates the usb signal.
> 
> Those last 2 features got a lot of attention after the Uptone Regen was released. Many reviews confirm they make bigger improvements. iPurifier 2 is about $50 less than the Regen plus it doesn't need a power cord.


Oddly enough, I find the Regen pairs nicely with the iPurifier. My chain:

Xonar Essence One Muses Edition DAC/Amp > iPurifier > Gemini dual USB cable > iUSB Power Supply > Uptone Regen > Mercury USB cable + Jitterbug adjacent USB port > PC

Don't ask me why, but I've tried every possible configuration with the above components and that one sounds the most clear, vivid, and spacious.

I'm eager to see how the iPurifier2 changes the dynamic


----------



## JootecFromMars

dmbr said:


> Does anyone know how credible this retailer is?
> 
> I bought an iPurifier2 from them a while ago and it's taking quite longer than I'd expected to arrive and no tracking info :/




I ordered something through Amazon.co.uk and it took about 1 week to arrive... That may have been down to the Royal Mail as it shipped 36 hours after ordering... And then I ordered something else direct.... shipped within 24 hours and delivered 48 hours later.


----------



## Tiny Turnip

dmbr said:


> Does anyone know how credible this retailer is?
> 
> I bought an iPurifier2 from them a while ago and it's taking quite longer than I'd expected to arrive and no tracking info :/


 

 I got mine from this retailer, and I far as I recall it arrived in two or three days.


----------



## Berdugo

Hi,
  
 I asked iFi a question about the use of the Jitterbug with the IP2 (I use one Jitterbug on my PC, and one at the OUTPUT of my iUSB, then an USB adapter + IP2 to DAC, with great results).
 They replied that it was not in their policy to compare with other manufacturers products.

 However they said a very interesting thing for people who own an iUSB (the first version) : 
  
 "With regards to USB filtering we normally suggest that you place the iPurifier 2 at the end of the digital chain for max performance.

 However, if you own the iUSBpower, hook up the iPurifier 2 directly to this, so; PC > iPurifier 2 > iUSBpower.

 Doing this you are in effect 80% close to the performance of our iUSB3.0 device."

 I did several A/B comparisons, and it sounds better like this ! 


 So now my setup is like this, and I won't change a thing : PC > Jitterbug > Starlight 7 USB cable > IP2 > iUSB > Jitterbug > USB adapter > DAC.


----------



## Tiny Turnip

berdugo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I asked iFi a question about the use of the Jitterbug with the IP2 (I use one Jitterbug on my PC, and one at the OUTPUT of my iUSB, then an USB adapter + IP2 to DAC, with great results).
> They replied that it was not in their policy to compare with other manufacturers products.
> ...


 
  
 That's interesting.   I don't have the iUSB Power, so can't try it.     But it's a bit odd that the iPurifier comes before the iUSB Power.   So the iPurifier is running off the noisy PC USB 5v supply.     I would have thought that it would work better with the iPurifer running from the clean 5v from the iUSB Power?      I wonder why this is apparently not the case?


----------



## Dadracer

Yes that seems at odds with what I had been told. I will ask ifi as this doesn't make logical sense to me (mind you my hobby is Hi Fi so logic and sense are not required).


----------



## Berdugo

Yeah I don't understand either... When I first got the IP2, I plugged it into the dac without asking myself any question. Hi Fi logic...


----------



## MASS HYSTERIA

I received my iFi iPurifier 2 today , . . . no improvements for me yet as i'm getting a buzzing / humming noise when i plug it into the DAC , . . take it out , and everythings fine again ?  I've tried other configurations , as mentioned above , .. straight into the iUSB Power after the PC , but again .. getting the buzz & hum. I have contacted iFi Support to see if they can offer any advice , my DAC is a Meridian Director , i presume the iPurifier 2 is compatible with any DAC , .. well , i'll wait and see what iFi Support say :-/


----------



## Dadracer

berdugo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I asked iFi a question about the use of the Jitterbug with the IP2 (I use one Jitterbug on my PC, and one at the OUTPUT of my iUSB, then an USB adapter + IP2 to DAC, with great results).
> They replied that it was not in their policy to compare with other manufacturers products.
> ...


 
 Ok well it seems what you have been told is what I am now also being told. It seems that ifi themselves felt the iP2 should go at the end of the chain and just before the DAC. Now their thinking is it should go up front and ahead of the iUSB to give it the cleanest signal to work with. They are also saying that the original iUSB plus iP2 provides almost as good a result as the iUSB 3 and so if you have an original there is no need to get the new one, just add an iP2, which seems very honest!
 The only issue I have with this suggestion is that it will need more adapters than less and I really hate adapters........


----------



## PerfectAnalog

Has anyone managed to measure the output of the iP2?


----------



## MASS HYSTERIA

mass hysteria said:


> I received my iFi iPurifier 2 today , . . . no improvements for me yet as i'm getting a buzzing / humming noise when i plug it into the DAC , . . take it out , and everythings fine again ?  I've tried other configurations , as mentioned above , .. straight into the iUSB Power after the PC , but again .. getting the buzz & hum. I have contacted iFi Support to see if they can offer any advice , my DAC is a Meridian Director , i presume the iPurifier 2 is compatible with any DAC , .. well , i'll wait and see what iFi Support say :-/


 
 Problem sorted , .. i had the iSOearth switch on (on the iUSB Power unit) , with it switched off  the buzzing has gone (some kind of ground/earth issue apparently) ... so i can now enjoy the iPurifier 2 in my system


----------



## dmbr

Just received mine today!

Replaced my iPurifier with the 2 in this chain:

Mercury USB cable > iUSB Power Supply > Gemini Dual USB cable > iPurifier(2) > Xonar Essence One Muses Edition DAC/amp > HD800's

I was extremely pleased with the results. The iPurifier2 stands head and shoulders above its predecessor in every aspect. Spacialization, lushness, separation, detail....everything sounds noticeably better.

Blows the (excellent) Uptone Regen out of the water, too. I do plan to fiddle with pairing them though 

Great bang for buck. Highly recommend.


Edit:
Wait? iFi recommends putting the iPurifier2 before the iUSB Power Supply? The original was supposed to be last in the chain...

Time to see if it can actually sound any better!!


----------



## Dadracer

Nice write up and it's interesting to know how much better it is than the original but also the Regen which is so highly regarded in various forums. I think if you can find a way to have them work together then it should provide even better results. I think a few folks have used the iP2 in conjunction with the jitterbug to good effect.
I myself will be interested to know if you hear any difference with the iP2 in different parts of the chain as you'd think it shouldn't matter.....


----------



## dmbr

The JB just thinned out the bass for me. I have it plugged into the adjacent USB port now instead.


----------



## iFi audio

dmbr said:


> Just received mine today!
> 
> Replaced my iPurifier with the 2 in this chain:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes we do. Why?

 Because the iP2 filters the power line. The iUSB and iUSB3.0 both 'regenerate' the power. So go for the pure clean power.
  
 But what the iP2 does that the original iUSB does not is the Active Asychronous stuff on the data (audio) line. The original iUSB does not impact the audio line. Just the power line.
  
 Try it. Won't hurt.


----------



## dmbr

ifi audio said:


> Yes we do. Why?
> 
> 
> Because the iP2 filters the power line. The iUSB and iUSB3.0 both 'regenerate' the power. So go for the pure clean power.
> ...


 I did and it sounds great, thanks!

I know it isn't your product, but I also own an Uptone Regen--might you have any input on whether or not to use it in conjunction with the iUSB + iPurifier, and if so, where the Regen might best be put in the chain?

Thanks!


----------



## iFi audio

dmbr said:


> I did and it sounds great, thanks!
> 
> I know it isn't your product, but I also own an Uptone Regen--might you have any input on whether or not to use it in conjunction with the iUSB + iPurifier, and if so, where the Regen might best be put in the chain?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
  
 Hi,
  
 Sorry, no comment. Company policy - we only comment on our own products.
  
 For iFi gear, including the USB audio/power range, what we can say is that our products includes a large proportion of proprietary tech. So we don't finish with the repeater chip. We start with the chip and then add our techology on top - so we always encourage customers to audition and we are quite proud of the internals and gladly show the innards.
  
  
 Past this, the iUSB Power is the quietest USB power supply excluding the iUSB 3.0, so it should always go last in the chain if the DAC draws any operational power from the USB port.
  
 If the DAC's USB circuitry is definitively self-powered, placing the iPurifier 2 last may be preferable, as then the iPurifier 2 runs off the cleaner power from the iUSB Power.
  
  
 It should be understood while superficially the current batch of iFi's USB Improvement products resembles some others, a lot of what we do differs dramatically from what others do (and not only our use of USB 3.0) and is the result of a development process that actually predates the iUSB power. We first encountered very primitive re-generate/usb-repeater technology in an active 20m long USB Cable in 2010, when we were setting up a number of Touchscreen PC's as 'CAS' systems to demonstrate the AMR DP-777 which was about to be released:

 We were very surprised and puzzled to find that with this cable we found better sound than with a good quality passive 1m USB Cable.
  
 Unfortunately this cable also had many usability and compatibility snags and we spent much time perfecting the involved solutions across the board to arrive at a product we would be happy to have our name on and one that would go the extra mile in customer systems.
  
 In the meantime iFi introduced a number of solutions to global problems in USB for audio, be it Power Quality or RFI or Earth Loops as well as many other products.
  
 It was always intended to eventually unify these solutions with the USB re-generate/usb-repeater function. And once we got our paws on USB3.0 tech and saw it had the edge, we just 'had to have it in our products.'
  
 With the iUSB 3.0 you have iFi's lead product in a range of next generation USB Audio enhancement products that will cover a quite wide range of applications and follow suit as your system grows over time. There will be more USB audio improvemnet products coming in the pipeline to address other aspects. Skin is busy cracking the whip.
  

  
 Cheers


----------



## dmbr

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry, no comment. Company policy - we only comment on our own products.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the helpful reply. My DAC is self-powered, so I should actually have the iPurifier2 after the iUSB instead, if I understand.

Perhaps you could answer a broader question:

Would you recommend putting the iUSB and/or iPurifier2 first or last in a chain when using *any* other devices (and a self-powered DAC)?


----------



## iFi audio

*Shoutout to Meze Headphones - check 'em out*  

  
  
 If you are in Canada or USA, you might wish to get your ears round these headphones. We use a pair of demo'ing/testing/photo shoots etc and they are darn good. Light, comfortable and fabulous sounding to boot. A no-brainer recommendation by our Skin.
  
 And if anyone is attending the Athens Show this weekend, then you can check em out with iFi and other non-iFi equipment.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/789019/meze-99-classics-tour-reviewers-wanted
  
 Very highly recommended and the Meze team are super duper guys too.


----------



## iFi audio

dmbr said:


> Thanks very much for the helpful reply. My DAC is self-powered, so I should actually have the iPurifier2 after the iUSB instead, if I understand.
> 
> Perhaps you could answer a broader question:
> 
> Would you recommend putting the iUSB and/or iPurifier2 first or last in a chain when using *any* other devices (and a self-powered DAC)?


 
  
 Hi,
  
 This is what we advise - try for yourself as you may prefer different.
  
Think 'Best for Last'
  
 Rule 1 - if DAC USB Input uses USB Power for more than 'handshake,' iUSB Power should go last, equally iUSB 3.0 should be last in the chain (as they are both from the same mould). There may be solutions with lower noise out there, but we have yet to find them (and measure a lotta gear).
  
 Rule 2 - iPurifier 2 should be as far back in the chain as feasible. As its PSU noise exceeds iUSB Power (not a lot - but still does nonetheless). If used with iUSB Power, it is best off before the iUSB Power, not after. But if the DAC reliably does not draw power from USB, the iPurifier is best off plugged directly into the DAC.
  
 3) On these two recommendations, unless other non-iFi devices can demonstrate better performance, we advise they are used upstream of iFi devices.
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## dmbr

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is what we advise - try for yourself as you may prefer different.
> 
> ...


 Very helpful, thank you!


----------



## Topspin70

Got myself the IP2 yesterday. Before I tried it out on my system (Macbook Air > Yggy > Taurus Mk2 > LCD3) I spent a good hour listening to some familiar rock and classical tracks and the Chesky test disc which I know pretty well. I was telling myself it's pretty hard to beat the sonics that I was already getting. So I pop it in hoping it wasn't a waste of money. Glad to say it wasn't. Almost immediately I noticed harder hitting bass, a more palpable rumble in the low end, a noticeably fuller midrange, a natural relaxed delivery in voices that other users had mentioned, and most interesting of all, I seem to have moved from a seat in front of the soundstage to a spot IN the soundstage. The front to back space between instruments and performers seem to have widened and appeared a lot closer to me. It's quite extraordinary. If I have to be really critical, I'd say I lost a slight sense of depth on some recordings as micro details that sounded distant before now feels 'closer'. All in all, it's an improvement I hadn't expected and it made me realise that there's always a little more potential in our gear to squeeze out if the right thing comes along.


----------



## Dadracer

Oh no that means I might have to get 2 now!!!


----------



## JootecFromMars

After i-fi recommended placing the iPurifier2 before the original iUSB in the chain, I decided to go ahead and not wait for the female USB-A model for my iDSD micro and just get the available USB-B model.
  
 I actually have a Schiit Wyrd between my Macbook Air and the iDSD... for anyone wondering... the Wyrd makes any background hiss/noise coming from the computer disappear and the music sound much smoother.... further sidenote.... my windows based laptop gives way more background noise than the Air.
  
 Initial impressions are that the iPurifier2 plugged in to the Wyrd makes a bigger difference than plugged later in the chain at the iDSD.
  
 Further sidenote... I used to have a Schiit USB cable between the Air and the Wyrd and then a Wireworld Chroma between the Wyrd and the iDSD, Recently got a i-fi Mercury cable which I connected between the Air and the Wyrd and moved the Schiit to between the Wyrd and the iDSD. Wow!... suddenly thought I'd added a subwoofer to my LCD-2DFs. Likely in the future to replace the Schiit USB with another Mercury.


----------



## Dadracer

Or you could go the whole way and get an iUSB and use it with the gorgeous Gemini cable..........


----------



## JootecFromMars

dadracer said:


> Or you could go the whole way and get an iUSB and use it with the gorgeous Gemini cable..........


 
 Don't tempt me


----------



## Dadracer

mmmmmmm...........Gemini..............


----------



## JootecFromMars

dadracer said:


> mmmmmmm...........Gemini..............


 
 Stop now!!!!!


----------



## Dadracer

Just trying to help............I'll get my coat............


----------



## Tiny Turnip

As the iUSB3.0 has USB3 sockets.     I wonder if iFi is about to replace these cables with USB3 versions?


----------



## Deftone

what is usb 3 needed for?
  
 i thought usb 2 had more than enough bandwidth ?


----------



## webstaa

USB 3 is used for two reasons: Better quality connectors and better quality (shielded etc) cables.  USB 3 doesn't have every Chinese factory putting out 15M $.001 connectors, so it's easier to source good quality components.  As well as cable requiring much better shielding (and extra conductors for the 4 extra USB 3 pins.)  If you don't have a well built connector and a cable up to spec, the USB 3 connection will cause 2.4ghz interference - plug something in and notice your old wireless phone or wifi drop...


----------



## Deftone

webstaa said:


> USB 3 is used for two reasons: Better quality connectors and better quality (shielded etc) cables.  USB 3 doesn't have every Chinese factory putting out 15M $.001 connectors, so it's easier to source good quality components.  As well as cable requiring much better shielding (and extra conductors for the 4 extra USB 3 pins.)  If you don't have a well built connector and a cable up to spec, the USB 3 connection will cause 2.4ghz interference - plug something in and notice your old wireless phone or wifi drop...


 
 thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Tiny Turnip

The extra pins allow full duplex operation, which I guess is not required for this application.    But better connectors and shielding sounds important for eventual SQ.    My point was that if iFi is soon to upgrade its cables to USB3 - so matching the sockets on the iUSB3.0    Which would seem a consistent move.  Then just now might not be a good time to buy the existing USB2 versions of these rather expensive cables?


----------



## Dadracer

I don't have USB 3 ports on my laptop so I am trying to get the best out of what I have.


----------



## webstaa

tiny turnip said:


> The extra pins allow full duplex operation, which I guess is not required for this application.    But better connectors and shielding sounds important for eventual SQ.    My point was that if iFi is soon to upgrade its cables to USB3 - so matching the sockets on the iUSB3.0    Which would seem a consistent move.  Then just now might not be a good time to buy the existing USB2 versions of these rather expensive cables?


 
  
 There's also the matter of power.  Reportedly some USB DAC/AMP sticks pull far too much power (more that USB 1/2.x spec) which is unnerving for some and dangerous to hardware for others.  USB 3 devices have a greater power draw spec.


----------



## jermaink

I have been getting a nasty (possible ground loop) issue through my WA6 which only manifests when 'closing the loop' and connecting my USB cable (Audioquest Cinnamon) to my iFi iDSD Micro. Even an isolation transformer for the WA6 didn't solve this, and I'm thinking I'm getting 'noise' going through the USB.
  
 Would something like an iPurifier2 or a USB Regen (or BOTH!) would help with this? Because it is quite annoying and the only other kind of solution I can think of is possibly a USB isolator..


----------



## doctorcilantro

jermaink said:


> I have been getting a nasty (possible ground loop) issue through my WA6 which only manifests when 'closing the loop' and connecting my USB cable (Audioquest Cinnamon) to my iFi iDSD Micro. Even an isolation transformer for the WA6 didn't solve this, and I'm thinking I'm getting 'noise' going through the USB.
> 
> Would something like an iPurifier2 or a USB Regen (or BOTH!) would help with this? Because it is quite annoying and the only other kind of solution I can think of is possibly a USB isolator..


 

 I doubt it. When I took my fiber-over-usb Adnaco out of the loop for a test, and left the Regen in, I was getting nasty packet noise. So don't expect any real isolation from the Regen. Maybe the iFi?
 The problem, as Alex Crespi has stated is the noise can be on the data or ground lines, cutting 5v doesn't help.


----------



## iFi audio

jermaink said:


> I have been getting a nasty (possible ground loop) issue through my WA6 which only manifests when 'closing the loop' and connecting my USB cable (Audioquest Cinnamon) to my iFi iDSD Micro. Even an isolation transformer for the WA6 didn't solve this, and I'm thinking I'm getting 'noise' going through the USB.
> 
> Would something like an iPurifier2 or a USB Regen (or BOTH!) would help with this? Because it is quite annoying and the only other kind of solution I can think of is possibly a USB isolator..


 
  
 Hi,
  
 We do not recommend that you do not buy anything yet. You need to identify where the ground-loop comes from first.
  
 From afar, it sounds like your computer setup has one earth and the WA6 another. You need to track this down and confirm and then remove one earth.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## jermaink

ifi audio said:


> You need to identify where the ground-loop comes from first.
> From afar, it sounds like your computer setup has one earth and the WA6 another. You need to track this down and confirm and then remove one earth.


 
   
Those two pieces of equipment are I believe the main culprits. The PC (particularly when utilising the graphics card) introduces all sorts of terrible noise through the headphones even when no audio signal is being sent.

  
 With an electrician, we managed to test using the WA6 with the ground lifted, and it did remove the buzzing and rippling noises, though not all of the 'hiss'. I am actually quite perplexed as to why the isolation transformer (tested with both the PC and the WA6) did nothing to ease the issue.
  
 I guess what I'm going to have to figure out with the electrician is how to safely lift the ground (most likely on the amp). However you do not think that the iPurifier2 could reduce the issue? (I am likely to get one as soon as it becomes available in Australia regardless!)


----------



## iFi audio

jermaink said:


> Those two pieces of equipment are I believe the main culprits. The PC (particularly when utilising the graphics card) introduces all sorts of terrible noise through the headphones even when no audio signal is being sent.
> 
> With an electrician, we managed to test using the WA6 with the ground lifted, and it did remove the buzzing and rippling noises, though not all of the 'hiss'. I am actually quite perplexed as to why the isolation transformer (tested with both the PC and the WA6) did nothing to ease the issue.
> 
> I guess what I'm going to have to figure out with the electrician is how to safely lift the ground (most likely on the amp). However you do not think that the iPurifier2 could reduce the issue? (I am likely to get one as soon as it becomes available in Australia regardless!)


 
  
 Hi,
  
 Your situation is actually a good case study of Computer Audio Gremlins (CAG). It is a common issue that we see a lot in our STS.
  
  
  
 We are trying diagnose from the other side of the world so please bear with us:
  
 i. First and always the most obvious is check that your Amplifier and PC (and other ancillaries) are plugged into the SAME mains distribution, to minimise the potential differences between different spurs.
  
 ii. This may sound strange but can you check with the electrician thathe Isolation Transformer used was definitely an 'isolating transformer?'
  
 iii. The 'hiss' you hear may be related to something else. Could be something as innocent as too much gain between HP amplifier and headphones.
  
  
*WARNING: do not read/attempt if you are confident in mains electrics - ALWAYS consult a qualified electrician first*
  
 1. If the PC creates a lot of electrical noise, this will be a problem fundamentally, for the system. It sounds like the PC is a Gaming/High Power rig, so it may not be possible to replace the Power Supply with a Pico-PSU and an external power brick that is earth-free, which would otherwise be the best choice.
  
 An iPurifier 2 will not help with the grounding issues, but may improve other issues (try for yourself dont just take our word for it).
  
 2. You confirmed lifting the Earth in the Amp kills the main noise. So an iUSB 3.0 will break the earth loop, without needing to modify the PC or Amp, as will the original iUSB Power. The iUSB 3.0 or iUSB Power will also provide low noise power for the iDSD micro as well as allowing the iDSD micro to use fast-charge, so it can run continuous even on Turbo.
  
_We would strongly advise against pulling off the earth on the Amplifier_, it is there for safety reasons and it is usually next to impossible to revision equipment that is designed with a safety earth so that it can be used without earth. The iUSB/iUSB3.0 do not 'cut the trace' both have a protection circuit that is designed to lift the earth in a safe and responsible manner and God forbid, something goes wrong with the mains electrics, it will 'throw itself onto the train tracks' for the owner. So the owner will not become the earth!
  
_This is how WE do it, not how you should do it. Please take all necessary electrical advice from a qualified electrician_
 Another possible option would be to use a balanced mains isolation transformer for the Amplifier. Such a Transformer has a center-tapped 110V secondary which has the center-tap earthed, so that it produces 55V AC (which counts as "Safe Extra Low Voltage"). In this case the earth on the Amplifier can be lifted (best done inside the mains isolation transformer).
  
 An example are these products:
 http://www.furmansound.com/product.php?div=01&id=P-2400IT
 http://www.equitech.com/products/rack/modelqav.html
  
 Other, smaller units exist. We do not have any special recommendations.
  
 In the AMR Showroom we have installed the whole mains system balanced using several top-notch 3.5 KiloWatt industrial (building site) safety transformers, as much for safety as for sound quality. As the balanced 110v = 55v only, this is rated as 'low voltage' and is what we do that offers the best sonics but yet will not invalidate the UK's strict electrical safety and building insurance standards.

 Suitable off-the-shelf units with UL and other relevant safety approvals are usually not cheap however and while a DIY solution is possible that is safe, it will affect insurance coverage etc so please don't go there.
  
 By comparison the iUSB 3.0 and iUSB Power break the earth loop in the USB Path and thus on the 'safe' low voltage side.
  
 Please do not forget to make certain that Amplifier and PC are plugged into the SAME mains distribution, to minimise the potential differences between different spurs. The iUSBs are limited to dealing with around 0.5V Peak levels.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## jermaink

Thanks for the detailed reply. It's really appreciated!
  
 I can confirm that the PC and amp are connected to the same mains distribution (even tested on the same power board).
  
 The isolation transformer used was this one, which I believe would be appropriate:
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/331720936776?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 The hiss was quite minor and is something I would expect to be improved by products such as the iPurifier2/USB Regen/iUSB 3.0.
  
 My PC is a gaming rig (although somewhat dated) using a GTX 670 and a Corsair RM750, but this would draw significant amounts of power.
  
 My follow up question is about the difference between actually 'lifting the Earth' and the impact of an iUSB/iUSB 3.0 which 'will break the Earth loop' but 'are limited to dealing with around 0.5V Peak Levels'.
  
 The electrician I'm getting advice from is also my cousin (who has a passion for audio), so I'll balance the cost of whatever he proposes with that of getting an iUSB or iUSB 3.0.


----------



## iFi audio

jermaink said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply. It's really appreciated!
> 
> I can confirm that the PC and amp are connected to the same mains distribution (even tested on the same power board).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi,
  
 "The isolation transformer used was this one, which I believe would be appropriate:"
 As the output of the transformer is 240V here in the UK for sure, it would not be legal to break the earth connection so while this transformer will isolate the mains life/neutral, it must have continuity for the earth connection. Only with balanced 110V systems which present two times 55V referenced to earth and thus any voltage that the user is exposed to is below 60V AC can the Earth connection be safely and legally broken on the mains side. This is what we did for our showroom. However it means all equipment must be modified to operate on US Mains (110/115V) and not European or Asian Mains (220-240V).
  

 "The hiss was quite minor and is something I would expect to be improved by products such as the iPurifier2/USB Regen/iUSB 3.0."
 One would need to know where the hiss originates. It could be the Tube HP Amplifier itself that creates it. Then an iP2 or iUSB 3.0 would not help.
  
  
 "My follow up question is about the difference between actually 'lifting the Earth' and the impact of an iUSB/iUSB 3.0 which 'will break the Earth loop' but 'are limited to dealing with around 0.5V Peak Levels'."
 Normally the voltages in an earth loop are in the regions of tens of millivolt. If you lift the earth for either PC or Amplifier, you break the earth loop, no matter what the potential difference is between the two. However doing so violates electrical safety and will impact on insurance coverage and could lead to injury or death. By breaking the USB Ground wire you equally break the earth loop.
  
 However you are dealing on both sides of the USB connection with integrated circuits (chip's) that are easily damaged by voltages higher than what they are designed to handle.
  
 If you need isolation for very large potential differences a galvanic isolator for USB is needed. Up till now these have been limited to what is called "Full speed" or 12MbPS which only supports Audio up to 96khz/24Bit. This is the reason why iFi did not introduce a USB isolator based on the common chipsets, as doing so would cripple the HD capabilities of our USB DAC's.
  
 Instead we developed IsoGround as a practical alternative that isolates earth loops AND maintains both correct USB Function and is safe for the USB Chip's in DAC and PC. In order to not expose either DAC or PC USB input chip's to potential damaging conditions (as the fault voltage by removing the USB ground can easily be as high as half or even full mains voltage) we include protection circuitry that limits the potential difference between the two USB Grounds to a level that is safe for USB Chip's.
  
 As a consequence, this method cannot handle large potential differences (such as may be encountered if the two sides are plugged into wholly different mains loop's/systems), unlike full galvanic isolators.
  
 However as long as both sides of the USB connections draw their earth connection from a common mains system (preferably the same outlet) this is no issue however, as in this case the potential in the earth loop is well below the threshold of the protection circuitry.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## JootecFromMars

jootecfrommars said:


> Initial impressions are that the iPurifier2 plugged in to the Wyrd makes a bigger difference than plugged later in the chain at the iDSD.


 
  
 Update: Just because its the biggest difference doesn't mean it's the best sounding!
  
 Here's a brief summary of my findings overtime.
  
 Base Configuration: Acer Core 2 Duo Laptop (foobar 2000)  > cable that comes with iDSD > iDSD Micro.
  
 All observations will be based onwards from this.
  
 2. Macbook Air (iTunes) > cable that comes with iDSD > iDSD Micro > Grado 325e.
  
 Less background noise and the music is smoother and more musical.
  
  
 3. Macbook Air (Audirvana) > cable that comes with iDSD > iDSD Micro > Grado 325e.
  
 No noticeable difference other than those related to actual vs upsampled.
  
  
 4. Macbook Air (Audirvana) > Schiit USB cable > Schiit Wyrd > cable that comes with iDSD > iDSD Micro > Grado 325e.
  
 No background noise. Black background. More detailed more musical music. I use this config for about 4 months.
  
  
 5. Macbook Air (Audirvana) > Schiit USB cable > Schiit Wyrd > cable that comes with iDSD > iDSD Micro  > Audeze LCD-2F.
  
 Due to about of 50% of my albums sounding terrible on the 325e's I upgrade the headphones. All albums sound good now... better soundstaging, better detail, better 3-dimensionality and more musical... but not really what I'd expected from a pair of headphones costing $1K or £800. The headphones seem to sound best on turbo but I'm listening just above 9 o'clock not 12-3 as recommended.
  
  
 6. Macbook Air (Audirvana) > Schiit USB cable > Schiit Wyrd > cable that comes with iDSD > iDSD Micro  > Mark Grant G1500HD RCA > SPL Phonitor Mini > Audeze LCD-2F.
  
 Ahh. That's more like it. There is now a solidity and presence to all instruments. More like I'd expect from $1K headphones. Also using an old Russ Andrews PowerKord I had lying around but add a furutech IEC connector so I can plug it into the Phonitor.
  
  
 7. Macbook Air (Audirvana) > Schiit USB cable > Schiit Wyrd > Wireworld Chroma USB > iDSD Micro  > Mark Grant G1500HD RCA > SPL Phonitor Mini > Audeze LCD-2F.
  
 No difference.
  
  
 8. Macbook Air (Audirvana) > Schiit USB cable > Schiit Wyrd > Wireworld Chroma USB > iDSD Micro  > Mark Grant G1500HD RCA > SPL Phonitor Mini > Forza Audioworks Noir Hybrid >  Audeze LCD-2F.
  
 Wow!!!!! It's like I got a completely new set of headphones. This cable is awesome. Everything I say about these headphones in 5 is massively improved. On top of that the tonality of the LCD-2F's changes to being more lifelike and sounding tonally more like my kef Q55 speakers.
  
  
 9. Macbook Air (Audirvana) > Schiit USB cable > Schiit Wyrd > Wireworld Chroma USB > iDSD Micro  > Kimber Hero (Ultraplate) > SPL Phonitor Mini > Forza Audioworks Noir Hybrid >  Audeze LCD-2F.
  
 Due to the future purchase of an iPurifier2 and the over-sized Neutrik RCA connectors on the Mark Grant cable I purchase a new RCA cable. Noticeable improvement in soundstage, detail and separation between instruments. There may be better out there but I don't think that you can go wrong buying Kimber. And the ultraplates seem a tad narrower than the RCA cable that ifi supplies with the iDSD.
  
 10. Macbook Air (Audirvana) > ifi Mercury USB > Schiit Wyrd > Schiit USB cable > iDSD Micro  > Kimber Hero (Ultraplate) > SPL Phonitor Mini > Forza Audioworks Noir Hybrid >  Audeze LCD-2F.
  
 So I get the ifi Mercury USB cable and swap out Wireworld Chroma with the Schiit USB as it appears to give a slightly more open sound. But a noticeable difference in the bass... It's like my LCD-2F's now have a subwoofer. Is this down do the Mercury following the USB2 specs to the letter and being well shielded?
  
 11. Macbook Air (Audirvana) > ifi Mercury USB > iPurifier2 > Schiit Wyrd > Schiit USB cable > iDSD Micro  > Kimber Hero (Ultraplate) > SPL Phonitor Mini > Forza Audioworks Noir Hybrid >  Audeze LCD-2F.
  
 So now I get the iPurifier2. Initial quick checks indicate a much more noticeable difference in the position above. So I leave it in this position for about 1 week's listening. I realise that things don't sound as good. Music is no longer musical and it kinda sounds similar to say you connect a headphone output to a line input on an amp and you feed it too much power... you know, you're overloading the input. May be it's because both the iPurifier2 and the Wyrd reclock.
  
 12. Macbook Air (Audirvana) > ifi Mercury USB > iPurifier2 > iDSD Micro  > Kimber Hero (Ultraplate) > SPL Phonitor Mini > Forza Audioworks Noir Hybrid >  Audeze LCD-2F.
  
 I've currently settled on this. Keeping the previous config as 11 but moving the iPurifer to right before the iDSD put the musical back in the music.  I then tried without the Wyrd and I can't notice any more noise in the audio but it just sounds that little bit more musical again.
  
 So what does the future hold?... well thanks Dadracer... but I think I'm going to get the original iUSB Power and a Gemini cable. ifi are the best... And then of course in a few years iDSD Pro here we come......


----------



## Dadracer

I knew you would see it my way eventually.....now back to my evil lair.....


----------



## iFi audio

Join the force.......head over to our competition for a chance to win some iFi goodies and get the latest on the iCan SE Micro!
  
 Thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/790869/ican-micro-se-intergalactic-launch-competition


----------



## fradoca

As iFi Audio suggested me i've placed the iPurifier2 before the iUSB power for even better results.At the top of my audio chain i've an Audioquest jitterbug.
 Both Jitterbug and iPurifier2 work very well together in my system with my Daw.The iUSB power is really a nice addition and makes the iPurifier2 an even better tool to raise the quality of your USB audio chain.The REclock function is what really makes the difference with the iPurifier2.It reminds me of having a high quality external wordclock for my Dac.Highly recommended!


----------



## iFi audio

Quote:


fradoca said:


> As iFi Audio suggested me i've placed the iPurifier2 before the iUSB power for even better results.At the top of my audio chain i've an Audioquest jitterbug.
> Both Jitterbug and iPurifier2 work very well together in my system with my Daw.The iUSB power is really a nice addition and makes the iPurifier2 an even better tool to raise the quality of your USB audio chain.The REclock function is what really makes the difference with the iPurifier2.It reminds me of having a high quality external wordclock for my Dac.Highly recommended!


  
 Hi,
  
 The hub repeater is only the _starting _point for us. So the REclock is only a part of the equation in the iPurifier 2 and the iUSB3.0 (usb2.0 and usb3.0 repeater chips used respectively).
  
 The iP2 and iUSB3.0 both feature:


 Further, in the iP2, the Active Noise Cancellation and power conditioning clean up the power to the USB (if it draws USB power). Additionally, there is filtering of ground borne noise (but no IsoGround to deal with low frequency ground loops).
  
 The original iPurifier had elements of these but not all.
  
 Hence, do audition the iP2 vis-a-vis other USB improvement devices. It is more expensive but exponentially, there is a heck of a lot more tech going on in there.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## dmbr

Anyone know if this is an equivalent to the VBus Isolator?

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/171984645960


----------



## technobear

dmbr said:


> Anyone know if this is an equivalent to the VBus Isolator?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/171984645960




That only does USB High Speed (i.e. USB 1.1)


----------



## dmbr

technobear said:


> That only does USB High Speed (i.e. USB 1.1)


 They offer a low speed version (if you note it in your order) 

Does it serve the same function as the VBus, though?


----------



## Deftone

it is recommended to put the iP2 infront of the iUSB but i dont use of them, so i could stick it before the wyrd? 
  
 is gonna benifit though im unsure, 2 devices doing the same thing = twice as good? worse then using only 1. i dont want some weird conflicting problems.


----------



## Dadracer

I understood that ifi Audio initially recommended it go just ahead of the DAC but then found it sounded better still ahead of the USB power if you are using one. So you can use it just before the DAC and it will provide an improvement. I don't know about the Wyrd but quite a few folks are combining the iP2 with the Audioquest Jitterbug and find they work well in combination (including me).


----------



## dmbr

deftone said:


> it is recommended to put the iP2 infront of the iUSB but i dont use of them, so i could stick it before the wyrd?
> 
> is gonna benifit though im unsure, 2 devices doing the same thing = twice as good? worse then using only 1. i dont want some weird conflicting problems.


 The iUSB has cleaner power than the iPurifier2, so they recommend it go between the iPurifier2 and DAC. If the Wyrd has cleaner power, too, the same would apply.

Note, they recommend the iPurifier2 go into the DAC directly if it's not USB-powered (no handshake even).


----------



## iFi audio

dmbr said:


> The iUSB has cleaner power than the iPurifier2, so they recommend it go between the iPurifier2 and DAC. If the Wyrd has cleaner power, too, the same would apply.
> 
> Note, they recommend the iPurifier2 go into the DAC directly if it's not USB-powered (no handshake even).


 
  
 Hi,
  
 Correct, the iUSB (original) and iUSB3.0 both (among other things) generate their own clean power. So place this last in the chain.
  
 This is why some people with the Gemini cable place the audio at the PC and power at the iUSB. It never touches the PC power.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## jermaink

ifi audio said:


> This is why some people with the Gemini cable place the audio at the PC and power at the iUSB. It never touches the PC power.


 
  
 Hey. I'm a bit confused by this arrangement. So what exactly is connected to what? (And via what?)
  
 So an iUSB (or 3.0) would be placed very close to a PC, which would be connected to a DAC via a Gemini cable (with the audio end plugged into the PC, the power end plugged into the iUSB - but with no other source other than an iPower/Power Supply entering the iUSB)?


----------



## Deftone

a diagram would help the situation


----------



## iFi audio

deftone said:


> a diagram would help the situation


 
  
 As the cylons say, 'by your command.' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 All 'System Improvement' connection diagrams to be found here:
  
 http://ifi-audio.com/improve/
  
  
  
  
 For the iUSB3.0 - the titles are self-explanatory.
  
Level 1: Clean HDD Power 
  
  
Level 2: Compare two DACs (simultaneously, on the fly) 
Note: 
The left (red) shows this setup can go to two inputs on an amplifier.
The right (blue) shows this setup can go to two identical headphone amplifiers/headphones.
  
The benefit is for direct, head to head comparisons, eliminating the USB cable, the computer, the software - just straight DAC vs DAC. Reviewers LOVE the iUSB3.0 for this as it gives a super-quiet background for two DACs.
  
Last but not least, don't forget to level-match of course as some DACs have higher output levels.


----------



## iFi audio

All 'System Improvement' connection diagrams to be found here:
  
http://ifi-audio.com/improve/
  
  
  
  
 For existing iUSB customers: (Levels 1 and 2 do not involve using the iPurifier2)
  
Level 3: Add the iPurifier2* to the original iUSB *before or after depending if your DAC is usb or internally powered-respectively)


----------



## technobear

jermaink said:


> ifi audio said:
> 
> 
> > This is why some people with the Gemini cable place the audio at the PC and power at the iUSB. It never touches the PC power.
> ...




There... wasn't so confusing was it? 


[COLOR=FF00AA](You answered your own question there)[/COLOR]


----------



## jermaink

technobear said:


> There... wasn't so confusing was it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Like getting a new kind of maths question right without having seen a solution...


----------



## iFi audio

jermaink said:


> Like getting a new kind of maths question right without having seen a solution...


 
  
 Hi,
  
 Simple notes on arranging iP2 in system:
  
 1.) iP2 on its own - always place iP2 at the DAC/USB Device input socket
  
 2) iP2 with original iUSB Power - depends....
  
 2.1). DAC uses USB Power only for Handshake (e.g. iFI Retro, DP-777), place iP2 at the DAC USB socket AFTER iUSB Power
 2.2) DAC powered by USB (e.g. iDAC 2, iDSD in USB Power Mode), place iP2 at the input socket to the iUSB Power
  
 3) iP2 with iUSB 3.0 - iP2 is redundant, but can be used at the USB Input of a USB 2.0 DAC, iP2 not likely to improve anything 
  
 4) iP2 with other manufacturers' USB gadgets - always place iP2 at the DAC/USB Device input socket, unless the other gadget is felt to give superior results after iP2
  
 5) Two iP2s - the second iP2 is redundant, but if it is desired to use longer cables placing the second iP2 between a USB Cable and USB extension can make sure signal transmission works well (as it is an Active Repeater). 
  
 If using multiple iP2 in series (up to 3pcs) with standard USB2 ports and USB Bus powered DACs it may be best to place an iUSB Power or iUSB 3.0 in the final position, both to provide clean and sufficient power and to break earth loops.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## iFi audio

*Present Alert! * *Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all iFi customers from David Elias and iFi Audio!*  
 Forget the new products we've launched in 2015, more in 2016 - meanwhile, as we're as much into music as you guys, we gotta get your all some new tunes to tide you over Christmas and the New Year!
  
 So here you go...for everyone. No restrictions.
  

  
 All the way from Hawaii, David Elias has made these two personal recommendations for iFi Audio customers:
  
 http://ifi-audio.com/audio_blog/present-alert-merry-christmas-and-happy-new-year-to-all-ifi-customers-from-david-elias-and-ifi-audio/
  
 The package is really killer in our opinion – the discs will be out by the end of the year David even design this cool 3D artwork with Photoshop. Talk about multi-talented.
https://www.oasiscd.com/AVLFlashViewer/?p=KuiKsyCyX4HJgELI16rCng==#.VnEw8b_pj7w
 (use the mouse to move any direction and the screen control to zoom in while it’s playing)
  
 Album out now for sale or CD master download or disc package order at: 
  
http://davidelias.bandcamp.com
  
 With 18-page PDF incl lyrics, photos.
  
 Mele Kalikimaka and Hau’oli Makahiki Hou!
  
 Happy Holidays from David Elias and iFi Audio!
www.davidelias.com


----------



## Allvey

ifi audio said:


> All 'System Improvement' connection diagrams to be found here:
> 
> http://ifi-audio.com/improve/
> 
> ...


 

 This is my current setup. I must say that after adding the IP2 the level of transparency increased significantly.


----------



## jermaink

I've added an iUSB to my system. I tried connecting to prevent the power from being drawn from the PC, however I couldn't get ISOGround to activate. So I had to resort to plugging in the audio & power from the PC to the back of the iUSB. It has reduced the nasty noises and buzzing from the PC by about 75% - 80%. Hasn't killed it, but I can almost live with it.
  
 Would you know if there's a way to get ISOGround to activate without feeding it a power/audio USB signal?


----------



## iFi audio

jermaink said:


> I've added an iUSB to my system. I tried connecting to prevent the power from being drawn from the PC, however I couldn't get ISOGround to activate. So I had to resort to plugging in the audio & power from the PC to the back of the iUSB. It has reduced the nasty noises and buzzing from the PC by about 75% - 80%. Hasn't killed it, but I can almost live with it.
> 
> Would you know if there's a way to get ISOGround to activate without feeding it a power/audio USB signal?


 
  
 Hi,
  
 To answer your questions:
  
 > I tried connecting to prevent the power from being drawn from the PC
 Just connect the iUSB/iUSB3.0 in the signal chain. Then your DAC will draw a new clean power supply from the iUSB/iUSB3.0 and not your PC.
  
 > However I couldn't get ISOGround to activate
 In this case the LED's will not light up, however IsoGround is hardware based and will still work. 
  
 However other functions in the iUSB also require the USB power from the PC to be present. There is no point breaking the power (and ground) connection from the PC, as this is done internally in the iUSB (and electrically speaking, safely we might add) to guarantee all functionality.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Vangelis

How are you configuring them. Which device is plugged into which? Are they stacked at the DAC and if so in which order?


----------



## Vangelis

dadracer said:


> I understood that ifi Audio initially recommended it go just ahead of the DAC but then found it sounded better still ahead of the USB power if you are using one. So you can use it just before the DAC and it will provide an improvement. I don't know about the Wyrd but quite a few folks are combining the iP2 with the Audioquest Jitterbug and find they work well in combination (including me).




Oops, missed the quote for clarity. So How are you configuring them. Which device is plugged into which? Are they stacked at the DAC and if so in which order?


----------



## technobear

vangelis said:


> dadracer said:
> 
> 
> > I understood that ifi Audio initially recommended it go just ahead of the DAC but then found it sounded better still ahead of the USB power if you are using one. So you can use it just before the DAC and it will provide an improvement. I don't know about the Wyrd but quite a few folks are combining the iP2 with the Audioquest Jitterbug and find they work well in combination (including me).
> ...




Read back up the page to post #142


----------



## roamling

Hi guys, I have to ask again about fit. Would the iPurifier 2 with the USB A plug fit into the iDSD with the original purple RCA cable next to it. Did anyone try that? See here:


----------



## Dadracer

Yes it will. I had that set up until ifi themselves suggested moving the iP2 to just ahead of the iUSB where it works even better. You will have to use the black adaptor though.........


----------



## roamling

thanks for the reply, unfortunately I was hoping not to use the adapter. I not a big fan of stacking multiple items because I think that has an impact on sound quality. So my recent RCA cable is to big and I thought the original ifi cable would be able to have the item fitted directly next to it. I guess its just a bit to tight at the back of the iDSD... but then i don't really understand why the iPurifier 2 was designed with a USB A plug, I thought it would be to fit items like the iDSD?


----------



## Dadracer

I share your exact concerns and have expressed them to ifi Audio directly. There are to be USB B versions of the iP2 be manufactured (also USB C and USB micro) but I am not sure when they will be available but I guess you could ask. I was going to hold on for one myself but when I was told the iP2 worked better just ahead of the iUSB then it works of course without needing the adapter so I am happier in that regard. It is weird though that ifi cable needs an adapter to fit into the IDSD...........maybe we could start a campaign?


----------



## roamling

dadracer said:


> I share your exact concerns and have expressed them to ifi Audio directly. There are to be USB B versions of the iP2 be manufactured (also USB C and USB micro) but I am not sure when they will be available but I guess you could ask. I was going to hold on for one myself but when I was told the iP2 worked better just ahead of the iUSB then it works of course without needing the adapter so I am happier in that regard. It is weird though that ifi cable needs an adapter to fit into the IDSD...........maybe we could start a campaign?


 
  
 ha,I think I am beyond campaigning . I expressed concerns when the iDSD USB input port was changed last minute to acommodate mobile users, which is a nice feature, but for me the micro iDSD was always a Desktop to "mobile in bedroom" device but never something i would bring on the road or the bus. I was going to buy the micro iUSB plus the Gemini cable but when the input port was changed this decision became redundant for me due to incompatibility. Since then I have sticked with the blue USB cable and was hoping this device (the new iPurifier) would "bridge the gap" to USB B with some improvements but if it does not fit there is nothing i can do. I am still a happy owner of the iDSD but since I am always looking for some little straight performance tweaks its a bit disappointing in that regard that I can neither fit a different USB cable nor the new iPurifier.


----------



## Dadracer

The iUSB is still a worthwhile improvement but I believe the new iUSB3 has all the iP2 tech built in. So if you are mainly using the iDSD on your desktop via a laptop it will really let the iDSD work at its best and no need for hellish adapters..........


----------



## roamling

dadracer said:


> The iUSB is still a worthwhile improvement but I believe the new iUSB3 has all the iP2 tech built in. So if you are mainly using the iDSD on your desktop via a laptop it will really let the iDSD work at its best and no need for hellish adapters..........


 
 I hear you but then again what cable are you running from the iUSB3 into the iDSD? There is still the input port on the iDSD which does not accept the MERCURY cable for example, just the blue one or any other "USB extension" cable.


----------



## Dadracer

I only have the iUSB 2 as I don't have USB 3 ports on my laptop and the iP2 almost bridges the difference. So my system goes Laptop to Mercury to iP2 to iUSB to Gemini to crappy adapter to iDSD to HD700/800........although right now I have the iCAN micro SE  in situ which is on loan and goes back tomorrow.


----------



## JootecFromMars

roamling said:


> I hear you but then again what cable are you running from the iUSB3 into the iDSD? There is still the input port on the iDSD which does not accept the MERCURY cable for example, just the blue one or any other "USB extension" cable.Th


 
  
 Having to use the adapter does not negate the effect of IPurifier2 or iUSB/iUSB3. Plus you can use what you've bought on other DACs now and in the future.


----------



## GHoldridge

roamling said:


> I hear you but then again what cable are you running from the iUSB3 into the iDSD? There is still the input port on the iDSD which does not accept the MERCURY cable for example, just the blue one or any other "USB extension" cable.




Another option could be Forza Audio Works. They make custom cables or adapters. I just had them make me a super short usb cable with separated signal/data lines. They really did a great job. I also saw a post by someone who wanted a high quality adapter and they were very pleased with the result. Ifi audio had recommended them to me. You might wanna throw them an email.


----------



## Dixter

has anyone used the purifier with an iphone 6 ??   if so how did it affect the sound quality...


----------



## roamling

gholdridge said:


> Another option could be Forza Audio Works. They make custom cables or adapters. I just had them make me a super short usb cable with separated signal/data lines. They really did a great job. I also saw a post by someone who wanted a high quality adapter and they were very pleased with the result. Ifi audio had recommended to me. You might wanna throw them and email.


 
  
 nice one


----------



## moriez

Unhappy owners are welcome to send me a PM. Maybe we can work out a deal.
  
 Right. Bought one


----------



## moriez

Did anyone notice an actual reduction or complete cancellation of interference? Specifically when wearing headphones and moving the USB mouse I can hear this noise that made me move away from an internal to external DAC in the first place. I expected better results.


----------



## roamling

moriez said:


> Did anyone notice an actual reduction or complete cancellation of interference? Specifically when wearing headphones and moving the USB mouse I can hear this noise that made me move away from an internal to external DAC in the first place. I expected better results.


 
 what in the world are you talking about?


----------



## doctorcilantro

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> We do not recommend that you do not buy anything yet. You need to identify where the ground-loop comes from first.
> 
> ...


 

 You can get that packet noise and ground loop embedded in the data line, not just 5v, so essentially these fancy tweaks are moot at times unless you go whole hog. iFi's larger USB is galvanically isolated but the Purifer isn't I assume.
  
 That's why I went with the Adnaco. I could still here the ground loop with my regen in place, never tried the AQ "in front" though - it's after the Adnaco hub along with Regen.


----------



## jermaink

moriez said:


> Did anyone notice an actual reduction or complete cancellation of interference? Specifically when wearing headphones and moving the USB mouse I can hear this noise that made me move away from an internal to external DAC in the first place. I expected better results.


 

 For my setup using an iFi iUSB helped reduce ground loop noise I was noticing. It didn't eliminate all of it, but probably 70% of it. Considering getting another one (or iUSB 3) to run in series. When I can afford to..


----------



## iFi audio

moriez said:


> Did anyone notice an actual reduction or complete cancellation of interference? Specifically when wearing headphones and moving the USB mouse I can hear this noise that made me move away from an internal to external DAC in the first place. I expected better results.


 
  
 Hi,
  
 There are way too many sources of interference. You are best opening a support ticket so the techies can troubleshoot with you. As they will ask you to "test this" and "test that."
  
 Cheers.


----------



## crossbone

Hi,
  
 my current setup is connected like this:
  
*Onboard Intel Chipset USB 2.0 -> USB 2.0 Cable (fairly high-quality) -> USB 2.0 DAC*
  
 How should the iPurifier2 best be connected?
  
*Onboard Intel Chipset USB 2.0 -> USB 2.0 Cable **(fairly high-quality)** -> iPurifier2 ->  USB 2.0 DAC*
*Onboard Intel Chipset USB 2.0 -> USB 3.0 Cable **(standard quality)** -> iPurifier2 ->  USB 2.0 DAC*
*Onboard ASMedia USB 3.0 -> USB 3.0 Cable -> iPurifier2 ->  USB 2.0 DAC*
  
 Or should i get an USB-Extension Card with a NEC Chipset:
*Extension NEC USB 3.0 -> USB 3.0 Cable -> iPurifier2 ->  USB 2.0 DAC*
  
 Really confused because I remember some years ago most people were of the opinion that no DAC should be used on a USB 3.0 Port.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Dadracer

I would say your first option, but I am not an expert and in any event you can and should try the options and find which you think sounds best.


----------



## iFi audio

crossbone said:


> Hi,
> 
> my current setup is connected like this:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi,
  
 We suggest you use either USB2.0 or USB3.0 Ports, if your DAC is compatible with USB3.0 Ports. In this case a good grade commercial USB 2.0 or USB 3.0 cable is recommended. USB 3.0 may offer better power quality and allows the attached DAC to draw more power safely. If the DAC cannot work with USB 3.0 Ports, just use USB 2.0. But for sure, USB3.0 ports are fine for DACs.
  
 For the technical background; www.usb.org   as they publish the specification for the USB standard. We use this as the starting point - highly recommended reading.


----------



## JeanPhi

moriez said:


> Did anyone notice an actual reduction or complete cancellation of interference? Specifically when wearing headphones and moving the USB mouse I can hear this noise that made me move away from an internal to external DAC in the first place. I expected better results.


 
  
 I have the same issue, I can hear the "computer activity". Moving mouse also creates noise. I'm considering getting an iPurifier2 for that.
  
 Do you mean that your iPurifier2 does not remove the mouse noise at all?


----------



## moriez

jeanphi said:


> Do you mean that your iPurifier2 does not remove the mouse noise at all?


 
  
 In my case it did not remove _enough_ of the noise interference. Only very _very_ slightly and as this was the most important objective I returned it. My solution: go optical


----------



## JeanPhi

moriez said:


> In my case it did not remove _enough_ of the noise interference. Only very _very_ slightly and as this was the most important objective I returned it. My solution: go optical


 
  
 In my case the noise is not so strong but very noticeable when there is no music. I also considered a full galvanic isolation (http://intona.eu/en/products), or maybe the Corning USB3 Optical Cable (ACS2CVA010M20) but I'm not too sure it would work with the DAC.


----------



## JeanPhi

moriez said:


> In my case it did not remove _enough_ of the noise interference. Only very _very_ slightly and as this was the most important objective I returned it. My solution: go optical


 
  
 Too bad! Do you have a product in mind? I searched and found few solutions, a full galvanic isolation (Intona) and an optical cable (Corning). The galvanic solution is not cheap and the corning optical cable delivers limited and unfiltered power (so it may not work or also forwards power noise).
  
 PS: Just to be sure, was it the second version (iPurifier 2) or the first one (iPurifier)?


----------



## moriez

I tried the iP2.
  
 My computer motherboard ASRock Z77 Extreme4 has an optical out which connects the Gungnir with an AudioQuest Forest cable. Not exactly quality material but it certainly gets the job of noise elimination done. I'm not convinced and haven't distinguished that optical is inferior to USB with regard to jitter levels so in my situation I don't have direct need for something like the Intona. It seems a very nice up to the task device from what I've read.
  
 For the sake of experiment my next move is getting a M2Tech hiFace Two USB>BNC to directly connect to the Gungnir.


----------



## gr8soundz

iPurifier2 has no separate power feed so that noise may still be getting through.
  
 Think the iUSB3.0 might be a better solution. Costs a lot more but is designed to clean up data and power noise over usb.


----------



## theveterans

gr8soundz said:


> iPurifier2 has no separate power feed so that noise may still be getting through.
> 
> Think the iUSB3.0 might be a better solution. Costs a lot more but is designed to clean up data and power noise over usb.


 
  
 I went straight to this setup along with the iFi Gemini cable (1.5 m). It noticeably increased (maybe maximized to the DAC's specs) the dynamic range. All details, instrument placement and soundstage are better focused. Plus I can plug it in any of the USB ports without a difference in sound unlike the USB straight to the DAC solution.


----------



## gr8soundz

theveterans said:


> I went straight to this setup along with the iFi Gemini cable (1.5 m). It noticeably increased (maybe maximized to the DAC's specs) the dynamic range. All details, instrument placement and soundstage are better focused. Plus I can plug it in any of the USB ports without a difference in sound unlike the USB straight to the DAC solution.


 
  
 Waiting for my iPurifier2 (backordered) and Mercury cable to arrive. Hope to hear some improvements and get closer to maximizing potential of my setup.
  
 Already have pretty clean usb on my PC (100% fanless including PSU with separate 5V rail and motherboard with isolated 5V to usb) so I doubt I'd need the Gemini cable or iUSB3.


----------



## theveterans

That's good to know. Mine is Surface Pro 3 which has the USB port next to the fans. I notice that my DAC sounded less dynamic with a bloated bass while it sounded great using the Surface Dock. I presume more power and less noise. Since I needed to use the SP3 without the dock, I decided to go straight to the iUSB 3.0 + Gemini cable with Straight Wire USB 2.0 cable connecting the SP3 to the iUSB 3.0. With this, the sound improvement is noticeable but not groundbreaking compared to the surface dock power hub: same amount of detail to my ears, but much easier to notice due to slightly better instrument placement and higher dynamic range.


----------



## moriez

gr8soundz said:


> Already have pretty clean usb on my PC (100% fanless including PSU with separate 5V rail and motherboard with isolated 5V to usb)


 
  
 If you don't mind me asking, what brand and type PSU and motherboard?


----------



## Ancient.Dream

dadracer said:


> There are to be USB B versions of the iP2 be manufactured (also USB C and USB micro) but I am not sure when they will be available but I guess you could ask.


 
  
 Partial update:

USB A is the next socket option to be released and is planned for March.
USB micro will be released later but there's no set date yet.
  
 (I spoke with iFi over PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
 I got my unit 2 days ago - will post impressions later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 M.


----------



## gr8soundz

moriez said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what brand and type PSU and motherboard?


 
  
 Used a Seasonic Fanless PSU and MSI Z87 Gaming motherboard. I've built a half-dozen PCs with those PSUs (all their fanless models have the same core design) and some MSI boards have a feature called USB Audio Power. There are also several Gigabyte boards with a similar feature called USB DAC-UP. Both provide cleaner power to the USB ports for DAC use but the Gigabytes also have the ability to turn off power to it's one isolated port in the bios (so that usb port becomes data only).
  
 Here's an older thread about those boards/features:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/693825/a-motherboard-with-usb-dacs-in-mind
  


ancient.dream said:


> Partial update:
> 
> USB A is the next socket option to be released and is planned for March.
> USB micro will be released later but there's no set date yet.
> ...


 
  
 I ordered the USB A model for my iDSD Micro. Was hoping to get it next month but guess not.


----------



## Dixter

have a USB A ordered back from November....  its a real shame ifi is supporting the idsd in this fashion....   they had to know this was going to be an issue...  pretty disappointed in them for this... at least 5 month wait time...


----------



## rickyleelee

i am the waiting list too for my micro dsd. my dealer said ifi did not expect the demand for the purifier 2 as the really high end customers also are using it as they sold to DCs customers and the sales caught them off. They are only just catching with the usb b connection type. hopefully they can start on the usb a type now they caugfht up as i want too


----------



## dsnyder

Just getting started with my evaluation...
  

  
 I also have a USB REGEN on-hand for a three-way comparison.  Should be interesting.  Hope to post something here in a few weeks:  http://blog.dsnyder.ws-e.com/


----------



## dmbr

dsnyder said:


> Just getting started with my evaluation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I use the iPurifier 2 in conjunction with my Regen--try it out


----------



## Cenacheros

I have a iFi USB power and a newly acquired iPurifier 2.My DAC is a mains powered Chord 2Qute.Should the iPurifier go before or
 after the USB power? I've followed the thread but I'm easily confused! Thanks.


----------



## Dadracer

I would say before but try it in each and see what you prefer then go with that?


----------



## Cenacheros

dadracer said:


> I would say before but try it in each and see what you prefer then go with that?


 

 Thanks!


----------



## dmbr

cenacheros said:


> I have a iFi USB power and a newly acquired iPurifier 2.My DAC is a mains powered Chord 2Qute.Should the iPurifier go before or
> after the USB power? I've followed the thread but I'm easily confused! Thanks.


 iFi recommends you put the iPurifier before the iUSB unless your DAC draws absolutely no power from USB (including even a "handshake").


----------



## VinBob

Hello All,

 While I am waiting on the great people over at iFI Audio tech support, thought I would post a couple of observations I am seeing with my new setup having replaced a non DSD M2TECH Young DAC with my new IDAC2 which I have to say, I am loving the sound!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My setup is as follows:
  
*PC running JRiver MC 21 --> Mercury --> IP2 --> iUSB2 --> Gemini --> iDAC2*
  
 Question I have, is about the LED lights on the iDAC2 and iP2. How have you all seen these LEDs display based on your usage? For example, should the play light remain lit on the iDAC2 when no audio is being streamed from the PC? Mine always seems to remain on and colored to the last audio resolution file played back. So for example, if I played a 16/44/1kHz file, it will remain green even though I stopped playback on JRiver.
  
 Also, should both lights (Green and Blue) on the iP2 always remain in an on state when no audio is being played back from the PC? I would expect the iP2 power light to be on drawing power from PC but not the data light when no playback is happening.
  
 Last but not least, does anyone hear a little electrical hiss noise when listening to quiet passages of music in the background at a higher volume level using headphones? I guess I expected a truly dark black background especially given the setup I have which I have to confess, I was using iPhone earbuds (!) for my test but still expected things to be quieter in the background.
  
 Anyone experiencing similar behaviors? Looking forward to your feedback in advance...
  
 Cheers,
 Vin.


----------



## Middy

Hi IFI thread, My chain is Sammy S5- cheap OTG ADAPTER -1.5 SUPRA- IFI IPURIFIER 2- OPPO HA1- ETHERS.
Have to say I never expected much from just a phone in improvement. Maybe from a HDdrive Laptop.
I run Onkyo player and just today SEIUN player beta from play store. (The Seiun DAP thread, from IDGG) waiting for the new transport and Amp.
But with the S5 /ONKYO PLAYER + chain.
I have been suprised with the extra clarity Bass and sound stage. It does feel as if the ETHERS have gone up another level. The highs seem a little smoother around the edges but more pronounced. A new level of BASS has kicked in and sound stage seems more out to the left and right.
Sorry I haven't got audiophile terminological referencing down yet.
If I had to say as a percentage boost to fidelity 10 to 15%. 
Since my ETHERS Burned in I have become a detail fiend.. For the moment I am enjoying the songs that really open up so much more detail. Than just a personal favourite..
I looked at 5 products as a USB cleaner,
With these guys being just 15 miles from my childhood home I had to try this first. I am glad I did.
One small issue is the loose fitting into the back of my OPPO HA1. With my Supra AB wobbles the ifi quite a bit. I wasn't sure about adding a mini B to B cable. But keep the chain to a minimum...
But as a tweak, I am very happy with this in the chain, like a super model millionairess GF it's definitely a keeper.
Here and computer Audiophile have perked my interest with other manufacturers offerings in combination..

But thanks IFI for my mini upgrade. You have some special engineers.
Like Thales...iUSB power is on my Radar....

Good luck all and keep smiling
Dave the audio noob..
Whiston Merseyside non-scouse..


----------



## iFi audio

vinbob said:


> Hello All,
> 
> While I am waiting on the great people over at iFI Audio tech support, thought I would post a couple of observations I am seeing with my new setup having replaced a non DSD M2TECH Young DAC with my new IDAC2 which I have to say, I am loving the sound!!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi,
  
 The iDAC 2 Headphone output has around 3.5V maximum output with around 114dB SNR.
  
 Meaning if a headphone is around 105dB/1V it should be completely silent, but if the headphone is (for example) 125dB/1V some background hiss will be audible.
  
 With Apple Earpods, these are 122.5dB/1V. With the iDAC 2 at max output this will produce > 133dB, so the background noise level would be around 19dB(A), so like a very quiet PC fan from 1m. So with this setup, this there is notihng untowards.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## technobear

vinbob said:


> Last but not least, does anyone hear a little electrical hiss noise when listening to quiet passages of music in the background at a higher volume level using headphones? I guess I expected a truly dark black background especially given the setup I have which I have to confess, I was using iPhone earbuds (!) for my test but still expected things to be quieter in the background.
> 
> Anyone experiencing similar behaviors? Looking forward to your feedback in advance...
> 
> ...




There could be two causes. Does the hiss continue if you PAUSE play? If it does then you are hearing the noise floor of the amp. If it doesn't then you are hearing tape hiss or other hiss in the recording.


----------



## VinBob

technobear said:


> There could be two causes. Does the hiss continue if you PAUSE play? If it does then you are hearing the noise floor of the amp. If it doesn't then you are hearing tape hiss or other hiss in the recording.


 
  
 Thanks technobear.
  
 The hiss does not continue when I pause play and does seem to be with the actual recording. I tested another FLAC file at a higher resolution and the background noise was practically non existent on that one - so I guess it must depend on the actual recording more so than the headphones although granted, a better set of headphones would probably yield even better results...?!
  
 The other thing I am hearing, is slight static clicking that happens when you go from one audio file resolution to a different resolution format just before playback - but I would assume this is normal with the DAC switching gears to go from say 16/44.1 to 24/96 and vice versa...would you agree on that...?
  
 Cheers,
 Vin.


----------



## VinBob

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> The iDAC 2 Headphone output has around 3.5V maximum output with around 114dB SNR.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the information iFi Audio!
  
 If I am understanding correctly, my experience is normal given the type of headphones I am using and that there is nothing to be concerned with on the iDAC2 correct?
  
 Just to add, it seems like the hiss sound is being generated by the audio file playback as I am noticing different levels of this hiss depending on what album and audio file I am listening to. In addition, things are dead quiet when I pause playback...
  
 The only other thing like I mentioned in a prior posting, is that I hear a static click sound when moving from one file format type to the other during playback, but I assume this is a normal characteristic of the DAC engaging between formats internally correct?

 Cheers,
 V.


----------



## iFi audio

HI,
  
  


vinbob said:


> Thanks for the information iFi Audio!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> V.


 
  
 Hi,
  
 > If I am understanding correctly, my experience is normal given the type of headphones I am using and that there is nothing to be concerned with on the iDAC2 correct?
 Yes because Apple Earpods, these are 122.5dB/1V. With the iDAC 2 at max output this will produce > 133dB. So with this setup, this there is nothing untowards.
  
 > Just to add, it seems like the hiss sound is being generated by the audio file playback as I am noticing different levels of this hiss depending on what album and audio file I am listening to. In addition, things are dead quiet when I pause playback...
 You are likely hearing 'into the recording' itself, not the DAC. When you pause, the file is not 'there' anymore.
  
 > The only other thing like I mentioned in a prior posting, is that I hear a static click sound when moving from one file format type to the other during playback, but I assume this is a normal characteristic of the DAC engaging between formats internally correct?
  
 You need to check the audio playback software settings and ask the manufacturer. The computer is the host and the DAC is the client. So something upstream. But you can open an STS ticket with the iFi techs and see if they can shed more light.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Middy

Hi all + IFI scousers...8^p ty again..

Just a little update.
Now the IFI IPURIFIER 2 is making my rig sound much better. Remembered with my old dial up Internet I cleaned the cable wire and connectors to the modem from the house to the phone. It got me 2 meg more years ago. I looked into more modern contact cleaners and got some Deoxit by CAIG this morning.
I have cleaned all connecting interfaces from my phone battery, memory cards, usb conn,otg cons, Supra conns, IFI2 and oppo ha1. 4pin xlr and headphone ETHER mini connetors. 
I got 2 2mg tubes red and Yellow(gold).
We don't use it in our AEROSPACE company, but I borrowed a few 70% lint free IPA wipes. Cleaned all the above for dust and grease. Ripped a piece off and wrapped it around fine tweezers for pins an inside usb connectors.
I have just used the red DEOXIT, applied it by using a pin with a tiny drop and coating all mating surfaces in the chain.
My phone USB mini for charging/ data/ otg has now stopped being intermittent. 
Otg to head phones... 2% tp 4% better IMHO. A bit more shimmer and depth.
This is stage one... In a couple of hours a will clean and repeat with the gold version and try the electrical sockets power lead ect 

****Note do no do this unless you have the competence and knowledge to be safe) use trained help if unsure) mains electrics is for professionals only... Even though the power is disconnected..

If not, stick with USB lead/connector cleaning.

The amount I used for the whole chain with 2mg tube...I could redo it a hundred times..

Probably the wrong place to post but IFIP2 and cleaning, it all adds up.

Keep smiling

Dave.
Shop around for it. 2 little tubes of fluid £6 is each..

Good luck


----------



## d1sturb3d

vinbob said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> Also, should both lights (Green and Blue) on the iP2 always remain in an on state when no audio is being played back from the PC? I would expect the iP2 power light to be on drawing power from PC but not the data light when no playback is happening.
> ...


 
  
 The data light is always on once the source (PC) recognized the DAC.


----------



## VinBob

d1sturb3d said:


> The data light is always on once the source (PC) recognized the DAC.


 
  
 Thanks for the confirmation. I noticed this on my Mac Pro too - so totally normal although, I would still like to know why the playback LED on the iDAC2 remains on all the time - sometimes it will stay on the color representing the last file played back while other times, it will stay on the CYAN color for the higher res file playback. Not going to lose any sleep over it as it works, but just seems odd to me while the light would stay on if there is no playback...


----------



## VinBob

ifi audio said:


> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you for the feedback and confirmation on the above - I have an open ticket which the the excellent IFI Audio support is dealing with for me. I think this may be system dependent as I was noticing this to be less obvious when I was using my Mac Pro and switching between the different file formats. Unfortunately, I can't use my Mac for my audiophile needs! 
  
 Cheers,
 Vin.


----------



## iFi audio

vinbob said:


> Thank you for the feedback and confirmation on the above - I have an open ticket which the the excellent IFI Audio support is dealing with for me. I think this may be system dependent as I was noticing this to be less obvious when I was using my Mac Pro and switching between the different file formats. Unfortunately, I can't use my Mac for my audiophile needs!
> 
> Cheers,
> Vin.


 
  
 Hi,
  
 For sure, ask the playback software vendor - they know what is going on behind the curtain, not really our place to say how they should program.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## glassmonkey

Hi everybody,
  
 I've written a review with comparisons between the iPurifier2 and the Micro iUSB3.0 here on head-fi. I know some folks have been looking for more of these comparisons to help with purchasing decisions. I hope my input is helpful.
  
 Here is my quote of the review:
  
 "Others have proclaimed miracles about the expansion of sound stage. The iPurifier2 will not be keeping a drunken party going like a tiny British Jesus, but it will add some power to the cocktails already there. I didn’t hear miracles. I did hear improvement in depth, a little improvement in width and no discernible difference in height with the iPurifier2."
  
 Viva la iFi!


----------



## Middy

I wondered how it sounds off a noisy pc usb.So far I have it from an Sammy S5/ OTG/Supra/OPPO HA1. I find treble has a little more tingle and crisp snappy bass. So far would I complain if someone took it from me...Yes. 

Higher up the audio food chain, some Diminishing returns are a lot more value for money. 

Computer audiophile guys play with high spec power supply just to feed the new IUSB 3.O. Their new switching Walmart is value for money and quieter than some linear supplys. 

I like IFI as it still caters for the low end and multi $1000 dollar set ups.

Thanks for the review Glass,did you notice much change with your collection of HQ Daps as transport..?

Good luck and keep smiling
Dave


----------



## ostewart

My iDAC2 + iPurifier2 review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-micro-idac2-usb-dac-hp-amp/reviews/15464


----------



## rickyleelee

really really nice review. fun reading and useful findings. are you a professional reviewer?


----------



## ostewart

Wouldn't say professional as I don't work for a magazine or earn anything from it, but I have been doing it for a few years and work with a few companies


----------



## dsnyder

Late to the party, but I finally got around to typing up some of my thoughts about USB audio stuff in general and the iPurifier2 in particular here:  http://blog.dsnyder.ws-e.com/index.php/2016/03/12/purifying-usb/


----------



## Middy

Thanks for the review, nice to have your thoughts confirmed.


----------



## glassmonkey

dsnyder said:


> Late to the party, but I finally got around to typing up some of my thoughts about USB audio stuff in general and the iPurifier2 in particular here:  http://blog.dsnyder.ws-e.com/index.php/2016/03/12/purifying-usb/


 
 Very nice review!


----------



## Dixter

I have had a purifier 2 ( USBA) on order now from back in November 2015....   the supplier keeps telling me they are waiting on IFI to ship....    are there others here waiting on the USB A version too... 
  
 I'm just about done with any products IFI comes out with if this is the way they do product distribution....
  
 Hey ifi...  any word on when you will be shipping this product ??


----------



## gr8soundz

I'm waiting as well. Last timeframe I heard was sometime in April.
  
 Nothing against iFi though. They made the type B version first since it will have much more demand. I wish they would expedite the type A version for us iDSD Micro owners but they still make great and relatively affordable products.
  
 They also have a tendency (for our benefit) of announcing products well before they are available (or still in development).


----------



## technobear

I heard they were overwhelmed by demand for the iPurifier2 and have been working hard to catch up.


----------



## rickyleelee

which shop told you the purify2 usb A is for sale. asked my retailer here in asia and they said it is not launched yet. my micro dsd is still erm waiting i would get your money from the retailer buddy. cant blame anyone else as the reailer shouldnt have taken your money when the product was not out yet. my thoughts.


----------



## Middy

Can't you just buy a separate adapter?


----------



## canali

hey everyone question please:
 i dont' have an iFi usb...considering one, but not right now.
  
 i do have the iDSD.
 was considering (for now) using the ipuifier 2 just before the iDSD.
 anyone notice a nice sound diff?


----------



## technobear

canali said:


> was considering (for now) using the ipuifier 2 just before the iDSD.
> anyone notice a nice sound diff?




Yes.

Many people have reported their experience of the iPurifier 2 and the iDSD in this very thread.

I feel sure that like me, they will not feel the need to rewrite what they have already written.

:rolleyes:


----------



## roamling

hi guys. added my impressions here: 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-ipurifier-2/reviews/15567


----------



## jermaink

Does the iPurifier2 add anything when used with an iUSB3? My guess is 'not much', but it might add a bit more when used with an iUSB2?


----------



## Dadracer

jermaink said:


> Does the iPurifier2 add anything when used with an iUSB3? My guess is 'not much', but it might add a bit more when used with an iUSB2?


 
 That's my understanding of the situation. I have the iUSB 2 and it certainly adds to it very nicely and more so than the Jitterbug I also had obtained.


----------



## canali

technobear said:


> Yes.
> 
> Many people have reported their experience of the iPurifier 2 and the iDSD in this very thread.
> 
> I feel sure that like me, they will not feel the need to rewrite what they have already written.


 
 thanks... i hear you/will tweak it next time ...however I'm sure there are others who might want
 to post their impressions, esp if they're new...and it seems that there are, too


----------



## dannybgoode

jermaink said:


> Does the iPurifier2 add anything when used with an iUSB3? My guess is 'not much', but it might add a bit more when used with an iUSB2?




The iUSB 3 has the iPurifier tech built in so need need for an iP2 of you've spunked out on the iUSB 3.

Whether regenning the signal twice would be of any benefit I do not know.


----------



## canali

jermaink said:


> Does the iPurifier2 add anything when used with an iUSB3? My guess is 'not much', but it might add a bit more when used with an iUSB2?


 
 iFi's come on here saying, nada...is redundant...
 even on their site, if you visit it, it goes over this.
*scroll to bottom*
 http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipurifier2/
  
  

  
  
  
 however, if i recall correctly when the _ipurifier 2 is paired with the 'older' usb 2.0_, the synergy
 can get pretty close to what the newer iusb micro 3.0 puts out...if i'm wrong then someone or iFi
 can please correct me.
  
 my new tool: *snippet *which i used above...hope others find it useful, too
 http://www.howtogeek.com/207754/how-to-use-the-snipping-tool-in-windows-to-take-screenshots/


----------



## canali

i just picked up an ipurifier 2 to try out...couldn't resist: got it for a steal.
  
 my rig is pretty simple:
 laptop ->ifi mercury cable->(new) ipurifer 2->iDSD...then out to iems/cans or ->headphone tube amp
  
 i was / am considering the iusb 2.0 and 3.0...but schiit and uptone, among others,
  (so i've heard from uptone owner)
 are soon coming out with new products this yr that allegedly will address more comprehensive usb/signal conditioning
 (possibly even galvanic isolation issues)
 ...so I might sit tight.
  
 i wonder if iFi is working on something similar with new releases.
  
seems this area of usb/signal conditioning is a fast emerging one, with numerous players
often at odds with one another over the best approach (see links below)....thus for the 'lowly neophyte' like
  
me, with no electrical engineering competencies, i'm left often scratching my head in confusion_._





 ...tis so easy to misspend one's funds if they're going to the wrong area....glad my rig is relatively simple
  
 john darko,  said he's doing a f/u shortly on his own article that came out recently.
http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/03/fighting-fit-usb-audio-from-wyred4sounds-recovery/  
*other related threads on signal/usb conditioning:*
 http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f6-dac-digital-analog-conversion/comparison-thread-recovery-universal-serial-bus-industry-standard-cables-connectors-and-communications-protocols-between-computers-and-electronic-devices-reclocker-regen-and-similar-devices-curated-thread-27465/
  
*Science Thread: Review of Audioquest Jitterbug and Uptone Regen USB Conditioners* http://www.whatsbestforum.com/showthread.php?18580-Science-Thread-Review-of-Audioquest-Jitterbug-and-Uptone-Regen-USB-Conditioners
  
this all stemmed from me asking for some assistance on this area, for direction:
one helpful and qualified headfier,  electrical/audio engineer had sent me this, from another thread i had started:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/802190/usb-conditioners-a-growing-field-anyone-else-get-confused-by-terms-and-claims#post_12452692
 1 week, 1 day ago



    

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/2/2f/100x100px-LS-2fec3621_42008-Chainsawav.jpg[/img]
 
DDF




 
offline
 
231 Posts. Joined 8/2006
 


  By far the best usb treament is to isolate the ground between the source (eg pc), and the dac.

 Cleaning power and reclocking are nice, but are an order of magnitude less effective than true isolation, including the ground. The ground is a power supply feed as well.

 Isolation comes in several forms, galvanic (tranformer based, solutions I've seen tap out at 92 khz), optical (pricey), silicon.

 In my system in lowered the noise floor (quite audibly), and significantly cleaned up the audio quality. Theyre especially effective if the source is safety grounded (3 prong ac plug)

_his qualifcations:_  I'm an electrical engineer that majored in audio design and worked as a professional audio, acoustics, hardware and audio DSP design engineer for about 12 years before moving into fiber optics.  Still have fun with audio design as a hobby (building an ncore amp as we speak).


----------



## iFi audio

*The Gadget Show - iFi giving out free tickets - first come first served.* 
iFI audio is exhibiting at the Gadget Show from Thursday 31st March through to Sunday 3rd April. This is the UK’s largest electronics show held at the Birmingham NEC. There are some 75,000 visitors.
  

We have a limited number of FREE tickets for any customers planning to attend.
  
http://www.gadgetshowlive.net/visiting
  
Just message us on FaceBook with your contact telephone and we’ll contact you.
  
https://www.facebook.com/iFiAudio/
  
Able to play with drones, test drive Teslas and listen to DSD512 on the Retro Stereo 50. What more could one wish for?


----------



## RexxarCHL

Very interested in the iPurifier 2. 
I noticed this is a USB 2.0 device with a 3.0 type B input socket.
Can I plug my good old USB 2.0 type B cable to use the device, or do I need a USB 3.0 cable?
I know this is a stupid question but it looks like 3.0 type B socket is compatible with 2.0 type B head, so I just gonna ask just to make sure I don't have to get another cable.


----------



## technobear

rexxarchl said:


> Very interested in the iPurifier 2.
> I noticed this is a USB 2.0 device with a 3.0 type B input socket.
> Can I plug my good old USB 2.0 type B cable to use the device




Yes.


----------



## Cenacheros

Will an iPad with a camera kit power an iPurifier 2?The new iPad Pro 9.7 is available with 256gb storage,more realistic for storing music
 files.-Thanks


----------



## panteraman

Anyone have Grace m920?  I'm having difficulty with the Grace using Windows 8.  IP2 is plugged into adapter then the grace. When I power on the Grace it disappears from the sound control panel.


----------



## iFi audio

panteraman said:


> Anyone have Grace m920?  I'm having difficulty with the Grace using Windows 8.  IP2 is plugged into adapter then the grace. When I power on the Grace it disappears from the sound control panel.


 
  
 Hi,
  
 Should be plug and play.
  
 Can you open an STS here:
  
 http://support.ifi-audio.com/
  
 A techie will look at this for you.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Deni5

Using this iPurifier 2 has a couple of benefits. The one that stood out the most for me is soundstage. It´s more "3D"-like to me (depth/width). And this is out of a headphone that I didn't think had that good soundstage in the first place (Focal Spirit Pro). Combining it with Audioquest Jitterbug I think the sound levels up some more - can hear vocals a little clearer and perhaps slightly tighter/cleaner bass. Impressions out of a Resonessence Labs HERUS+ Dac/Amp (all in all a very good portable solution with the Jitterbug and iPurifier 2).


----------



## Yviena

Hmm thinking about buying a ipurifier2, but im kinda wondering is there any point buying one if i feed my usb converter with the ipower and split usb cable with cut ground.


----------



## Middy

Does everyone transport from thier laptops via the ip2 or like me via OTG and Smartphone?


----------



## CFGamescape

I have two systems, one at work and one at home. They are as follows:
  

*Work: *iPad > CCK > high-quality, but not-too-special USB cable > Schiit Wyrd > custom Elijah Audio USB cable (similar to Forza Audioworks Copper Series Twin) male A to female A > micro iDSD
*Home:* PC (Tidal / Fidelizer Pro 7.1) > USB 3.0 cable > nano iUSB3.0 > Gemini > Gustard U12 > AudioQuest VDM-5 coax > Schiit Bifrost Multibit > AudioQuest King Cobra RCA > Lyr 2
  
 For work, since I have that custom female A cable for the iDSD, the only place I can really put it in that chain is before the Wyrd (directly into the Wyrd). I suppose I can use some adapters if I want to place it after (or use a different cable, or get a iP2 with the female A, but that kind of limits my use, so that's a non-starter), but again, does it matter where its placed in this chain? What is the logic / science behind where its placed?
  
 For home, although @iFi audio mentioned that the iP2 is redundant with the iUSB3.0, has anyone tried putting the iP2 before or after the iUSB3.0? Any differences to sound? Does it make any difference where its placed in this chain?
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dadracer

cfgamescape said:


> I have two systems, one at work and one at home. They are as follows:
> 
> 
> *Work: *iPad > CCK > high-quality, but not-too-special USB cable > Schiit Wyrd > custom Elijah Audio USB cable (similar to Forza Audioworks Copper Series Twin) male A to female A > micro iDSD
> ...


 
 I cannot answer all your questions but as far as i know the iUSB3 has all the functionality of the iP2 built into it.This is in comparison with say the original iUSB, so it is unlikely to add anything which is where ifi Audio are coming from I'd guess. In terms of where to place the iP2 in the chain, I am a fairly sure that ifi Audio originally suggested putting in just ahead of the DAC but now are saying to put it as early on in the chain as possible. In my ifi Audio system it lives just after my Mercury cable from my PC and just before the iUSB (original) and that way no extra adaptor is needed either. It works well in that location but the great thing of course is that you are able to try it in different locations to see if you prefer one over another.
  
 Hope that this helps a bit!


----------



## CFGamescape

dadracer said:


> I cannot answer all your questions but as far as i know the iUSB3 has all the functionality of the iP2 built into it.This is in comparison with say the original iUSB, so it is unlikely to add anything which is where ifi Audio are coming from I'd guess. In terms of where to place the iP2 in the chain, I am a fairly sure that ifi Audio originally suggested putting in just ahead of the DAC but now are saying to put it as early on in the chain as possible. In my ifi Audio system it lives just after my Mercury cable from my PC and just before the iUSB (original) and that way no extra adaptor is needed either. It works well in that location but the great thing of course is that you are able to try it in different locations to see if you prefer one over another.
> 
> Hope that this helps a bit!




Thanks, it does! I will most likely use it in my work setup putting it into the Wyrd input, but will give it a try in my home setup before iUSB3.0 and before my Gustard U12 (where the USB portion of my chain ends).


----------



## dmbr

dadracer said:


> I cannot answer all your questions but as far as i know the iUSB3 has all the functionality of the iP2 built into it.This is in comparison with say the original iUSB, so it is unlikely to add anything which is where ifi Audio are coming from I'd guess. In terms of where to place the iP2 in the chain, I am a fairly sure that ifi Audio originally suggested putting in just ahead of the DAC but now are saying to put it as early on in the chain as possible. In my ifi Audio system it lives just after my Mercury cable from my PC and just before the iUSB (original) and that way no extra adaptor is needed either. It works well in that location but the great thing of course is that you are able to try it in different locations to see if you prefer one over another.
> 
> Hope that this helps a bit!


 The last I saw, an iFi representative here recommended putting the iP2 before the iUSB (assuming you meant that not DAC) only if your DAC draws any power from USB.

iFi also definitively stayed that the iP2 would serve no purpose used in conjunction with the iUSB3.0


----------



## jazzfan

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is what we advise - try for yourself as you may prefer different.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the clarification. For future reference, I just added a link to this post in the *How To* section of the _iFi iPurifier 2_ product page.


----------



## Middy

Had anyone got the INTONA usb with thier IPURIFIER 2? Any thoughts..
Thanks..
Dave 8^)


----------



## Middy

Doesn't matter ill let you know tonight...


----------



## Middy

Ifi ipurifier 2 + intona not bad.At first wasn't sure.. But it has opened up the soundscape.... More impressions later only came late yesterday....


----------



## Middy

Initial impressions of the intona.
1 very light and 1980s Russian pc looks.
2 Designed for industrial use..
3 you will need another printer AB USB.
4 I Couldn't get the IFI IPURIFIER 2 to work post input. It maybe 300mv output and IFI needs 500mv. Works great before.
5 it has 2 spartan FPGA'S re clocking split by galvanic isolation.
6. I wasn't sure if it would do anything as I run my transport from Battery Otg Sammy S5 phone. But it has more sound stage and detail/Bass. Subtle but quite marked change.
7 I don't know yet what a PC LAPTOP would sound like.

8. Value... to me just worth it with the extra detail. I bought the non industrial. It was still £195.

9 maybe a better value from noise PC USB.

10 My internal connections deoxited and outside cables. Have given new life to the OPPO quite amazing.....
The IFI IPURIFIER 2 and the INTONA have added extra detail /Depth to the music.
.
My last step a bit OTT but I will silver solder the wire crimps in the plastic connectors.
Apply Mapleshade silclear silver contact grease to the male pins and earth screws in the oppo. To kill any contact resistance issues... and see what a perfectly set up OPPO ha1 can produce..IFI and intona..
Cheers and keep smiling

Dave 8^)


----------



## CFGamescape

@iFi audio When can we expect US retailers to get the iP2 in? Been on backorder at Adorama forever.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Has anyone found a way to pair this with the ODAC? I'm thinking of using an adapter but that COULD defeat the purpose of the ipurifier.


----------



## technobear

williamleonhart said:


> Has anyone found a way to pair this with the ODAC? I'm thinking of using an adapter but that COULD defeat the purpose of the ipurifier.




An iPurifier2 Type mini-B has been shown and will hopefully be launched soon (along with the Type A).

If you are in a hurry, you will have to use an adaptor.

An adaptor won't defeat the purpose. I can still hear very well what it does and I am presently using an adaptor.


----------



## JeanPhi

> > jeanphi said:
> >
> >
> > > I have the same issue, I can hear the "computer activity". Moving mouse also creates noise. I'm considering getting an iPurifier2 for that.
> ...


 
  
 I finally took the Intona isolator. It simply removed all the noise. It's not cheap, it's not audiophile looking but it just works. I simply plugged it (it's USB-powered, no driver needed) and enjoyed. I did not experience any issue of any kind since then.
  
 PS: I took the industrial version with the -NF option


----------



## Middy

I took the non industrial version NF very happy with the IFIP2. My OPPO ha1 sounds fantastic now.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

technobear said:


> An iPurifier2 Type mini-B has been shown and will hopefully be launched soon (along with the Type A).
> 
> If you are in a hurry, you will have to use an adaptor.
> 
> An adaptor won't defeat the purpose. I can still here very well what it does and I am presently using an adaptor.


 
 Great news for me!
  
 Btw has any one compare the iPurifier 2 to the first gen? Are they substantially different? I can buy the first one at significantly lower price.


----------



## technobear

lehoang15tuoi said:
			
		

> .
> Btw has any one compare the iPurifier 2 to the first gen? Are they substantially different? I can buy the first one at significantly lower price.




http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipurifier/

http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipurifier2/

The iPurifier2 does a whole lot more than the original.


----------



## technobear

There's a new iPurifier! 

Introducing the iPurifier S/P-DIF:

http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/05/ifi-audios-spdif-ipurifier-debuts-at-fujiya-avic-spring-2016/

Thanks to John Darko for that report.

Now users of S/P-DIF DACs can enjoy the same level of signal refinement that users of USB DACs already enjoy. Great news for Squeezebox Touch users as this should elevate the S/P-DIF output into Transporter territory. Also great for Google Chromecast Audio, Sonos Connect, Apple TV, Apple Airport Express, Roku etc.

So new that it isn't even on iFi Audio's website yet, hopefully we won't have to wait as long for this one as we are having to wait for the iPurifier2 Type A :rolleyes:


----------



## hamachan

technobear said:


> There's a new iPurifier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 iP2 type A has also been announced in the headphone festival, Tokyo. (guys, use Google translate because it is written in Japanase)
http://www.phileweb.com/news/audio/201604/30/17200.html


----------



## iFi audio

technobear said:


> There's a new iPurifier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Hi,
  
 The iPurifier2 type A took a while as is a whole new PCB. It isnt just changing the connector! (we soooo wish it was). It is shipping out now for launch in a weeks' time.
  
 The SPDIF iPurifier is built into micro iDSD and Stereo50 - so is aimed at non-iFi users. It ships end May/early June.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## CFGamescape

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> The iPurifier2 type A took a while as is a whole new PCB. It isnt just changing the connector! (we soooo wish it was). It is shipping out now for launch in a weeks' time.
> 
> ...


 
 Does this mean the standalone SPDIF iPurifier is not part of the iPurifier2 line? In other words, is it based on the original iPurifier design?


----------



## iFi audio

cfgamescape said:


> Does this mean the standalone SPDIF iPurifier is not part of the iPurifier2 line? In other words, is it based on the original iPurifier design?


 
  
 Hi,
  
 Good question. Answer is 'no.'
  
 The SPDIF iPurifier is a totally different design. It shared with other iPurifiers only the Alu Case and the concept, purify something very dirty, USB, DC, SPDIF...
  
 The best way to look at the iPurifier SPDIF is to see it as a modern day take on the late 1990's "Digital Lense" concept.
  
 Incoming SPDIF is isolated (unless optical, that is isolated any which way), then the waveform is restored using a solid state implementation of the Valve High Definition Digital Input first seen on the AMR DP-777.
  
 Then the restored digital signal is send into a memory buffer.
  
 The same precision adjustable 300 femto second jitter clock found in the DP-777 (and the Retro and iDSD micro and the upcoming iDSD Pro) is used to match the incoming clock average and clock out the data from the buffer - minus any jitter.
  
 What it means is that directly plugged into the input of your DAC you get a SPDIF signal with perfect waveform and as low jitter as a high crystal clock can provide.
  
 It won't get better than that, of course once the purified SPDIF signal enters your DAC, it remains the limit.
  
 Different DAC receiver chips have different inherent jitter, from the common Cirrus Logic Chips with 200pS jitter to the AKM and TI with < 50pS jitter, but - and this is crucial, non of these receivers can remobve audio frequency jitter in the source, due to their PLL design.
  
 To get those 50...200pS jitter you must feed them a zero jitter signal, any added jitter rides through. Of course, the iPurifier SPDIF removes all source jitter and adds very, very little of its own.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## LoryWiv

With apologies for my newbieness to the tweaks to improve USB audioo, 2 questions please:
  
 1) I have a Micro iDSD and have read that some form of USB purifier is already built in. Will there be much additional benefit in adding the iPurifier 2 into the chain?
  
 2) I also have a RATOC RAL REX KEB-03 DAC / Amp I use with my balanced CIEM, but noise floor seems a bit worse then with the single ended Micro. The REX-KEB-03 input from PC is a USB Mini-B Connector. I use a WireWorld Ultraviolet USB A To Mini-B with the RATOC currently, but am a bit confused as to whether any of the termination options available for iPurifier 2 would work with this setup...or does it ship with adapters?
  
 Thanks for any insight / opinions.


----------



## hfflt

lorywiv said:


> With apologies for my newbieness to the tweaks to improve USB audioo, 2 questions please:
> 
> 1) I have a Micro iDSD and have read that some form of USB purifier is already built in. Will there be much additional benefit in adding the iPurifier 2 into the chain?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi there.
  
 1) Yes, there is a room for improvement. iDSD Micro has iPurifier (1) technologies built-in. iPurifier 2 is much more advanced product, doing active optimizations, so you should give it a try.
  
 2) Yes, iP2 can be ordered in number of versions. And it also comes with this USB B -> USB A adapter.
  
 Good luck!


----------



## LoryWiv

hfflt said:


> Hi there.
> 
> 1) Yes, there is a room for improvement. iDSD Micro has iPurifier (1) technologies built-in. iPurifier 2 is much more advanced product, doing active optimizations, so you should give it a try.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you, *hfflt*. Very helpful. The 2nd version down looks like it may be a USB-Mini B.Where in the chain should iP2 be placed, directly into PC before the cable or directly into the DAC / Amp? Still trying to wrap my brain more fully around optimal use scenario, and I appreciate your knowledge and patience.


----------



## CFGamescape

lorywiv said:


> Thank you, *hfflt*. Very helpful. The 2nd version down looks like it may be a USB-Mini B.Where in the chain should iP2 be placed, directly into PC before the cable or directly into the DAC / Amp? Still trying to wrap my brain more fully around optimal use scenario, and I appreciate your knowledge and patience.




http://www.head-fi.org/t/784983/ifi-ipurifier-2-reviews-impressions-and-discussion-thread/240#post_12511529


----------



## LoryWiv

cfgamescape said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784983/ifi-ipurifier-2-reviews-impressions-and-discussion-thread/240#post_12511529


 
 Thanks, *hfflt*....I will study up. Have a great weekend.


----------



## hfflt

Actually, second version is USB-C, the newest of all the standarts. The first is Micro USB, not Mini USB as needed in your case. Yes, this is tricky to catch all of them.
  
 So, currently there are no ways to implement this purifier in your rig. Well, unless you will use a bunch of adaptors, what could harm the signal. That's a purist's point of view.
  
 First of all, consider upgrading your amp/dac combo. Personally I am using iDAC2 + iPurifier 2 combo and this is extremely smooth and refined sounding rig.


----------



## LoryWiv

> Originally Posted by *hfflt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Actually, second version is USB-C, the newest of all the standarts. The first is Micro USB, not Mini USB as needed in your case. Yes, this is tricky to catch all of them.
> 
> So, currently there are no ways to implement this purifier in your rig. Well, unless you will use a bunch of adaptors, what could harm the signal. That's a purist's point of view.
> ...


 
 Appreciate the clarification. The RAL REX KEB-03 is the best balanced output portable amp / dac I could afford at present, actually quite pleased with it overall. I have a brief *review* of it up at Moon Audio. Down the road, I am certain I will upgrade and will keep the iPurifier 2 in mind. Thanks again, *hfflt.*


----------



## natra084

Hi guys I'm a bit confused does the ifi ipurifier do the same thing as the IUSB.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

iusb3 >= ipur2 + iusb 
(The iusb3 does everything the other two does and a bit more)
Ipur2 > ipur1 
(Everything and a lot more)
Idsd has ipur1 integrated 

That's all I know


----------



## maczh2002

My set up is macbook pro -> Mercury cable -> iPurifier 2 -> iDSD micro -> iCan micro SE -> ZMF x vibros
  
  
 I use it in a room where ambient temperature is about 28-29 degrees celsius.
  
 I notice the iPurifier 2 gets really hot! like i can only leave my finger on it for a maximum of 3 seconds. In contrast, i can leave my hand on the iCan micro SE for an eternity and it only feels like a warm cup of coffee.
  
  
 Does nobody else's iPurifier get this hot?


----------



## Dadracer

maczh2002 said:


> My set up is macbook pro -> Mercury cable -> iPurifier 2 -> iDSD micro -> iCan micro SE -> ZMF x vibros
> 
> 
> I use it in a room where ambient temperature is about 28-29 degrees celsius.
> ...


 
 I have a similar ifi Audio set up but also have an iUSB and my iP2 doesn't heat up.


----------



## Middy

My OPPO HA1 gets hot...
I run> Sammy S5 / usb audio player pro/ otg/ Supra AB/ ifi ipurifier 2 /INTONA nf/ WIREWORLD/ OPPO HA1. Not even warm.
I hear it can get lukewarm warm...
Mines chilled...
Good luck though
Dave


----------



## hfflt

My iP2 also get warm, but not THAT warm. It's just smaller to dissipate all that heat.


----------



## technobear

natra084 said:


> Hi guys I'm a bit confused does the ifi ipurifier do the same thing as the IUSB.




iUSBPower is a super quiet USB power supply. It replaces the noisy 5V rail from a computer with a very quiet 5V rail.

iPurifier2 rebalances, reclocks and regenerates the USB signal so it cleans both the power and data lines. It is widely reported to be even better if used together with an iUSBPower.

nano iUSB3.0 is iUSBPower and iPurifer2 in one box but better still.

micro iUSB3.0 adds a second audio output so two DACs can be used and also two charging outputs for phones, tablets or whatever.


----------



## Krutsch

technobear said:


> iUSBPower is a super quiet USB power supply. It replaces the noisy 5V rail from a computer with a very quiet 5V rail.
> 
> iPurifier2 rebalances, reclocks and regenerates the USB signal so it cleans both the power and data lines. It is widely reported to be even better if used together with an iUSBPower.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I believe the use case for the second USB out is to connect a drive with your music.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Dual dac output is also possible. One of the photos on ifi Improve site says so


----------



## louisxiawei

dmbr said:


> Just received mine today!
> 
> Replaced my iPurifier with the 2 in this chain:
> 
> ...


 
 Is it still necessary to buy Uptone USB regen If I use the iPurifier2 connecting to my ARCAM irDAC (also use Sbooster BOTW linear power supply connecting to my DAC, so cannot pair iPurifier2 with iUSB power Supply.)? I found they are just very similar product, but does it make sound better to do 2 times signal regeneration/re-clock? 
  
  
  
 iPurifier2 is more appealing to me, since it doesn't need power supply, otherwise I will consider to equip another better power supply for Uptone regen like sbooster Ultra.
  
 Final question is: does the iPurifier 2 pair well with Sbooster Vbus2? 
  
 Any help would be appreciated,
 Louis


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

We have way too many choices for usb cleanup...


----------



## fradoca

i awarded it with the editor's choice :
  
  

  
  
 a really really nice and very useful tool in my mastering studio.
 As suggested by iFi Audio i've inserted the iPurifer2 into iUSB for even better sonic results.


----------



## glassmonkey

williamleonhart said:


> We have way too many choices for usb cleanup...


 
 If spoiled for choice and short on budget do the iPurifier2. If you've got the money and appropriate gear, jump up to the Micro iUSB3.0. It is on a whole other level. LH Labs also has something similar to the iUSB series,  but I've not tested it.


----------



## HiFi FOR METAL

So I just received my iPurifier 2 with USB type A connector. I had waited around 4 months to receive it do to the bog log of orders and re-engineering of the type A female connector.  I am using it with my iDSD Micro,  Pangea Audio - USB cable - 24 ga solid silver, and Vanguard USB power injection cable V! (USB Power splitter). Both Usb A cables are connected to, Two jitterbugs, then into my iPurifier 2.

 So my signal chain is:

 Macbook Pro 2011--->Jitterbug x2---> Usb Cables x2---> iPurifier 2---> iDSD Micro--> Furutech ADL IHP 35HX cable--> AKG K7XX 

 I have used both Audirvana and HQ player Up Res'ed to DSD 256. I am going to try it later on a PC with HQ player as I think adding ASIO control sounds better with this DAC Much to my chagrin. Please iFi come out with an iFi ASIO solution that will work with HQ Player on Mac!

 I feel like I am getting close to the performance of the iFi USB 3.0 Nano, but I have no way of knowing this without having heard that unit. However, I can say that having the jitterbugs, and after yesterday the iPurifier 2, in my system has made it far more resolving. 
  
 After adding the iPurifier 2 last night, Images blur together less, there is greater instrument separation. I am hearing more subtlety with high end frequencies. Acoustic strings especially sound more separated and have an almost silken quality to them, I am definitely getting better bass extension and the midrange has become far more coherent and complex, the jitterbugs tend to add almost a sagging lush sound to the midrange which sounds nice, but isn't accurate and the iPurifier 2 takes that away but keeps the midrange complexity. Images are more forward sounding and have greater image depth and width. The overall fuzziness and shrill or sharp qualities to the music are gone. and there is a slightly darker background, not inky, super black (I don't think the DAC is capable of that given it's SNR rating)  but blacker than it was. 

 I did remove the jitterbug just in the signal usb slot, and found that I didn't like the sound at all, It got really grainy and pretty awful sounding again, so I think there is good synergy between the two components and would recommend using them together, or as iFi recommend with which ever one of their 3 USB Power models you might want to choose.

 To put it simply, the iPurifier 2 adds dimensionality that wasn't there and clears up a lot of the grainy qualities, plus adds frequency extension. Overall it is a good addition, and I am hopeful burn in will add even more benefits down the line. 

 Here are photos of my system incase you wanted to see the configuration.


----------



## gr8soundz

Same here. Finally got my type A iP2 yesterday after waiting 5 months.
  
 Connected it directly to my iDSD Micro and it immediately solved the problem where my Micro would sometimes lose usb connection (the plastic iFi A to B adapter I'd been using was a long-time bottleneck in my system).
  
 I'm also using a single Jitterbug and a Mercury cable. I like how the iP2 doesn't require separate power (allows me to have one single, segmented usb chain from dac to pc). Didn't think I'd hear much improvement since I built a fanless pc just for audio (the psu has a clean 5V rail and the motherboard has isolated power to the usb ports just for dacs). But the Jitterbug and iP2 each make noticeable improvements. Together they are must haves.
  
 Got the Jitterbug a month ago and was surprised at the difference. Never noticed before how fast cymbal crashes were incorrectly decaying. Listening to 'Curves Ahead' on the Rippingtons' 'Live in LA' album I can now hear the correct, shimmering extension of each cymbal. *With the iPurifier 2, so far I'm hearing better layering and more separation* than before. Still listening and will post more details later.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Has anyone matched the idsd with ipurifier type B via the adapter? I hate it that ifi use different usb plug for their dacs


----------



## HiFi FOR METAL

Well iFi just released the Type A connecter IPurifier 2 which is designed to work in the iDSD without an adaptor. Music Direct just shipped mine they were not available until a few days ago. So If you haven't bought one yet just buy the Type A, but to answer your direct question some early adopters did use and adaptor and said it sounded good and it's effects were very audible.


----------



## technobear

It's true! They exist! They're real! They're here!


----------



## technobear

Don't know if this has been posted already but there are more good words about the iPurifier2 here:

http://www.tnt-audio.com/sorgenti/ifi_ipurifier2_e.html


----------



## jazzfan

technobear said:


> Don't know if this has been posted already but there are more good words about the iPurifier2 here:
> 
> http://www.tnt-audio.com/sorgenti/ifi_ipurifier2_e.html


 
  
 Thanks for posting. I just added the link to the _Guide_ section of the iFi iPurifier 2 product page.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

http://www.lindy.co.uk/cables-adapters-c1/usb-c449/usb-adapter-usb-a-female-to-b-female-p6020
  
 Guys would this be better than the stock adapter included with the iDSD? I bought the iPurifier 2 type B already and my iDSD Micro is waiting abroad.


----------



## gr8soundz

williamleonhart said:


> http://www.lindy.co.uk/cables-adapters-c1/usb-c449/usb-adapter-usb-a-female-to-b-female-p6020
> 
> Guys would this be better than the stock adapter included with the iDSD? I bought the iPurifier 2 type B already and my iDSD Micro is waiting abroad.


 
  
 I doubt it. That adapter looks as generic as the one that comes with the Micro.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## technobear

I tried this one:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/LogiLink-Adapter-USB-3-0-type/dp/B007XSYILY?ie=UTF8&ref_=pe_385721_128410041_TE_item



It's great quality with gold plated connectors and the hooded 'A' end fits snugly into the iDSD and doesn't wobble about.

BUT...

It is upside down!

This is fine if you are plugging a regular cable into it as you won't notice but if you use an iPurifier2 Type B it will send your OCD into hyperdrive. The Gemini/Mercury cables don't look so nice upside down either.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Does it make any difference in terms of sound? 
  
 Thankfully I don't have OCD and the Micro is definitely staying in exactly one place as a desktop solution.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

middy said:


> Hi IFI thread, My chain is Sammy S5- cheap OTG ADAPTER -1.5 SUPRA- IFI IPURIFIER 2- OPPO HA1- ETHERS.
> Have to say I never expected much from just a phone in improvement. Maybe from a HDdrive Laptop.
> I run Onkyo player and just today SEIUN player beta from play store. (The Seiun DAP thread, from IDGG) waiting for the new transport and Amp.
> But with the S5 /ONKYO PLAYER + chain.
> ...


 
  
  
  
  
 Alright
 Reading through this thread and nothing is ringing a bell except his and it is exactly what happened.
 I use the Sony EX1000 with a Note 4 >>iDSD micro.  The treble on the 1000 is something that is awesome at times and not so much at other times. I noticed instantly the highs were rlled off jus a bit and the bass was a pinch up. Makes no sense to me?
  
 This guy I quoted is running out a sammy to an external amp/dac like me and that result was exactly what i got
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It's not subtle either. pretty damn clear. My Note has no sim card and is in airplane mode.


----------



## Middy

Mine is now running into an INTONA galvanic reclocker, it gave me another perceived 10% ish on overall clarity.
The intona is nearly 3 times the amount.But it kills the Sammy S5 battery and only works pre Intona. 

Just be careful with the ifi in the dac and having a AB USB and phone attached.
pulling the cable while holding the phone over stressed the IFIP2. It is only held on internally by the solder joint on the male connector. My OPPO doesn't support the body and I broke it. Ok not as there is a small cable in the dac intona but I support the IFI with a little stand.



But for the price £99 I am happy.

Dave


----------



## Duncan

Hi... 

So, looking at squeezing the very least drops out of my PC setup, would the Purifier 2 make any difference if I upscale PCM to double / quad DSD with HQPlayer? 

If so, I think I'll pick one up...

Thanks, and sorry if already covered.


----------



## Middy

Only to 'potential' signal noise.
It doesn't limit anything... As a crude non electronics analogy... But the one thing IFI does do is bang for buck. So far I just run from USB audio player pro > android phone. Not even airplane mode like Hawaii boy. I hear a difference. Some hear more detail others think they loose or gain treble bass mids... up.. side soundstage...

Price verse risk ratio 0%...

This hobby drives me crazy now as it is for most... blind buy verse general consensus. Without the term IMHO.. ears on listening is the only true litmus test. Your chain + your music + ears and brain. As you well know by now..

Sorry for the mini rant but this hobby is almost dictated by Frat house boys shouting do it do it. We read the thread and hope we get a good vibe then jump.

Maybe the for sale lists tell what isn't the real deal long term...

But AMRS IFI engineers do a good job and derisk buyer Insecurity by shear good value. 

Simple answer IMHO yes. Then it's your turn to add buyer confidence....

PS don't post when you have just been woken up by a phone call from the mother in law on your day off...

Have fun

Dave


----------



## Duncan

Thanks Dave... 

You've answered my question insomuch as that the 11.2mhz signal will go through OK (I'm a non believer in HDMI cables, but going 4K shows the men from the boys on that one, some of my most trusted cables just flat out don't work), and didn't want this to be a lemon purchase


----------



## Duncan

Placed the order to be delivered tomorrow, guess I'm welcoming myself to the club! 

Also, with the cramped conditions (depth) that my DAC lives in made me resort to buying a chopping block for it to sit on to give more clearance...

Strange combination of purchases, but if it gets me closer to nirvana then all is good.


----------



## CFGamescape

iFi audio, when will these be readily available (in stock) in the US? They have been on back order forever. I need the female A version.


----------



## gr8soundz

cfgamescape said:


> @iFi audio, when will these be readily available (in stock) in the US? They have been on back order forever. I need the female A version.


 
  
 Music Direct actually have them in stock:
 http://www.musicdirect.com/p-364758-ifi-ipurifier-2-inline-usb-audio-conditioner.aspx
  
 I got mine from them after pre-ordering 5 months ago.


----------



## CFGamescape

gr8soundz said:


> Music Direct actually have them in stock:
> http://www.musicdirect.com/p-364758-ifi-ipurifier-2-inline-usb-audio-conditioner.aspx
> 
> I got mine from them after pre-ordering 5 months ago.




Thanks! Though, it doesn't specify if it's female or male A.


----------



## gr8soundz

cfgamescape said:


> Thanks! Though, it doesn't specify if it's female or male A.


 
  
 The iP2 type A only comes in female. Its meant to be used with a usb cable on both ends (or direct to the iDSD Micro or other dacs with a type A male output like the Dragonfly).


----------



## CFGamescape

gr8soundz said:


> The iP2 type A only comes in female. Its meant to be used with a usb cable on both ends (or direct to the iDSD Micro or other dacs with a type A male output like the Dragonfly).




Awesome, thanks so much for the info and link!


----------



## Yviena

Thinking about buying the IP2 A version so i can have the ddc a bit further away from the computer, what im wondering is will the second usb cable have any effect on the performance of the IP2 compared to directly connecting with the B version?


----------



## Duncan

yviena said:


> Thinking about buying the IP2 A version so i can have the ddc a bit further away from the computer, what im wondering is will the second usb cable have any effect on the performance of the IP2 compared to directly connecting with the B version?


I wish I could tell you - I ordered a B version, and ended up with an A version - thankfully I had a second decent USB cable, else I would've been annoyed.

Edit: Whether adding the second cable affects things or not, I can say that yes - I agree with those others on this thread, that what was already a really great sound is now better still...

I'm at the point of being baffled that Redbook can sound so good...


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

duncan said:


> I wish I could tell you - I ordered a B version, and ended up with an A version - thankfully I had a second decent USB cable, else I would've been annoyed.
> 
> Edit: Whether adding the second cable affects things or not, I can say that yes - I agree with those others on this thread, that what was already a really great sound is now better still...
> 
> I'm at the point of being baffled that Redbook can sound so good...


 

  
 Sounds like a DSP is in there.
  
 I mean that as a compliment. There is a clear sonic change and it sounds very good. I will do a review but this was just a ramble.
 I'm puzzled...pleased.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...but puzzled


----------



## Duncan

Percussion is the main thing that I can tell an improvement on, the start / stop of the skins on drums, and the articulation of cymbals sounds much more accurate now, never realised that it was smeared ever before today...

Snag for me before I start singing from the rooftops is that I also bought, and started using Fidelizer Pro just a couple of hours before installing the iPurifier in my chain - so, the best I can say with accuracy is tha the combination of hardware and software tweaks has brought wonders to my setup.


----------



## Middy

Nice mate,happy for you.

And not to much of a wallet killer..

Keep smiling

Dave


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Sounds amaaaaazin!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Wow where did you buy the leather cover? It takes the iDSD to a whole new level!


----------



## 18inch

is there anyone who went from the original ipurifier to the ipurifier 2? is there a significant improvement in lower backgroud noise/hissing caused from motherboard? i see they have the active cancellation noise is the biggest difference i guess when looking at specs and comparision, but is it worth it?
  
 i have the ipurifier and iusb , they help alot especially when playing games, lot of video card noise dissapeared but i still get odd hissing when playing a video or when flash plug-in is running, and on idle too, (playing video amplifies the hissing kind off), im thinking it most probably be the motherboard or CPU causing this, not sure if the ipurifier 2 clears out more unwanted frequencies from usb then the ipurifier!
  
 or can it just be the nature of the DAC?
  
  
  
 thx


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

18inch said:


> is there anyone who went from the original ipurifier to the ipurifier 2? is there a significant improvement in lower backgroud noise/hissing caused from motherboard? i see they have the active cancellation noise is the biggest difference i guess when looking at specs and comparision, but is it worth it?
> 
> i have the ipurifier and iusb , they help alot especially when playing games, lot of video card noise dissapeared but i still get odd hissing when playing a video or when flash plug-in is running, and *on idle too*, (playing video amplifies the hissing kind off), im thinking it most probably be the motherboard or CPU causing this, not sure if the ipurifier 2 clears out more unwanted frequencies from usb then the ipurifier!
> 
> ...


 
 This is kinda strange. I can't tell but there's nothing like that on my ipurifier 2 + idac2 combo.


----------



## webstaa

18inch said:


> is there anyone who went from the original ipurifier to the ipurifier 2? is there a significant improvement in lower backgroud noise/hissing caused from motherboard? i see they have the active cancellation noise is the biggest difference i guess when looking at specs and comparision, but is it worth it?
> 
> i have the ipurifier and iusb , they help alot especially when playing games, lot of video card noise dissapeared but i still get odd hissing when playing a video or when flash plug-in is running, and on idle too, (playing video amplifies the hissing kind off), im thinking it most probably be the motherboard or CPU causing this, not sure if the ipurifier 2 clears out more unwanted frequencies from usb then the ipurifier!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I didn't have the original, but my ipurifier 2 eliminated that noise when used with my laptop and my desktop amp.


----------



## hisame

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good question. Answer is 'no.'
> 
> ...


 
  
 When will SPDIF iPurifier ship out to retailers?
 Also what accessory come with SPDIF iPurifier?
 I know it gets DC power via micro USB. 
 But do I get accessory to covert DC from ipower to micro USB or from USB(A) of iUSB power head to micro USB?


----------



## Yviena

Looking at the spdif purifier i see it takes power from a usb slot so i hope it's immune to PS noise or atleast ifi makes a ipower version for it.


----------



## hisame

Humm, I still see a number of applications for spdif purifier.
 For example I use Fiio X3ii as transport to Rotel RDD-06 via spdif for my room setup.
 Also using oppo 83's and PS3 spdif out to Electrocompaniet PD-1 in my living setup.
 The thing is if you don't listen from a computer base transport you pretty much stuck with spdif.


----------



## iFi audio

yviena said:


> Looking at the spdif purifier i see it takes power from a usb slot so i hope it's immune to PS noise or atleast ifi makes a ipower version for it.


 
  
 Hi,
  
 The SPDIF iPurifier ships with the 5v iPOWER. To ensure super-low noise.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## hisame

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> The SPDIF iPurifier ships with the 5v iPOWER. To ensure super-low noise.
> 
> Cheers.


 

 Wow, that's good news because back at April in "Headphone Matsuri" in Japan a screen was shown by iFi saying iPower is Optional.
 Now every SPDIF iPurifier ships with the 5v iPOWER.
 I can't wait to try it in my system.


----------



## theveterans

If someone has a Wyred 4 Sound Remedy or bLink with iFi 9V iPower for comparison with iFi's SPDIF iPurifier, that would be very nice in deciding if the Wyred 4 sound is worth the $$$.


----------



## hisame

If iFi's SPDIF iPurifier is sold the same price as iPurifier2, then Wyred 4 Sound Remedy is well over priced.
 Both devices uses Femto Clock.
 Remedy's advantage over SPDIF iPurifier is it uses full size optical in and out.
 Also you get a choice of BNC output.
 But Remedy only output at 96k.
 There is a lot of unknown i.e. price for SPDIF iPurifier.
 But if it's any where near iPurifier2 or even iPurifier2 + iPower.
 Then it's a good deal compare to Wyred 4 Sound Remedy.


----------



## theveterans

> If iFi's SPDIF iPurifier is sold the same price as iPurifier2, then Wyred 4 Sound Remedy is well over priced.
> Both devices uses Femto Clock.
> Remedy's advantage over SPDIF iPurifier is it uses full size optical in and out.
> Also you get a choice of BNC output.
> ...


 
  
 Specs is only one thing. IMO it all comes down to sound improvement. At no cost object, that only matters IMO. If they both sound indistinguishable and both are a noticeable upgrade over just straight SPDIF then I would agree that the remedy is overpriced.
  
 Also, one reason for Wyred 4 sound pricing is probably the made in USA factor (labor is expensive) while iFi is assembled in China.


----------



## iFi audio

hisame said:


>


 
  
 Hi,
  
 We had a long hard look at the affordable SPDIF reclocker market (< 600 USD) and found that all current commercial products employ Asyncronous Sample Rate Conversion and re-sample the Audio Signal to 96kHz.
  
 We find doing so significantly degrades sound quality, as source jitter is in effect embedded in the signal and at the same time the data is re-calculated and has digital filtering applied, which causes additional distortions.
  
 By comparison we looked at the now long discontinued Genesis Digital Lense for inspiration, which was able to pass SPDIF data completely unaltered and just re-clocked after being stored in a memory buffer. We then brought it up to date for 2016 with features such as galvanic isolation to break ground loops with co-axial SPDIF. And it has optical SPDIF too.
  
 The 'Bit-Perfect' theme continues in the SPDIF iPurifier because unusually, it does not alter the SPDIF Data AT ALL, but simply puts the data into a memory buffer and and then uses a precision clock to clock the data out of the buffer, like the original Genesis Digital Lense. 
  

 Cheers.


----------



## theveterans

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> We had a long hard look at the affordable SPDIF reclocker market (< 600 USD) and found that all current commercial products employ Asyncronous Sample Rate Conversion and re-sample the Audio Signal to 96kHz.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looking forward to this against the Wyred 4 Sound Remedy which does resample everything to 96KHz.


----------



## HiFi FOR METAL

Has anybody tried this in an audio interface yet? I would think that since many of those don't have great clocks and are powered by USB, this could be a really nice addition to a recording interface. I have tried it on my USB mic, and it definitely took away some audible noise with my USB cable solution which was very nice.


----------



## iFi audio

hifi for metal said:


> Has anybody tried this in an audio interface yet? I would think that since many of those don't have great clocks and are powered by USB, this could be a really nice addition to a recording interface. I have tried it on my USB mic, and it definitely took away some audible noise with my USB cable solution which was very nice.


 
  
 Hi,
  
 The SPDIF iPurifier will be launched at the end of July. So in 4 weeks' time.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## DatPixel

Dear iFi, if I get you correctly, the SPDIF iPurifier is going to have USB input, is it correct?
 So, it will not need a separate usb/spdif converter, unlike the Genesis Digital Lense.
  
 Is it going to be marketed for less than 600$?


----------



## technobear

datpixel said:


> Dear iFi, if I get you correctly, the SPDIF iPurifier is going to have USB input, is it correct?
> So, it will not need a separate usb/spdif converter, unlike the Genesis Digital Lense.
> 
> Is it going to be marketed for less than 600$?




The SPDIF iPurifier is not a converter. It has SPDIF inputs and SPDIF outputs.


----------



## CFGamescape




----------



## Duncan

I wonder how much I'm losing having been sent the 'A' rather than 'B' version, having to plug in an extra cable...


----------



## CFGamescape

duncan said:


> I wonder how much I'm losing having been sent the 'A' rather than 'B' version, having to plug in an extra cable...


 
 Cannot tell the difference. If there is one, to me, it's extremely subtle. But, time and experimenting further will tell.


----------



## Turrican2

duncan said:


> I wonder how much I'm losing having been sent the 'A' rather than 'B' version, having to plug in an extra cable...




Nothing i would have thought. It's all about cleaning up the source noise, pretty sure the signal path degradation would be minimal. Have you noticed any improvement?


----------



## Duncan

turrican2 said:


> Nothing i would have thought. It's all about cleaning up the source noise, pretty sure the signal path degradation would be minimal. Have you noticed any improvement?


Yes, tidier, more coherent and articulate, however - still a bit miffed at having to have another cable in the mix - but, like you say, it is about cleaning the signal, so hopefully that second cable won't be impacting particularily


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Nothing to worry. I'm an owner of the idsd micro and being the flagship ifi dac it doesn't use type-b port, back when ifi didn't have the type-a ipurifier. But the effect is as noticeable on the idsd as on my old idac2. So I guess there's nothing to worry


----------



## Turrican2

duncan said:


> Yes, tidier, more coherent and articulate, however - still a bit miffed at having to have another cable in the mix - but, like you say, it is about cleaning the signal, so hopefully that second cable won't be impacting particularily




Your welcome to borrow my b purifier if you like to compare.


----------



## Duncan

turrican2 said:


> Your welcome to borrow my b purifier if you like to compare.


thanks for the offer! 

Are you going to CanJam, and if so, both days? If so, if I could borrow over the Saturday night, would be awesome... Although as said, probably doesn't make squat of a difference


----------



## Turrican2

duncan said:


> thanks for the offer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 fraid not this year, CanJam lands slap bang in the middle of our family holiday to the sun!  gutted!!
  
 If you still live in the same town as last year, we're only a couple of miles apart, if you wanted to meet half way I can drop it off, pm if you want to do that.  Enjoy Canjam though, both days! (lucky sod)
  
 Cheers


----------



## hisame

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> The SPDIF iPurifier will be launched at the end of July. So in 4 weeks' time.
> 
> Cheers.



 



Thanks, I will contact my local dealer next month.

So SPDIF iPurifier rebuild the SPDIF signal using Femto clock.
On paper that is better then ASRC like others which is replacing the clock with Femto clock.
Problem with ASRC is, if there is time aliasing with the raw signal it can't remove those.
Where as SPDIF iPurifier using buffer and Femto clock to rebuild the signal will.
Also with ASRC you get jitter when swapping 2 clocks over, where buffer and rebuild does not.
But with buffer and rebuild you get timing problem like lip sync, delay, and off set.
It not an issue with pure music but when you use it with video, and gaming it is.

Edit:
Femto clock base PLL clock recovery like AURALiC VEGA or Mytek Manhattan DAC,
Make Femto clock replacement using ASRC like Remedy redundant.
Where as buffering will further remove aliasing error cause by interconnect.

SPDIF iPurifier or products of its kind is really for cheaper interconnect and DAC.
Basically it remove most problem with digital interconnect and transfer clocking.

Typical well constructed 75Ohm coaxial produce 200~100pSec of jitter for 1 meter of cable.
And jitter actually grow exponentially with length that is why professional need XLR for over 10m run.


----------



## iFi audio

hisame said:


> So SPDIF iPurifier rebuild the SPDIF signal using Femto clock.
> On paper that is better then ASRC like others which is replacing the clock with Femto clock.
> Problem with ASRC is, if there is time aliasing with the raw signal it can't remove those.
> Where as SPDIF iPurifier using buffer and Femto clock to rebuild the signal will.
> ...


 
  
 Hi,
  
 In the AMR DP-777 we were very careful to balance off the rejection of 'wander' essentially jitter at sub-Hz frequencies (which calls for a very large buffer) and lip sync issues (which call for a short buffer).
  
 The technology in the SPDIF iPurifier derives from the AMR DP-777 and thus, just like the DP-777 uses a buffer short enough to avoid lip-sync issues and yet long enough to allow even wander to be contained well.
  
 But as always, try it first.
  
 Cheers


----------



## hisame

The other problem I have with SPDIF iPurifier is it's physical size.


It's sort of too big for DACs that use stereo RCA pair as SPDIF connections which a lot of entry level DACs do.


Those stereo RCA pair can barely fit lockable RCA connectors.


Hope SPDIF iPurifier would included a short RCA female to male pig tail cable to address this.


----------



## Faber65

Advertisement is already online. 
Waiting for the launch.


----------



## railrus

Ifi spdif purifier was supposed to be release end July right?


----------



## hisame

In "PotaGen" (Portable Audio Study Group - Japan's Portable Audio show) last week
 iFi shown a working demo runs on battery power with Lotoo's PAW5000 as transport and iFi micro iDSD as DAC.
 But iFi stuff said they are yet to know price and launch date.


----------



## technobear

hisame said:


> In "PotaGen" (Portable Audio Study Group - Japan's Portable Audio show) last week
> iFi shown a working demo runs on battery power with Lotoo's PAW5000 as transport and iFi micro iDSD as DAC.
> But iFi stuff said they are yet to know price and launch date.




Sorry, I don't understand.

The Lotoo PAW5000 exists already and has a digital output and runs on a battery.

The micro iDSD exists already and has a digital input and runs on a battery.

What is new here?

What does it have to do with the iPurifier2?


----------



## hisame

I am talking about demo of SPDIF ipurifier not iPurifier2.
 Lotoo PAW5000 (Digital Toslink Out) >> iFi SPDIF ipurifier (runs on battery) >> iFi iDSD Micro (Digital Coax)
  
 iFi SPDIF purifier usually run on iPower supply in the bundle.
 Since the show was "Portable Audio" so they demo how SPDIF ipurifier run on battery pack with USB B Micro.
 Frankly I don't know why they used iDSD Micro since iDSD Micro got similar input correction as SPDIF ipurifier.
 They should have shown iDSD nano with and without SPDIF ipurifier.


----------



## technobear

hisame said:


> I am talking about demo of SPDIF ipurifier not iPurifier2.
> Lotoo PAW5000 (Digital Toslink Out) >> iFi SPDIF ipurifier (runs on battery) >> iFi iDSD Micro (Digital Coax)
> 
> iFi SPDIF purifier usually run on iPower supply in the bundle.
> ...




The nano iDSD doesn't have an SPDIF input.


I asked what it had to do with the iPurifier2 because this thread is all about the iPurifier2.

Perhaps someone should start a new thread about the SPDIF iPurifier. This thread could become quite confusing otherwise.


----------



## gr8soundz

hisame said:


> I am talking about demo of SPDIF ipurifier not iPurifier2.
> Lotoo PAW5000 (Digital Toslink Out) >> iFi SPDIF ipurifier (runs on battery) >> iFi iDSD Micro (Digital Coax)
> 
> iFi SPDIF purifier usually run on iPower supply in the bundle.
> ...


 
  
 iFi stated the iDSD Micro already has the spdif iP tech built inside, similar to the 1st usb iP (the Micro just keeps on giving):
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784983/ifi-ipurifier-2-reviews-impressions-and-discussion-thread/240#post_12552784
  
_"The SPDIF iPurifier is built into micro iDSD and Stereo50 - so is aimed at non-iFi users."_


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

gr8soundz said:


> iFi stated the iDSD Micro already has the spdif iP tech built inside, similar to the 1st usb iP (the Micro just keeps on giving):
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784983/ifi-ipurifier-2-reviews-impressions-and-discussion-thread/240#post_12552784
> 
> _"The SPDIF iPurifier is built into micro iDSD and Stereo50 - so is aimed at non-iFi users."_


 
 Wow! Even more value in this micro and inexpensive package!
  
 WOW!


----------



## hisame

technobear said:


> The nano iDSD doesn't have an SPDIF input.
> 
> 
> I asked what it had to do with the iPurifier2 because this thread is all about the iPurifier2.
> ...


 

 You are right, maybe they should show iDAC2, since iDSD micro already got most of SPDIF iPurifier inside.


----------



## technobear

hisame said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > The nano iDSD doesn't have an SPDIF input.
> ...




The micro iDAC2 also doesn't have an SPDIF input. Only the micro iDSD has this feature.


----------



## iFi audio

hisame said:


> In "PotaGen" (Portable Audio Study Group - Japan's Portable Audio show) last week
> 
> 
> iFi shown a working demo runs on battery power with Lotoo's PAW5000 as transport and iFi micro iDSD as DAC.
> ...



 


Hi

We partner up with other manufacturers quite often and vice versa. So this is another usage demo of transport+DAC using the micro iDSD.

Cheers.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Guys
 What exactly will I be lacking when I use the old iUSB + iPurifier2 as opposed to using the nano iUSB 3.0?


----------



## hisame

technobear said:


> The micro iDAC2 also doesn't have an SPDIF input. Only the micro iDSD has this feature.


 

 I did not know only iDSD has SPDIF in that is why they used iDSD.
 Maybe they should have use other company's DAC, since that is how buyers will use it.


----------



## amigastar

Do i understand it right that the plugin order for the iPurifier2 is:
  
 PC (type A)-->USB Cable (type B)-->iPurifier2 (type B)-->my DAC
  
 or is there any other possible order with these components?


----------



## technobear

amigastar said:


> Do i understand it right that the plugin order for the iPurifier2 is:
> 
> PC (type A)-->USB Cable (type B)-->iPurifier2 (type B)-->my DAC




Yes.




amigastar said:


> or is there any other possible order with these components?




I can't think of one. What did you have in mind?


----------



## amigastar

technobear said:


> Yes.
> I can't think of one. What did you have in mind?


 

 Well, i thought that the iPurifier could be plugged into the usb port of my PC and not into the DAC. But appearently thats not possible, right?


----------



## iFi audio

amigastar said:


> Well, i thought that the iPurifier could be plugged into the usb port of my PC and not into the DAC. But appearently thats not possible, right?


 
  
 Hi,
  
 You need to get a suitable adapter (A-Plug to B-Plug), then the A-Type iPurifier can be placed at the PC USB Port.
  
 However, most PC USB Ports have active drive circuitry within inches of the socket, so placing the iPurifier 2 there may not produce as large improvements as placing at the device end after the cable.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## amigastar

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to get a suitable adapter (A-Plug to B-Plug), then the A-Type iPurifier can be placed at the PC USB Port.
> 
> ...


 
 That's all i need to know, so plugin in into the DAC it is. Thanks.


----------



## DatPixel

Yeah, it's best to put it at the end of the cable, so to get rid of all the interferences that might have been picked up throughout the cable length.


----------



## Esprit

ifi audio said:


> If you need isolation for very large potential differences a galvanic isolator for USB is needed. Up till now these have been limited to what is called "Full speed" or 12MbPS which only supports Audio up to 96khz/24Bit. This is the reason why iFi did not introduce a USB isolator based on the common chipsets, as doing so would cripple the HD capabilities of our USB DAC's.


 
 Now it exists:
 https://shop.alldaq.com/Schnittstellen/USB-Isolatoren/ALLDAQ-ADQ-USB-2-0-ISO::130363.html?MODsid=gbtdj5hmlo5gr2oo37fpa4d303


----------



## Mink

Ok, I took the risk and ordered one, mainly to prevent ocassional drop-outs, although it could be the slow processor of my mid 2007 iMac running El Capitan and not necessarily the USB port/management of my Mac that causes the hiccups, the signal never gets lost.
 That said, I also am curious if the iPurifier smooths the sound a bit, if it removes digital glare with some recording, I am very sceptical to say the least, but I will hear it myself


----------



## Yviena

Is anyone using the ipurifier2 with a dac that does not use usb power and was there any improvement as i have 2 choices now.
  
 1: Run data only usb cable to dac 5v disconnected.
  
 2:  ipurifier2 in dac but with 5v running through the cable as the ipur2 is usb powered.


----------



## Mink

mink said:


> Ok, I took the risk and ordered one, mainly to prevent ocassional drop-outs, although it could be the slow processor of my mid 2007 iMac running El Capitan and not necessarily the USB port/management of my Mac that causes the hiccups, the signal never gets lost.
> That said, I also am curious if the iPurifier smooths the sound a bit, if it removes digital glare with some recording, I am very sceptical to say the least, but I will hear it myself


 

 They sent me the wrong iPurifier, the 1st version. That said, I tried it and on my Teac UD-301 it just doesn't work, the USB signal light on my Teac doesn't lock, it keeps blinking. No sound. So I will return it and cancel the replacement iPurifier 2.0 they will send me (the actual version I ordered), because I am confident that unit won't work as well. Too bad.


----------



## technobear

mink said:


> mink said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I took the risk and ordered one, mainly to prevent ocassional drop-outs, although it could be the slow processor of my mid 2007 iMac running El Capitan and not necessarily the USB port/management of my Mac that causes the hiccups, the signal never gets lost.
> ...




What was the source? Was it providing enough power? It may not work with a phone.


----------



## Mink

technobear said:


> What was the source? Was it providing enough power? It may not work with a phone.


 
 Source is a mid 2007 iMac. I have tried different USB ports on my Mac as well. They all work with my TEAC, except when I place the iPurifier in the chain.
 The shop will send the iPurifier 2.0 anyway.  I had canceled it via e-mail, explained how V1 didn't work and in my estimation V2 will not work as well, but the owner or staff member (?) is positive V2 will work...we'll see


----------



## technobear

mink said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > What was the source? Was it providing enough power? It may not work with a phone.
> ...




That person is wise to send you version 2.0.

Comparing the iPurifier to the iPurifier 2.0 is like comparing a Ford Model T to a Mondeo.

Strange that the iPurifier did not work though. It is a passive device so either it is damaged or your USB connections are "borderline" already.


----------



## Mink

I got version 2 and it works!
 First impressions (not sure if they are valid, because how one perceives sound can differ from day to day): it takes the edge of some brighter recordings, but without losing data, dulling or darkening the treble, which is remarkable, not one pair of cables or different DAC/CD player ever managed to do that. 
 As a reference I used Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No.4 (part 1 and 2) a recording by Trevor Pinnock on the label Avie. This recording is true audiophile, save for the rather bright recorded violins. When they play legato, long drawn lines (in the true HIP fashon, without vibrato) the sound can get 'glare-y'. The iPurifier seems to take away a bit of the highest energy, the force behind the bright tone. But I maybe imagining things or my ears are less sensitive today, I don't know yet.
 A/B testing (with and without the iPurifier) is difficult, because it takes too long to unplug and re-plug to really get a 'live' comparison. I think I need a week, playing all kinds of music, having different moods etc. to really be positive about the change.


----------



## Clemmaster

ifi audio said:


> Hi,
> 
> We had a long hard look at the affordable SPDIF reclocker market (< 600 USD) and found that all current commercial products employ Asyncronous Sample Rate Conversion and re-sample the Audio Signal to 96kHz.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The Digital Lens was a bit smarter in that it actually strips out the track info from the input S/PDIF signal (e.g. the info sent by a CD player) and displays that info on its own display, while sending a bit stream devoid of such side data.


----------



## Krutsch

I have an iPurifier 2 and had been using it with a Sony PHA-1A DAC/amp. Worked great.
  
 I recently acquired a Sony PHA-3 DAC/amp and with that device, it doesn't appear as a detected DAC. So, I went back to the PHA-1A and now that one doesn't appear, either. The little square wave light doesn't come on.
  
 Anyone else seen this?


----------



## technobear

krutsch said:


> I have an iPurifier 2 and had been using it with a Sony PHA-1A DAC/amp. Worked great.
> 
> I recently acquired a Sony PHA-3 DAC/amp and with that device, it doesn't appear as a detected DAC. So, I went back to the PHA-1A and now that one doesn't appear, either. The little square wave light doesn't come on.
> 
> Anyone else seen this?




Is your source a phone? Does it have a flat battery?


Do the DAC/amps still work without the iPurifier2?


----------



## Krutsch

technobear said:


> Is your source a phone? Does it have a flat battery?
> 
> 
> Do the DAC/amps still work without the iPurifier2?


 

 Source is a MacBook. And, yes, they both work without the iPurifier2.


----------



## technobear

krutsch said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > Is your source a phone? Does it have a flat battery?
> ...




It's not sounding good for your iPurifier2 

Do you have any other USB devices with a type B input that you could try? Like a hard drive or a printer?


----------



## Krutsch

technobear said:


> It's not sounding good for your iPurifier2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah... I tried plugging in a USB thumb drive and ... nothing. Must be dead. I feel like I've had more than my fair share of failures with iFi devices: 2 iPower units and the original iUSB have died on me.
  
 I will contact iFi audio support to obtain a replacement, as this iPurifier2 is almost new.
  
 Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Very bad luck for you. I've had strang occurrences with rhe iPurifier2 too. When I plugged it in with the iDsd Micro, the dac will be recognized. When I plugged in the iDsd alone, the dac would not show up on windows (perhaps it did but with some kind of driver config error)


----------



## technobear

williamleonhart said:


> Very bad luck for you. I've had strang occurrences with rhe iPurifier2 too. When I plugged it in with the iDsd Micro, the dac will be recognized. When I plugged in the iDsd alone, the dac would not show up on windows (perhaps it did but with some kind of driver config error)




That sounds like iPurifier2 is working just fine. Your problem lies elsewhere. My money would be on the cable or adapter.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Nah. I thinks it's just classic Windows stupidity. The ipurifier and the idsd are still working just fine, so I have no worries yet


----------



## Mink

mink said:


> I got version 2 and it works!
> First impressions (not sure if they are valid, because how one perceives sound can differ from day to day): it takes the edge of some brighter recordings, but without losing data, dulling or darkening the treble, which is remarkable, not one pair of cables or different DAC/CD player ever managed to do that.
> As a reference I used Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No.4 (part 1 and 2) a recording by Trevor Pinnock on the label Avie. This recording is true audiophile, save for the rather bright recorded violins. When they play legato, long drawn lines (in the true HIP fashon, without vibrato) the sound can get 'glare-y'. The iPurifier seems to take away a bit of the highest energy, the force behind the bright tone. But I maybe imagining things or my ears are less sensitive today, I don't know yet.
> A/B testing (with and without the iPurifier) is difficult, because it takes too long to unplug and re-plug to really get a 'live' comparison. I think I need a week, playing all kinds of music, having different moods etc. to really be positive about the change.


 

 OK, the conclusion. The iPurifier 2.0 does make a difference, but a very subtle one. If you are not sensitive towards digital hardness or glare you may not hear any difference at all.
 Not that I am that overly sensitive towards glare or hardness, but I listen classical music a lot and high pitched violins are pretty difficult to record naturally, so they are the 1st to show me some hardness, if the recording isn't ideal. The iPurifier does smooth out the glare and hardness for a significant amount, with it reducing listening fatigue. 
 There is one caveat: the treble can actually be brighter with some recordings. I am not sensitive towards extended high frequencys as long as they are smooth, without peaks and glare, so I am fine with it. People who are generally treble sensitive should be aware and try this thing out for a couple of days...


----------



## Yviena

Does anyone know if there is more information about the new SPDIF purifier like ldo used , jitter, phase noise performance etc.


----------



## technobear

yviena said:


> Does anyone know if there is more information about the new SPDIF purifier like ldo used , jitter, phase noise performance etc.




There's a review:

http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/09/ifi-spdif-ipurifier-entry-level-pricing-next-level-results/


----------



## Lohb

Would this bring any benefit between a phone and DAC ?
 I tried another brand de-jitter/noise suppression with a notebook set-up, but it made the treble brittle.


----------



## Krutsch

krutsch said:


> I have an iPurifier 2 and had been using it with a Sony PHA-1A DAC/amp. Worked great.
> 
> I recently acquired a Sony PHA-3 DAC/amp and with that device, it doesn't appear as a detected DAC. So, I went back to the PHA-1A and now that one doesn't appear, either. The little square wave light doesn't come on.
> 
> Anyone else seen this?


 

 Well, I have to eat my earlier words. I received an RMA from Music Direct, but decided to test one more time. While I had tested with a number of devices, and still no throughput, I had NOT tested with different leading USB cables. I've never had a USB cable go bad in my life, but this one did. Swapping in a different front-end USB cable made the difference and my iPurifier2 works just fine.
  
 Live and learn...


----------



## Mr Creosote

Good to see that some people own up because I see on some threads about products people are so quick to blame.
  
 Nice one


----------



## Jamal82

I've read all 26 pages, it really seems like a good improvement and so i bought one. Haven't had time to test it yet with my micro IDAC2 but i am curious about one thing, which i did not see being asked, or perhaps i missed it : iUSB + iPurifier 1 will give you about 70% of the iUSB3 performance, this was stated a few pages back by Ifi. How much closer would a iPurifier 2 and iUSB combo will get to iUSB3 ?
  
 At this moment the IP2 - iUSB combo is priced at 50% of iUSB3.
  
 Thank you !


----------



## iFi audio

jamal82 said:


> I've read all 26 pages, it really seems like a good improvement and so i bought one. Haven't had time to test it yet with my micro IDAC2 but i am curious about one thing, which i did not see being asked, or perhaps i missed it : iUSB + iPurifier 1 will give you about 70% of the iUSB3 performance, this was stated a few pages back by Ifi. How much closer would a iPurifier 2 and iUSB combo will get to iUSB3 ?
> 
> At this moment the IP2 - iUSB combo is priced at 50% of iUSB3.
> 
> Thank you !


 
  
 Small correction:
  
 iUSB + iPurifier 2 will give you about 70% of the iUSB3 performance.
  
 Both iUSB+iP2 or iUSB3.0 gives this:
  
 Typical, real-world poor Eye Pattern.
  

  
  
 This is what iUSB+iP2 or iUSB3.0 do:
  

  
 Much simplified but hope you get the gist. And if you would like an explanation of what each aspect of an Eye Pattern is about:


----------



## Jamal82

Please forgive me for putting words in your mouth ! 
 I was so confident that the IP1 = iUSB were 70% of iUSB3 that i didn't bother to double check. Sorry !


----------



## iFi audio

jamal82 said:


> Please forgive me for putting words in your mouth !
> I was so confident that the IP1 = iUSB were 70% of iUSB3 that i didn't bother to double check. Sorry !


 
  
 All good. We only needed to clarify a little!


----------



## Whitigir

Tried ipurifier 2 with ha-1 and zx2+cradle sources...the experiences is rather strange


----------



## wakka992

Found this on iFi Audio FB page. seems they presented some new juicy usb tweaks


 The iSilencer does the same thing that iPurifier 2, so it's not needed. iDefender seems like the IsoGround featured on iFi iUSB 3.0 and original iUSB.
  
 So iPurifier 2 + iDefender + low noise 5v PS and you have iUSB 3.0 performance at a fraction of the price (ok, no "Dual USB output" and so on but still...)


----------



## Whitigir

I will be frank and honest here. By using Zx2, and lossless files in high quality with the cradles and the upgraded USB cables to HA1, my experiences with ipurifier 2 is not positive at all. To me the Ipurifier 2 acts as something that color up the sound. The ipurifier 2 boost the main bass and trebles while veiling up the very fine and micro details in sub-bass and lower trebles with artificial tonality body.

By coloring the sound, it does help with the system when I used stock USB cables and other common USB cables. However, when I used it with my upgraded USB cables, the colorations showed up clearly, and negatively affecting the sound. So, it will help if getting a real quality USB is hard, but it will not help when you have a good sources and well built audiophile USB cables.


----------



## technobear

whitigir said:


> I will be frank and honest here. By using Zx2, and lossless files in high quality with the cradles and the upgraded USB cables to HA1, my experiences with ipurifier 2 is not positive at all. To me the Ipurifier 2 acts as something that color up the sound. The ipurifier 2 boost the main bass and trebles while veiling up the very fine and micro details in sub-bass and lower trebles with artificial tonality body.
> 
> By coloring the sound, it does help with the system when I used stock USB cables and other common USB cables. However, when I used it with my upgraded USB cables, the colorations showed up clearly, and negatively affecting the sound. So, it will help if getting a real quality USB is hard, but it will not help when you have a good sources and well built audiophile USB cables.




That's the exact opposite of my experience. What are these upgraded USB cables?

I use Kimber USB and the sound is definitely better with the iPurifier2. I have detected no downsides.


----------



## Whitigir

technobear said:


> That's the exact opposite of my experience. What are these upgraded USB cables?
> 
> I use Kimber USB and the sound is definitely better with the iPurifier2. I have detected no downsides.




I have not heard Kimber USB cables yet, but pay attentions. Ipurifier 2 helps on stock USB cables, and cables that do not offer real changes and improvements to the sound quality. "Real audiophile" USB cables is hard to come by unless you pay a hefty sum amount for it. 

However, I make my own USB cables 7N UPOCC. Here is a picture so you get the idea of a real Audio quality cables. Stock, upgraded cables, ipurifier 2.


----------



## technobear

whitigir said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > That's the exact opposite of my experience. What are these upgraded USB cables?
> ...




My experience of the Kimber USB is that it is a real audiophile cable as you put it. What's more it follows the USB specification closely and measurably. 

Do your home made cables adhere to the USB specifications?


----------



## Whitigir

technobear said:


> My experience of the Kimber USB is that it is a real audiophile cable as you put it. What's more it follows the USB specification closely and measurably.
> 
> Do your home made cables adhere to the USB specifications?




Yeah, you are right and I am wrong


----------



## gr8soundz

wakka992 said:


> Found this on iFi Audio FB page. seems they presented some new juicy usb tweaks
> 
> The iSilencer does the same thing that iPurifier 2, so it's not needed. iDefender seems like the IsoGround featured on iFi iUSB 3.0 and original iUSB.
> 
> So iPurifier 2 + iDefender + low noise 5v PS and you have iUSB 3.0 performance at a fraction of the price (ok, no "Dual USB output" and so on but still...)


 
  
 Looks like competition for the Jitterbug.
  
 For those who can't decide between the iUSB 3.0 or Nano and the iPurifier 2, their decision just got more difficult.
  
 My usb chain is already too complex going from Jitterbug to Mercury cable then iPurifier2 before the dac. Don't think I need anything more but what will be the price for the iSilencer and if used at the same time with an iDefender (or Jitterbug) which order (and at which ends) does each need to connect to?
  


whitigir said:


> I will be frank and honest here. By using Zx2, and lossless files in high quality with the cradles and the upgraded USB cables to HA1, my experiences with ipurifier 2 is not positive at all. To me the Ipurifier 2 acts as something that color up the sound. The ipurifier 2 boost the main bass and trebles while veiling up the very fine and micro details in sub-bass and lower trebles with artificial tonality body.
> 
> By coloring the sound, it does help with the system when I used stock USB cables and other common USB cables. However, when I used it with my upgraded USB cables, the colorations showed up clearly, and negatively affecting the sound. So, it will help if getting a real quality USB is hard, but it will not help when you have a good sources and well built audiophile USB cables.


 


whitigir said:


> I have not heard Kimber USB cables yet, but pay attentions. Ipurifier 2 helps on stock USB cables, and cables that do not offer real changes and improvements to the sound quality. "Real audiophile" USB cables is hard to come by unless you pay a hefty sum amount for it.
> 
> However, I make my own USB cables 7N UPOCC. Here is a picture so you get the idea of a real Audio quality cables. Stock, upgraded cables, ipurifier 2.


 
  
 I'm using the shorter iFi Mercury cable with an iP2 and didn't hear any coloration from it.
  
 The fact that what you're hearing only occurs with upgraded cables kinda confirms it's not the iPurifier. Better cables shouldn't make much difference but with less resistance and improved shielding they will affect whatever is on the other ends of the cable. Whether that means fewer dropouts in the usb connection or hearing more of a dac's true sound signature is dependent on the user and their setup.


----------



## Whitigir

Well, just my 2 cents out there. I am throwing out my personal experiences with honesty. I know what colorations are, so as positive/negatives effects.

I agree that it depends on your system and setup. Whatever sounds good to you, I would never debate against it. However, in my system and setup, the purifier2 won't be staying here


----------



## officerdibble

I find my iPurifier 2 to be excellent. One small issue I have is that my USB cable is pretty heavy and when hanging off the iPurifier it is not too secure in the DAC. Any super helpful Head-Fiers have any ingenious solutions???


----------



## gr8soundz

Had the same concern with my iP2 connected to a heavy Mercury cable.
  
 Try using something small with just the right height to prop up the iP2 and take stress off your dac's usb port.
  
 Otherwise, may want  to use a short usb extender cable after the dac. Not ideal for the shortest, cleanest chain but should allow the cable to rest on a flat surface close to the dac.


----------



## Lohb

Got one in-bound....been looking forward to testing it out for quite some time.


----------



## Lohb

Anyone else owned the MOJO and HRT microStreamer and currently using this with the microStreamer ?
 Just got mine in yesterday. Looking forward to some A|B time with it.
 At least it never broke the DAC + phone link with UAPP with screen on (worried the DAC and phone would not 'see' each other). Been having issues with UAPP and screen off anyway.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

So with the defender and silencer coming, what is the final, ultimate, complete noise/jitter-cleaner solution from iFi? Should I be happy with my iUSB3 and Gemini cable or should I just sell them all and buy an optical transport?


----------



## Yviena

williamleonhart said:


> So with the defender and silencer coming, what is the final, ultimate, complete noise/jitter-cleaner solution from iFi? Should I be happy with my iUSB3 and Gemini cable or should I just sell them all and buy an optical transport?



Looking over your listed gear you would actually get a much bigger sound quality increase by replacing the headphones/amp/source.


----------



## technobear

williamleonhart said:


> So with the defender and silencer coming, what is the final, ultimate, complete noise/jitter-cleaner solution from iFi? Should I be happy with my iUSB3 and Gemini cable




Yes. That is still the best solution.




williamleonhart said:


> should I just sell them all and buy an optical transport?




I wouldn't.

---

I'll be trying out the iDefender and iSilencer when they become available. I've asked for an iPower 5V too so I can try power injection on the iDefender. I'll try just adding the iPower to the Gemini too. I don't have an iUSB3.0 but I have several iPurifier2 to compare.


----------



## stuck limo

Has anyone compared the following: iPurifier 2 vs the Schiit Wyrd vs the Lightspeed Revive vs Wyred 4 Sound Recovery? What, if any, differences were between them?


----------



## Krutsch

stuck limo said:


> Has anyone compared the following: iPurifier 2 vs the Schiit Wyrd vs the Lightspeed Revive vs Wyred 4 Sound Recovery? What, if any, differences were between them?


 

 Darko, If I recall correctly, has reviewed the iPurifier2, Wyrd and W4S Recovery. I don't recall him comparing them to each other directly, but I remember him being very favorable towards the Recovery.


----------



## officerdibble

I find the iPurifier 2 and Wyrd very similar. Perhaps the Wyrd is a bit more laid back and the iPurifier a bit more detailed. Enjoyed both, kept Purifier 2 but only as purchased last  YMMV yadda yadda yadda
  
 The W4S Recovery is not easily available in the UK and is a bit more expensive - other reviews suggest it could be one of the best.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

yviena said:


> Looking over your listed gear you would actually get a much bigger sound quality increase by replacing the headphones/amp/source.


actually I haven't updated it in a while. My current source is the Chord Hugo and I intend to use it to feed my speaker system too. 





technobear said:


> Yes. That is still the best solution.
> I wouldn't.
> 
> ---
> ...


I certainly hope so. I think ifi has an increasingly confusing product line


----------



## amigastar

Made the jump and bought an iFi Purifier 2 today. I just hope it will deliver.
 Darko from digitalaudioreview.net says it sounds good and i trust this guys opinion somehow, more than WhatHifi, even though i don't want to discredit them.


----------



## gvl2016

Been trying to find some info but can't find a confirmation if iPurifier 2 contains same tech as iDefender (power/ground loop isolation) in addition to its data reclocker. Anyone knows?


----------



## stuck limo

Would there be any point in using the iFi Micro iUSB 2.0 Power Supply + the iPurifier 2 or would I be good with just the iPurifier 2? I'm unclear on what the difference is and how using both vs just the iPurifier 2 would affect my sound.


----------



## technobear

stuck limo said:


> Would there be any point in using the iFi Micro iUSB 2.0 Power Supply + the iPurifier 2 or would I be good with just the iPurifier 2? I'm unclear on what the difference is and how using both vs just the iPurifier 2 would affect my sound.




The iPurifier2 will, amongst other things, reduce the noise in the power lines. The end result will depend on how noisy the power lines from your computer are in the first place.

If you add an iUSBPower then you have a super quiet power supply already. Plug the iPurifier2 into the iUSBPower and it will still rebalance, reclock and regenerate the USB signal.

The icing on the cake is to then use a very good USB cable from iUSBPower to your DAC so as not to screw the USB signal up again. This is where the Gemini comes in.


An alternative is to get iSilencer3.0, iDefender3.0 and an iPower 5V but by the time you've bought all those you've spent almost as much as an iUSBPower anyway.


If you don't already own an iPurifier2 then the nano iUSB3.0 is a better choice for the money as it embodies all that iPurifier2 does plus a super quiet power supply.


----------



## stuck limo

technobear said:


> The iPurifier2 will, amongst other things, reduce the noise in the power lines. The end result will depend on how noisy the power lines from your computer are in the first place.
> 
> If you add an iUSBPower then you have a super quiet power supply already. Plug the iPurifier2 into the iUSBPower and it will still rebalance, reclock and regenerate the USB signal.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for the explanation! I may just go with a iPurifier2 at this point. I don't think I have a noisy power supply. I am more interested in just the rebalance/reclock/etc. factors. I can get it for $99 vs $400 for the iUSB3.0. I can also get the iUSBPower 2.0 in a combo for $189 with iPurifier2. I'm still debating. I really appreciate you letting me know of the differences though so my decision is more well informed.


----------



## technobear

stuck limo said:


> ... I can get it for $99 vs $400 for the iUSB3.0...




The *micro *iUSB3.0 is $400.

There is also a *nano *iUSB3.0 for a lot less.


----------



## stuck limo

technobear said:


> The *micro *iUSB3.0 is $400.
> 
> There is also a *nano *iUSB3.0 for a lot less.


 
  
 You're right. I had the wrong one. My bad. You're correct ----- half price on that!


----------



## peterinvan

stuck limo said:


> Would there be any point in using the iFi Micro iUSB 2.0 Power Supply + the iPurifier 2 or would I be good with just the iPurifier 2? I'm unclear on what the difference is and how using both vs just the iPurifier 2 would affect my sound.


 

 It depends...
  
 I listen to acoustic (Jazz and Classical).
  
 I found that my Explorer2 DAC improved noticeably when I added the iUSB power.  I use the galvanic isolator function.
  
 However, my USB from the iMac is quite clean, so the additional signal cleanup from inserting the the iPurifier2 before the iUSB was limited ...  to a bit of extra sharpness around the instruments, and clear separation.
  
 Your incremental SQ changes will depend on how good your source is.
  
 My latest improvement is to add a second tube amp dedicated to driving my tweeters.  Bi-amping gave me the most improvement so far this year.


----------



## amigastar

Hello,
  
 got a question, is there a recommended Burn in time for the purifier 2?


----------



## peterinvan

"Burn in time for the purifier 2?"
  
 I did not experience any change as the iPurifier was "burning in".


----------



## Lohb

I think the HRT microStreamer and iPurifer 2 is pretty close to the presentation of MOJO ignoring amping power. Pretty sweet !
  
 Exactly what I was looking for, something truly mobile, then WRT the amp section, got my iBasso PB2 balanced-out with 16-volt LPS external power and I can dial that very last bit of the presentation with amp chips and buffers.
  
 All-in, probably same cost as MOJO (DAC/amp/iP2) but I like the modular nature of the DAC and iPurifier for IEMs only... and then amp added on for at home/transportable use with planars. As great as MOJO is for its sweetspot, I love the mixing/matching of modular audio chain equipment.
  
 After using MOJO a few months, and then going back to my old fav. the microStreamer... I could hear its various short-comings and everything I had issues with - imaging/depth/layering/less black background/treble slight roughness...the iP2 cleared it all up.


----------



## amigastar

So after some skepsis about the Purifier 2 i'm beginning to catch the differences it has.
 I think i'm gonna keep it, the sound is more clear and i like it.


----------



## Lohb

amigastar said:


> So after some skepsis about the Purifier 2 i'm beginning to catch the differences it has.
> I think i'm gonna keep it, the sound is more clear and i like it.


 

 Yep, clarity/focus/tighter timing/blacker background was my immediate impression vs brain burn-in without it with my audio chain.The MOJO already had all these things vs my microStreamer.
  
 I knew if it came out of the trickle down tech from 'Mr best CD player in the world" Loesch, it would not be a 'magic pixie dust hype' dongle. Who would risk their rep on releasing something like that ?
  
 The previous Audioquest Jitterbug 2 dongle I had did not cut it for me in the treble region...made it brighter and brittle I'm afraid.


----------



## stuck limo

Am curious to know ---- does this come with 4 different USB types? The box states it does and their website shows 4 different ones too. But it doesn't state if they're all included or if you have to buy each one separately. Amazon is selling 2 different types as well.


----------



## Lohb

stuck limo said:


> Am curious to know ---- does this come with 4 different USB types? The box states it does and their website shows 4 different ones too. But it doesn't state if they're all included or if you have to buy each one separately. Amazon is selling 2 different types as well.


 

 Each one separately.


----------



## Lohb

You can also buy USB adapters cheaply from ebay/aliexpress to add-on before the DAC if needed.
  
 I went for the printer style male output plug as I'll be buying a MIMBY or Caiman SEG DAC in future which both take that style input.
  
 I needed the USB-B printer female to male mini-USB adapter to connect to my current HRT microStreamer DAC.


----------



## stuck limo

I am curious to know if anyone has ever used this with any of the LH Labs products --- did it make a difference or not?
  
 Edit: doesn't matter, I guess. I bought the iFi iPurifier 2 for $75. Should have it next week. We'll see if it does anything. The chain will be: PC > IP2 > Geek Out 2A > phones


----------



## amigastar

lohb said:


> Yep, *clarity/focus/tighter timing/blacker background was my immediate impression*


 
 Yes, i observed the same. also with good recordings (Charles Mingus for example) i hear the space/ambiente between the instruments better and the music seems more liquid, agile.
 It's not night and day obviously but it works pretty nice.


----------



## Lohb

amigastar said:


> Yes, i observed the same. also with good recordings (Charles Mingus for example) i hear the space/ambiente between the instruments better and the music seems more liquid, agile.
> It's not night and day obviously but it works pretty nice.


 

 Yep, subtle but worth the money for that last 5% improvement.


----------



## stuck limo

I'm liking this thing a lot so far. I'm testing some tracks I'm familiar with and I'm hearing some details that were lost to the background brought more to life and with clarity. The difference is not mind-blowing or stunning, but it is noticeable and appreciated. Maybe a 20 or 25% improvement (at most). Fairly minor overall. It seems to vary by track. I am running it into my Geek Out 2A Infinity. Also seems to have relaxed the sound signature a tiny bit as well - just a smidge.


----------



## Lohb

stuck limo said:


> I'm liking this thing a lot so far. I'm testing some tracks I'm familiar with and I'm hearing some details that were lost to the background brought more to life and with clarity. The difference is not mind-blowing or stunning, but it is noticeable and appreciated. Maybe a 20 or 25% improvement (at most). Fairly minor overall. It seems to vary by track. I am running it into my Geek Out 2A Infinity. Also seems to have relaxed the sound signature a tiny bit as well - just a smidge.


 

 20-25% is a lot ! I'd say 5-10% myself if we can even approach percentages...just a nudge in the right direction across the board is what it brings !
 Anyway, whatever internal magic it is doing, is real. I now have a 'mini-MOJO' DAC that is easily transportable - haha.


----------



## stuck limo

lohb said:


> 20-25% is a lot ! I'd say 5-10% myself if we can even approach percentages...just a nudge in the right direction across the board is what it brings !
> Anyway, whatever internal magic it is doing, is real. I now have a 'mini-MOJO' DAC that is easily transportable - haha.


 

 Maybe my percentages are off. I always did suck at math. Like I said, it's noticeable but whether the extra cost is worth it is up to the individual. I'm not hearing $100 worth of difference. I only paid $75, so I can live with that.


----------



## stuck limo

My current setup:


----------



## gr8soundz

They also make a type A usb version in case you want to connect without an adapter.


----------



## stuck limo

gr8soundz said:


> They also make a type A usb version in case you want to connect without an adapter.


 
  
 I literally thought very hard about that, but I figured for 35 bucks less, I'd just use the adapter.


----------



## technobear

stuck limo said:


> My current setup:




The box is that of an iPurifier2 but the device in your chain there is an original iPurifier.

???


----------



## stuck limo

technobear said:


> The box is that of an iPurifier2 but the device in your chain there is an original iPurifier.
> 
> ???


 
  
 Thank you for pointing that out. I'm going to contact the seller. I didn't even notice that. The seller said he bought it directly from iFi at a convention in 2015. I don't know if there's some mistake. The iFi I currently have was in the pictures posted for the sale. I'll see what happens. Thank you again for pointing that out.
  
 My model number is: AP1001433 it appears to be on the bottom side of the unit. Can anyone confirm this isn't just some type of v2 protoype? I can't believe the seller would have knowingly sold me the wrong thing.


----------



## Lohb

stuck limo said:


> Thank you for pointing that out. I'm going to contact the seller. I didn't even notice that. The seller said he bought it directly from iFi at a convention in 2015. I don't know if there's some mistake. The iFi I currently have was in the pictures posted for the sale. I'll see what happens. Thank you again for pointing that out.
> 
> My model number is: AP1001433 it appears to be on the bottom side of the unit. Can anyone confirm this isn't just some type of v2 protoype? I can't believe the seller would have knowingly sold me the wrong thing.


 

 Nope - the color and 1 indicator lights shows it is a V1.
  
 Well-spotted technobear.


----------



## gr8soundz

lohb said:


> Nope - the color and 1 indicator lights shows it is a V1.
> 
> Well-spotted technobear.


 
 +1
  
 I totally missed that. Hope the seller wasn't trying to rip you off.
  
 Afaik, there was never a 'type A' V1 if that helps.


----------



## Lohb

Maybe a proto freebie unit that someone got from a show with old external CNC unit...


----------



## stuck limo

gr8soundz said:


> +1
> 
> I totally missed that. Hope the seller wasn't trying to rip you off.
> 
> Afaik, there was never a 'type A' V1 if that helps.


 

 I emailed the seller and he was pretty horrified. He knows what happened - he loaned the v2 out to a friend and the friend gave him back the friend's v1 in its place.
  
 He's working on a fix for me. I already got refunded the $75 and he'll send the v2 if the friend can find it. Then I'll get to evaluate both and see if it's worth keeping the v2. So a happy mistake?


----------



## stuck limo

So I got the actual unit in the mail, and I'm not convinced now what I didn't previously hear was a placebo effect. I'm doing comparison between just the 2A DAC and the 2A + iFi v2 and the only thing I'm really hearing is the volume seems *slighly* increased and everything seems a tiny bit cleaner (slightly more digital?) with the iFi. That's about all I can tell between them.
  
 I don't know at this point whether it's worth keeping for my equipment. Still running tests.


----------



## iFi audio

stuck limo said:


> So I got the actual unit in the mail, and I'm not convinced now what I didn't previously hear was a placebo effect. I'm doing comparison between just the 2A DAC and the 2A + iFi v2 and the only thing I'm really hearing is the volume seems *slighly* increased and everything seems a tiny bit cleaner (slightly more digital?) with the iFi. That's about all I can tell between them.
> 
> I don't know at this point whether it's worth keeping for my equipment. Still running tests.


 
 Please make sure to burn in the device. Also, the accommodation period takes a while. But once both of these things are done, you should be good! In any case, please do let us all know.


----------



## technobear

As part of my experiments with iSilencer and iDefender this week, I have discovered that iPurifier2 takes a while to 'warm up'. When the system is cold, the iSilencer makes a difference but once the system is fully warmed, the iSilencer no longer makes a difference because the iPurifier2 is doing the job anyway. At least that's my best guess as to what is going on.

Incidentally, I have gained new respect for the Gemini cable during these tests.


----------



## gr8soundz

technobear said:


> Incidentally, I have gained new respect for the Gemini cable during these tests.


 
 +1
  
 Some are so focused on jitter reducing and power cleaning adapters that they've forgotten to first use a good usb cable.
  
 I have a Mercury cable and heard clear improvements with it. Adding a Jitterbug and iP2 further increased performance.
  
 Shame usb is so noisy to begin with but there's currently no other option for higher rate DSD playback.


----------



## stuck limo

ifi audio said:


> Please make sure to burn in the device. Also, the accommodation period takes a while. But once both of these things are done, you should be good! In any case, please do let us all know.




The most noticeable thing about this is its very clean sounding. That's the biggest difference I can tell so far (not that it sounded dirty before). 

What is the recommended burn in time?


----------



## admbr

Could someone please help me understand what the iDefender and iSilencer do?

Do they stack with an iPurifier2 on a non-USB-powered DAC?


----------



## Lohb

admbr said:


> Could someone please help me understand what the iDefender and iSilencer do?
> 
> Do they stack with an iPurifier2 on a non-USB-powered DAC?


 

 Seemed to me they have split the function of iP2 into 2 devices.


----------



## technobear

admbr said:


> Could someone please help me understand what the iDefender and iSilencer do?
> 
> Do they stack with an iPurifier2 on a non-USB-powered DAC?




They are inserted at the PC end, not the DAC end.

As far as I understand it so far, the iDefender cleans the USB power line, breaks the earth circuit from the PC to the DAC and additionally admits injection of clean power from an iPower 5V if desired.

The iSilencer cleans up the USB data signal by rebalancing and noise reduction. I don't think it does reclocking like the iPurifier2.

For the money, the iPurifier2 is a better solution.

So far, I have been able to detect no benefit from iDefender, with or without iPurifier2 and with or without the iPower 5V. I'm using an Acer Aspire V11 fanless laptop. I have tried the iFi blue cable, Kimber USB and Gemini. I can hear no difference with any of them when adding iDefender. (I can here differences between the cables though).

With the same fanless laptop, iSilencer did demonstrate a benefit in ease of listening/reduction of fatiguing treble but this benefit went away over the several hours of the session. That is not to say that iSilencer stopped working. The sound just improved anyway. I suspect this means that iPurifier2 takes a while to warm up and achieve its best performance. So the only benefit of iSilencer so far is to reduce the warm-up time to full system performance.

I have 2 iSilencer. Placing one in the unused USB socket on the laptop made no audible difference in this system.



After I have had a rearrange of my study setup, I will be trying all of this again with my desktop PC. This is an Acer X3990 with a Core i5, a noisy fan and far higher performance than the fanless laptop. This system also has an iPurifier2, micro iDSD and micro iCAN but uses a T5p instead of a T1. The T5p blocks out almost all the noise of the desktop PC so it's barely detectable. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## jagu

Anyone compared Ipurifier 2 with the UpTone USB Regen? The obvious difference is that the Regen has external power I am thinking of replacing the Regen with Ipurifier 2. I also have the micro iDSD and a HRT Microstreamer and I like the portability Ipurifier offers.


----------



## Lohb

@iFi audio could you clarify why a premium USB cable would make a difference behind the iPurifier 2 vs a $1 one if the iP2 is "slapping all the bits into shape"....shouldn't it not matter ?


----------



## technobear

lohb said:


> @iFi audio
> could you clarify why a premium USB cable would make a difference behind the iPurifier 2 vs a $1 one if the iP2 is "slapping all the bits into shape"....shouldn't it not matter ?




This is an interesting question and one that I just happen to have been grappling with this week while evaluating iDefender and iSilencer.

What I have found is that initially (from cold) the better cables make a difference but as the iPurifier2 warms up and settles into its full performance, swapping cables makes less and less difference and ultimately none. Same goes for the iSilencer. I have yet to hear iDefender make a difference. Using an iPower 5V into Gemini instead of USB power also makes no audible difference.

I suspect that the original iPurifier tech in the iDSD is dealing with all the crap in the 5V power line so there is little more to be gained - certainly nothing that I can repeatably hear.

My overall summary would be buy iPurifier2 and forget the rest unless you are bothered how long the system takes to sound its best after switch on. The iSilencer is a relatively affordable extra that will get you there faster. Gemini on the other hand is very expensive and harder to justify.


----------



## Lohb

technobear said:


> This is an interesting question and one that I just happen to have been grappling with this week while evaluating iDefender and iSilencer.
> 
> What I have found is that initially (from cold) the better cables make a difference but as the iPurifier2 warms up and settles into its full performance, swapping cables makes less and less difference and ultimately none. Same goes for the iSilencer. I have yet to hear iDefender make a difference. Using an iPower 5V into Gemini instead of USB power also makes no audible difference.
> 
> ...


 

 Any talk of warm-up means there must be a cap or supecap inside ?


----------



## technobear

lohb said:


> Any talk of warm-up means there must be a cap or supecap inside ?




"A little knowledge can be a dangerous thing"

Or to put it more concisely: "No".


----------



## Lohb

technobear said:


> "A little knowledge can be a dangerous thing"
> 
> Or to put it more concisely: "No".


 

 Exactly the kind of snooty comment I'd expect from an EE.
  
 Kind of answer that puts off so many lurkers across this forum from actually joining and asking their stupid questions....


----------



## technobear

lohb said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > "A little knowledge can be a dangerous thing"
> ...




You didn't ask a question. You made an erroneous statement of cause and effect and then stuck a question mark at the end of it.

I'm afraid I don't know any EE's (and no, I'm not one either).


----------



## stuck limo

technobear said:


> My overall summary would be buy iPurifier2 and forget the rest unless you are bothered how long the system takes to sound its best after switch on. The iSilencer is a relatively affordable extra that will get you there faster. Gemini on the other hand is very expensive and harder to justify.


 
  
 Would you recommend getting anything like a Jitterbug or just ignoring it? Wouldn't an iPurifier2 be doing essentially the same thing as a Jitterbug?


----------



## Lohb

stuck limo said:


> Would you recommend getting anything like a Jitterbug or just ignoring it? Wouldn't an iPurifier2 be doing essentially the same thing as a Jitterbug?


 

 I sold out my jitterbug already - in my set-up it made the treble bright/brittle.


----------



## stuck limo

The one thing I'm struggling with is --- keep the version B for $75 (and use the A adapter) or buy a version A for $100 or $109 and have a tidier, smaller setup.
  
 Decisions decisions.


----------



## gr8soundz

stuck limo said:


> Would you recommend getting anything like a Jitterbug or just ignoring it? Wouldn't an iPurifier2 be doing essentially the same thing as a Jitterbug?


 
  
 I have both. Individually, I could hear slight improvements with each and feel they work well together since they're on opposite ends of the usb cable. Jitterbug (or now the iSilencer, I assume) removes some jitter coming directly out the rear of the pc and the iP2 does it's magic just before going into the dac.
  
 The iP2 does a lot more though and, had I not gotten the Jitterbug 1st, think I'd have spent that $49 towards the iP2.
  


stuck limo said:


> The one thing I'm struggling with is --- keep the version B for $75 (and use the A adapter) or buy a version A for $100 or $109 and have a tidier, smaller setup.
> 
> Decisions decisions.


 
  
 I'm in a similar boat with the type A version. Don't like using adapters and think I'll eventually end up with a type B as well (perhaps on sale). That way I can switch them out depending on which dac I'm using. More expensive but I've already spent more than I ever thought cleaning up noisy usb.
  
 Not sure when/if they'll ever be released but iFi still shows the micro usb and type C versions on their site. I already have a couple dac devices with micro connectors and know usb C is growing. However, of the 2 currently available, it is easier to adapt the type A iP2 to other usb connectors.


----------



## technobear

stuck limo said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > My overall summary would be buy iPurifier2 and forget the rest unless you are bothered how long the system takes to sound its best after switch on. The iSilencer is a relatively affordable extra that will get you there faster. Gemini on the other hand is very expensive and harder to justify.
> ...




I never tried Jitterbug. I'm only trying iDefender and iSilencer because iFi Audio were kind enough to send me a demo set.

My experience of iSilencer suggests to me that Jitterbug might make a difference when iPurifier2 is cold but once iPurifier2 is warmed and settled, the Jitterbug would make no difference.

It's not really a surprise that iPurifier2 takes a while to warm and stabilise given the precision of the clocks that are inside it. 
Super-expensive high end clocks are built into temperature controlled ovens for this very reason.


----------



## iFi audio

technobear said:


> It's not really a surprise that iPurifier2 takes a while to warm and stabilise given the precision of the clocks that are inside it.


 
 Correct, these indeed need a while to kick-in properly.


----------



## stuck limo

I have a new issue: I tried the iFi iPurifier2 on my desktop for the first time recently. The computer will not recognize my DAC with the iFi plugged in. It only recognizes the DAC itself (without the iFi attached). So to reiterate:
  
 PC > USB cable > iFi iPurifier2 > adapter > DAC = does not recognize DAC
  
 PC > USB cable and/or DAC = recognizes DAC
  
 What's the deal? This works fine on my laptops. I tried multiple USB ports and none of them worked with the iFi.


----------



## theveterans

stuck limo said:


> I have a new issue: I tried the iFi iPurifier2 on my desktop for the first time recently. The computer will not recognize my DAC with the iFi plugged in. It only recognizes the DAC itself (without the iFi attached). So to reiterate:
> 
> PC > USB cable > iFi iPurifier2 > adapter > DAC = does not recognize DAC
> 
> ...


 
  
 Try and see if you can charge a USB device with iPurifier 2 just to confirm that the iPurifier is passing current to the device. If not, you got a lemon IMO.


----------



## stuck limo

theveterans said:


> Try and see if you can charge a USB device with iPurifier 2 just to confirm that the iPurifier is passing current to the device. If not, you got a lemon IMO.


 
  
 Well I know it's passing current because the DAC lights up when it's plugged in with the iFi. It's also on my laptop and working fine with the iFi. It's just not working on my desktop for some reason (being recognized by the computer).


----------



## hfflt

I am having a weird issue with my iP2 unit. Sometimes it gets quite warm to the touch (usually when ambient temp in my room is quite big and/or iP2 sits next to the fan vent of my laptop). Then blue power LED starts dimming and audio gets very distorted. In rare occasions it can even cut off signal altogether, completely interrupting my listening sessions. After unplugging it, putting aside, and plugging my USB cable directly to the iDAC2 I can listen again.
  
 P.S. Without iP2 audio gets noticeable louder, harsher and not-so-defined. So unit definitely works in smoothing edges.


----------



## technobear

hfflt said:


> Sometimes it gets quite warm to the touch ... iP2 sits next to the fan vent of my laptop ...




No surprise there.

It's not designed for use in a sauna


----------



## hfflt

No, it's *surprising* to me, because iP2 just failed after half an hour of work in normal environment. That's really irritating, iFi.


----------



## iFi audio

hfflt said:


> No, it's *surprising* to me, because iP2 just failed after half an hour of work in normal environment. That's really irritating, iFi.


 
 As per usual, to use our support platform is the best and fastest way to handle such cases on our end: http://support.ifi-audio.com/


----------



## iFi audio

'Nuff said!


----------



## stuck limo

Got my iFi iPurifier2 USB A version and I'm very happy with it so far. I haven't tried it with the desktop yet to see if the previous issue persists but it sounds good through my laptops.


----------



## iFi audio

We have something special for you today. Lots of things have been said about jitter, and here's our take on the case.
  
  
*SPDIF iPurifer®: Jitter Performance Test Results - Part 1/2*
  
  

  
  
*Background*
  






To show what the SPDIF iPurifier® can do and how it can improve DACs from the inexpensive through to the very expensive, we used the ‘Jitter Generation’ function of the Audio Precision 2 test system to create a ‘J-Test Signal’ (the industry standard for testing and widely used by magazines, including Stereophile, USA).
  

  
  
 The Audio Precision 2 artificially creates a specific, known amount of jitter and then measures how much it is reduced by the SPDIF iPurifier®. Hence it is quite quantifiable AND informative as a measurement tool.
  
  

  


*The Methodology*
  
 Audio Precision 2 (AP2) generates a signal with 64,130pS of jitter (measured via loopback into AP2) using a square wave waveform at 250Hz. The specific settings are simply chosen to create a gross amount of easily visible jitter. The test results are scaled to be comparable with those by Stereophile (USA).
  
*DACs Tested*
  
 The majority of DACs (>80%) in the market use either AKM or Cirrus Logic SPDIF receiver chips, hence one DAC using each of these was selected.

 The DACs tested are listed below:
  

DAC 1:  AKM based, AK4113 Receiver & AK4490 DAC Chip, RRP US$400               
  
         
  
  

DAC 2:  CS based, CS8416 Receiver & CS4398 DAC Chip, RRP US$500
  
         
  
             

DAC 3:  BB/TC based, TC Audio DICE Chip as Receiver & PCM1792 DAC Chip, RRP US$5,000
  
         
  
  
  
 The last DAC was included because of two reasons; very high asking price, which indicates its high-end shelf affiliation, and its SPDIF inputs’ specific ‘anti-jitter’ circuitry. It was interesting to see how well it’d work next to DACs with ‘vanilla’ input circuitry.
  
 Stay tuned, there's more!


----------



## Condocondor

Dear iFi,

 "Stay tuned there's more"?

 Demerits for leaving us all dangling in the suspense.  You're going to buy us all a beer while we wait---right?  LOL.... ; )


----------



## iFi audio

*SPDIF iPurifer®: Jitter Performance Test Results - Part 2/2*
  
  
*DAC 1 - AK4113/AK4490 * 
  
  
DAC 1 - AK4113 & AK4490 - high-resolution jitter spectrum of analog output signal, 11.025kHz at –6dBFS, sampled at 44.1kHz with LSB toggled at 229Hz & 64,130pS of 250Hz Squarewave Jitter added; 24-bit data sourced from AP2. Center frequency of trace, 11.025kHz; frequency range, ±3.5kHz. *Red trace without SPDIF iPurifier®, Blue trace with SPDIF iPurifier®*
  
  
 Without the SPDIF iPurifier® we can see that practically all of the jitter (64,130pS) simply ‘rides through’ causing gross distortion, which actually has the worst peaks past the -70dB upper limit of our graph. It should be noted that here aforementioned -70dB figure is equivalent to less than 12-Bit actual resolution.
  
 Adding the SPDIF iPurifier® completely eliminates all distortion products relating to the 250Hz jitter frequency and the low-level 229Hz tone in the digital signal, though some low-level sidebands at what appears to be multiples of the mains frequency (50Hz) remain – these are likely caused by noise pickup from the internal mains transformer of the DAC itself (those are outside the remit that SPDIF iPurifier® can cure as they are picked up AFTER the SPDIF iPurifier®).
  
*Summary: SPDIF iPurifier® eliminated all 64,130pS of the source jitter. *
*Jitter Performance **S**core:*
  

BEFORE: 0 out of 10;
  
         
  
  

AFTER: 9 out of 10 (some 50Hz jitter from the power transformer remained). 
  
    
  
  
  
*DAC 2 – CS8416/CS4398 * 
  
  
DAC 2 – CS8416 & CS4398 - high-resolution jitter spectrum of analog output signal, 11.025kHz at –6dBFS, sampled at 44.1kHz with LSB toggled at 229Hz & 64,130pS of 250Hz Squarewave Jitter added; 24-bit data sourced from AP2. Center frequency of trace, 11.025kHz; frequency range, ±3.5kHz. *Red trace without iFi iPurifier® SPDIF, Blue trace with iFi iPurifier® SPDIF*
  
 The picture without the SPDIF iPurifier® parallels DAC 1 but the results are even worse. Practically all of the jitter (64,130pS) simply ‘rides through’ causing gross distortion which actually has the worst peaks past the -70dB upper limit of our graph. Further, there is a lot of added low level ‘noise alike’ or a-harmonic jitter below -115dB. Not that it matters much, given the gross amounts of jitter passing through. Again, the aforementioned -70dB figure is equivalent to less than 12-Bit actual resolution.
 Adding the SPDIF iPurifier® completely eliminates all distortion products relating to the 250Hz jitter frequency and most of the low level 229Hz tone in the digital signal. Some low level sidebands at what appears to be multiples of the mains frequency (50Hz) remain. These are likely caused by noise pickup from the internal main transformer of the DAC itself and it can be seen a few distortion spikes related to the 229Hz signal poking up just above the noise.
  
*Summary: SPDIF iPurifier® eliminated all 64,130pS of the source jitter. *
*Jitter Performance **S**core:*
  

BEFORE: 0 out of 10;        
  
        
  

AFTER: 9 out of 10 (some 50Hz jitter from the power transformer remained). 
  
        
  
  
  
  
  
*DAC 3 TC-DICE/PCM1792 * 
  
  
 DAC 4 – TC-DICE & PCM1792 - high-resolution jitter spectrum of analog output signal, 11.025kHz at –6dBFS, sampled at 44.1kHz with LSB toggled at 229Hz & 45,250ps (w/o iP SPD) & 64,130pS (with iP SPD) of 250Hz Squarewave Jitter added; 24-bit data sourced from AP2. Center frequency of trace, 11.025kHz; frequency range, ±3.5kHz.  Red trace without iFi iPurifier® SPDIF, Blue trace with iFi iPurifier® SPDIF
 The DAC completely failed to lock onto our 64,130pS jitter signal and would only lock do so with the SPDIF iPurifier® in the chain.
 Lowering the jitter added value to 45,250pS allowed the DAC to lock by itself. Once properly locked, this DAC shows what can be achieved if 10 times or more the money of any of the above DACs is spent primarily on precision engineering and not on fancy casework. In effect, this DAC ‘eats’ all the jitter regardless if the SPDIF iPurifier® is used or not.

*Summary: SPDIF iPurifer® improved the system by increasing the ‘locking range’ of the DAC 4 by ~40% (from 45,250ps to 64,130ps of jitter). *
*Jitter Performance **S**core:*
  
  

BEFORE: 8 out of 10 (couldn’t lock onto the source signal);
           
        
  
  

AFTER: (a ‘strictly’) 10 out of 10.             
  
        
  
  
*Conclusion*  

  
  

The SPDIF iPurifier® can dramatically reduce jitter in the systems (around a thousand times in the cases observed) equipped with DACs based on a ‘text-book’ SPDIF digital receiver design. Yet differences between SPDIF receiver architectures remain observable and so will are sonic differences.
  

SPDIF iPurifier® will also improve the sound by providing galvanic isolation to the system.
  

SPDIF iPurifier® will also improve the ‘locking range’ of the DACs with anti-jitter.
  

SPDIF iPurifier® cannot cure jitter noise if the noise is created AFTER the SPDIF iPurifier®, e.g.: 50Hz power transformer noise pick up by the DAC.  
  

  
  
 Wherever generic, PLL-based SPDIF receivers are used (regardless of a DAC’s price), the potential benefit of the SPDIF iPurifier® is quite tremendous; the worse a source is and the better the DAC quality, the greater outcome from having the SPDIF iPurifier® in the chain.
  
 The SPDIF iPurifier® will upgrade the SPDIF input of all DACs regardless of these machines’ price; from entry to an ultra high-end level of performance. The SPDIF section is no longer the ‘weak link in the chain.’


----------



## gvl2016

Curious how jittery S/PDIF sources are in real life.


----------



## Condocondor

Technobear,

 I've noticed that I lose a little bit of bass response with my iPurifier2 going into my iDSD BL.  Does your bass response return after the iPurifier2 warms up?  I find that I can turn my 3D+ off when I use the Purifier but not the X-Bass+.  I'm using the generic blue USB cable for now and the Beyer T5p.2.  Have a Kimber Ag and a Silver Black Dragon on the way to audition.


----------



## technobear

condocondor said:


> Technobear,
> 
> 
> I've noticed that I lose a little bit of bass response with my iPurifier2 going into my iDSD BL.  Does your bass response return after the iPurifier2 warms up?




Yes. This is exactly how I discovered that the Gemini cable does things - including adding bass - but when iPurifier2 is warmed up then adding and removing Gemini no longer makes a difference. I wrote about that somewhere here.


----------



## iFi audio

Boys and girls, just a quick reminder. We'll attend to UK's world famous  Sound & Vision - Bristol Show. As per usual, we'll show a new thing or two there, so if you're around, please come and visit us! 
  
  
*The date: 24th - 26th of February*
*The place: Marriott City Centre Hotel, Lower Castle Street, Bristol, BS1 3AD
 The brand: iFi Audio / suite 11*
  
  
  

  
  
  
 For further info, please take a look here:
  
http://www.bristolshow.co.uk
  
  
  
 See you on the spot!


----------



## furllan

I am using an ipurifier 2 for about a week, and I'm really enjoying it. It really bring out the best of my system.
  
 In fact, I'm enjoying it so much that I'm considering adding other devices of this kind into my chain, like the jitterbug, the uptone regen or even both. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## iFi audio

furllan said:


> I am using an ipurifier 2 for about a week, and I'm really enjoying it. It really bring out the best of my system.
> 
> In fact, I'm enjoying it so much that I'm considering adding other devices of this kind into my chain, like the jitterbug, the uptone regen or even both. Any thoughts on that?


 
  
 No harm in trying stuff! And gizmos you've mentioned are affordable, which should make your decission even easier.


----------



## furllan

I've read some complaints about the ipurifier not going along very well with the regen, have anyone heard about that?
  
 btw, anyone in this thread uses the regen + ipurifier combo? I'd like to know your impressions.


----------



## gr8soundz

furllan said:


> I am using an ipurifier 2 for about a week, and I'm really enjoying it. It really bring out the best of my system.
> 
> In fact, I'm enjoying it so much that I'm considering adding other devices of this kind into my chain, like the jitterbug, the uptone regen or even both. Any thoughts on that?


 
  
 I have a Jitterbug on one end and the iPurifier 2 on the other end of my usb cable. Combo works great and both pieces add to the overall improvements.
  
 Haven't tried the Regen but from specs seems like it would be redundant to pair a Regen with the iP2.


----------



## furllan

gr8soundz said:


> I have a Jitterbug on one end and the iPurifier 2 on the other end of my usb cable. Combo works great and both pieces add to the overall improvements.
> 
> Haven't tried the Regen but from specs seems like it would be redundant to pair a Regen with the iP2.


 

 Good to know that. I'll probably get a jitterbug myself to see how it goes in my system.
  
 Did you notice any downsize in sound quality from using both the ipurifier and the jitterbug together?


----------



## gr8soundz

furllan said:


> Did you notice any downsize in sound quality from using both the ipurifier and the jitterbug together?


 
  
 Just the opposite.
  
 I got them at different times so was able to hear slight improvements from each piece alone. Can't remember which improved what best (though IIRC the iP2 had a larger effect) but I haven't used a bare usb cable with any of my dacs since.


----------



## Krutsch

furllan said:


> I've read some complaints about the ipurifier not going along very well with the regen, have anyone heard about that?
> 
> *btw, anyone in this thread uses the regen + ipurifier combo?* I'd like to know your impressions.


 
  
 Yes, I am doing just that: USB --> REGEN w/ Linear Power Supply --> iPurifier 2 --> Bel Canto REFLink (USB-to-SPDIF converter).
  
 I am surprised how well that combo works with a Cubox-i4 Pro running Roon Bridge.
  
 The advantage is that the REGEN provides very clean power to the iP2, just before the iP2 does its magic. Really clean sound and compares favorably with my Bryston BDP-1 with AES output into the same DAC, which is really saying something.


----------



## furllan

Well, I've just ordered a jitterbug, lol.
  
 Curious to see what it will do to my system quality, and how it will come along with the iPurifier. I'll post impressions here once I have my hands on it.


----------



## stuck limo

gr8soundz said:


> Just the opposite.
> 
> I got them at different times so was able to hear slight improvements from each piece alone. Can't remember which improved what best (though IIRC the iP2 had a larger effect) but I haven't used a bare usb cable with any of my dacs since.


 
  
 Can you describe the sound without the Jitterbug vs with the jitterbug?


----------



## Lohb

Jitterbug made the treble brittle/artificial in my chain so I just moved on to iP2.
  
 Could not be happier. iP2 brought my entry-level HRT DAC closer to MOJO technicalities/presentation.


----------



## peterinvan

furllan said:


> Did you notice any downsize in sound quality from using both the ipurifier and the jitterbug together?


 
 I tried the Jitterbug at the USB outlet on my iMac and the iPurifier2 at the USB in on the iUSB.
  
 I could not detect any difference with/without the Jitterbug.


----------



## furllan

ifi audio said:


> Correct, these indeed need a while to kick-in properly.


 

 How long exactly?
  
 And, to warm it up it is enough to leave it plugged on, or it is required to actually play something through it?


----------



## gr8soundz

peterinvan said:


> I tried the Jitterbug at the USB outlet on my iMac and the iPurifier2 at the USB in on the iUSB.
> 
> I could not detect any difference with/without the Jitterbug.


 
  
 What I remember most about adding the Jitterbug was how much better cymbals sounded. First thought the volume was too high but presence and decay definitely improved.
  
 IIRC, the iP2 brought improved separation and a lower noise floor. Everything sounded a bit more lively (best word I can think of to describe for now).
  
 Each person and setup is different so no surprise if some hear no difference. The effects can be very subtle (like a less than 5% change). But I'm a firm believer in stacking small changes for larger improvements. Feel like my combo of the Jitterbug, Mercury cable, and iPurifier 2 gives my setup a 10-15% edge.
  
 In the future think I plan to try iFi's iSilencer 3.0 in place of the Jitterbug. Might be more of a lateral swap but curious to see how well it works.


----------



## furllan

I also ordered an Uptone Regen just now.
  
 It will be fun to mess around with all that gear to see how it will behave on my system.


----------



## iFi audio

furllan said:


> I also ordered an Uptone Regen just now.
> 
> It will be fun to mess around with all that gear to see how it will behave on my system.


----------



## wakka992

furllan said:


> How long exactly?
> 
> And, to warm it up it is enough to leave it plugged on, or it is required to actually play something through it?


 
 I second his question: "to warm up iPurifier2's clock is enough to leave it plugged on, or it is required to actually play something through it?"


----------



## iFi audio

furllan said:


> How long exactly?
> 
> And, to warm it up it is enough to leave it plugged on, or it is required to actually play something through it?


 
  
 No playback is needed, plugging 'em in is enough. About 30 minutes and you're good to go.


----------



## furllan

I recieved the jitterbug yesterday, running tests yet. But my first impression was not the best, seems to me that the jitterbug is making the sound more artificial and muffled. The iPurifier alone sounds more organic.


----------



## Lohb

furllan said:


> I recieved the jitterbug yesterday, running tests yet. But my first impression was not the best, seems to me that the jitterbug is making the sound more artificial and muffled. The iPurifier alone sounds more organic.


 

 That was the case for me between the 2.


----------



## furllan

In my system the jitterbug really didn't came along well with the ipurifier 2, and between the two, i prefer the ipurifier.
  
 Jitterbug made the sound pretty much aggressive to my taste, added some kind of artificialness and made the sound kinda muffled, it is hard to explain but once the jitterbug was gone everything sounded more natural.
  
 IDK if it has to do with my DAC or speakers and I'm not saying that the jitterbug sucks completely, but in my system, to my ears, it really didn't work.


----------



## Lohb

furllan said:


> In my system the jitterbug really didn't came along well with the ipurifier 2, and between the two, i prefer the ipurifier.
> 
> Jitterbug made the sound pretty much aggressive to my taste, added some kind of artificialness and made the sound kinda muffled, it is hard to explain but once the jitterbug was gone everything sounded more natural.
> 
> IDK if it has to do with my DAC or speakers and I'm not saying that the jitterbug sucks completely, but in my system, to my ears, it really didn't work.


 

 Jitterbug was brittle/icy in the treble for me once I used a more transparent opamp before. The previous opamp was masking it as it had rolled off treble and a tubey presentation to it.


----------



## Krutsch

furllan said:


> I also ordered an Uptone Regen just now.
> 
> It will be fun to mess around with all that gear to see how it will behave on my system.


 

 So, what did you conclude?
  
 I have an Uptone REGEN w/ a 7v linear PSU, as well as an iFI iPurifier 2.
  
 I've been experimenting with these in series with my Bel Canto REFLink. Currently, I am using: MacBook --> REGEN --> iP2 --> REFLink --> Bel Canto DAC 2.5.
  
 I am pretty sure my REFLink isn't drawing any 5v power from USB, so this chain is what I've read to be recommended by iFI Audio.


----------



## Lohb

krutsch said:


> So, what did you conclude?
> 
> I have an Uptone REGEN w/ a 7v linear PSU, as well as an iFI iPurifier 2.
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry, why do you need regen behind the iP2 ?
 I though iP2 took care of multiple/all USB issues behind it ?


----------



## Robert Padgett

Upon reading your review, I was able to replicate your results, but an interesting affect occurred which I found humorous.
 I Have both the Schiit Modi2 DAC and their SYS passive pre-amp. A recently tuned up Yamaha RX-135 provides 35w/ch stereo into vintage Large Loudspeakers by Advent.
  
 For my test, I used the iFi iDSD nano LE DAC/Headphone amplifier in the chain.
  
 I cued up Rumours by Fleetwood Mac, and listened to the first two tracks. Of course the Burr-Brown chip-set of the iFi nano provides a much clearer signal than the Modi2. 
  
 Everything you described with the cymbal crash and the overall depth of sound stage was present. The funny part is my dog, wanted to sing along with "Dreams"-- the only other track to elicit this response is Phil Collins "In the Air Tonight". If only I could hear in that range!
  
 At $109.00 with free shipping from MusicDirect, I have to give the iFi iPurifier2 a "Must Buy" accessory for the "Computer Audiophile on the Cheap" system.
  
 It is the second best purchase, after getting the external DAC.


----------



## Krutsch

lohb said:


> Sorry, *why do you need regen behind the iP2 ?*
> I though iP2 took care of multiple/all USB issues behind it ?


 
  
 I don't know about *need*, but I have the iP2 between the REGEN and the DAC. My thought was to provide really clean power to the iP2, where it would then do whatever was left to do to the USB signal before going into the DAC.
  
 Since then, I've removed the iP2 and just use the REGEN into my REFLink USB-to-SPDIF converter, then into the DAC.


----------



## dmbr

Dropping in to say I just tried out the iDefender, and the results were surprisingly pleasing--much better than the Jitterbug. I went ahead and replaced the Jitterbug with the iDefender and put the Jitterbug in the adjacent USB port (haven't tested out the difference between no JBug in adjacent port vs none, not terribly interested). 

The biggest improvement was better clarity, the music has more breathing room and the sounds are noticeably more distinct; the sound is slightly less harsh, too. It doesn't thin out the bass like the JBug does, which was a deal breaker for the latter device.

Definitely worth $50, while the JBug is not.

My setup:
PS Audio Duet power conditioner + PS Audio Noise Harvester in second outlet > Xonar Essence One DAC + Yulong Sabre A28 balanced amp (using Cardas XLR connectors, Cardas Fatpipe balanced headphones Cables for Sennheiser HD 800's, >$150 audiophile power cables, and anti-vibration isolation feet and RCA noise caps in unused ports) > Uptone Regen + iPower power supply > iPurifier 2 > iFi Gemini USB cable (power cord disconnected/unused) > iDefender + JBug in adjacent USB port 

As you can see, lots of tweaks to clean things up, and I have to say the cumulative results are very satisfying. Pretty sure the iDefender is the last tweak...until the new Uptone Regen comes out...for which I may eventually buy a superior power supply...and the balanced iFi iCan Pro would probably be a nice step up for the amp...ugh, who am I kidding it never ends


----------



## Lohb

dmbr said:


> Dropping in to say I just tried out the iDefender, and the results were surprisingly pleasing--


 
 Get a bit confused with the overlap of the devices.
  
 What exactly does it have that iP2 does not ?
  
 I thought those 2 USB dongles were like the iP2s offering split in half ,only offering part of what iP2 has in each one ?


----------



## gr8soundz

lohb said:


> Get a bit confused with the overlap of the devices.
> 
> What exactly does it have that iP2 does not ?
> 
> I thought those 2 USB dongles were like the iP2s offering split in half ,only offering part of what iP2 has in each one ?


 
  
 Yeah, wasn't my post but I incorrectly thumbed it up. Got the iDefender and the iSilencer mixed up. I use a Jitterbug and iP2 but you're not the only one confused by all these usb cleaners.
  
 Haven't used the iDefender but, according to iFi, it bypasses usb power making any usb output more like a data only connection to keep away any ground loop noise. Fine if your dac doesn't require usb power otherwise you'd need to inject (wall) power to the iDefender. Completely different from any of the iP2's features
  
 I think the iSilencer is most similar to the Jitterbug, both being jitter reducers, and would have made a more accurate comparison.The iSilencer has iFi's  Active Noice Cancellation tech and rebalances the signal while the iP2 has both those features plus reclocking and regeneration.


----------



## Bansaku

Heyas folks, just posted my review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-ipurifier-2/reviews/18357


----------



## iFi audio

bansaku said:


> Heyas folks, just posted my review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-ipurifier-2/reviews/18357


 
  
 Very nice and informative work you've done there, many thanks!
  
 Cheers!


----------



## dmbr

lohb said:


> Get a bit confused with the overlap of the devices.
> 
> What exactly does it have that iP2 does not ?
> 
> I thought those 2 USB dongles were like the iP2s offering split in half ,only offering part of what iP2 has in each one ?


 As far as what it can do for my setup, the only difference is that it's a jitter reducer and uses USB 3.0 instead of 2.0...and the JBug in the adjacent port might actually be contributing to the SQ increase.

The improvement is subtle, but it's there for sure...not entirely sure why.


----------



## Joong

Is it redundant when I have Singxer DDC?
 Or it is independent?


----------



## iFi audio

joong said:


> Is it redundant when I have Singxer DDC?
> Or it is independent?


 
  
 Our iPurifier2 and iUSB3.0's (plus iGalvanic3.0) are devices that address USB signal integrity specifically for isochronous (audio/video) connections. Please Google our 'USB Audio Gremlins Exposed: Beyond 1s and 0s, by iFi Audio' material to know more.
  
 Thus they potentially benefit any audio (or USB video) device that is connected via USB, disregardless if they are DAC's or USB based DDC's, even if said device does not use bus power.
  
 Just how big improvements are will depend on the system and we generally recommend prospective customers to try the product in their system by ordering from a source that will accept "no questions asked" 30 day returns, as our experience is that few units are returned.


----------



## Joong

Thanks for the explanantion.
  
 By the way iPurifier 2 is obsolte because of iusb3.0.
 Am I correct?


----------



## technobear

joong said:


> By the way iPurifier 2 is obsolte because of iusb3.0.
> Am I correct?




In the same way that a Ford Mondeo make a Ford Fiesta obsolete I guess.


----------



## DecentLevi

Quoting my question from the other thread since this one seems more active:


decentlevi said:


> Hi guys, I'm hoping to prepare for an upcoming vacation soon, so that would be great if someone can give me some insigt:
> 
> * Since I already have the Wyrd, would you recommend getting either the iSilincer and/or iPurifier?
> - If so, which one, or would both be helpful combined with Wyrd?
> ...


----------



## gr8soundz

decentlevi said:


> Quoting my question from the other thread since this one seems more active:


 
  
 I believe the iDefender is just for preventing ground loops so unless you're hearing such a noise through your laptop it's probably not needed.
  
 Never tried the Wyrd but the iPurifier 2 covers most of the bases: active noise canceling, jitter reduction, reclocking, rebalancing and regeneration. All without external power but it doesn't provide linear power like the Wyrd. But both devices work best closest to the dac so unless you plan to replace the Wyrd (or want a smaller regenerator) the iP2 might be a bit redundant.
  
 Since your Wyrd also handles regeneration adding the cheaper iSilencer direct to the laptop for jitter reduction, ANC, and rebalancing might be the best combo option.
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Maybe a bit overkill, or redundante but works fine together (iSilencer + iPurifier2), since I hade one iSilencer left and unused I simply put it in the chain.


----------



## DecentLevi

gr8soundz said:


> I believe the iDefender is just for preventing ground loops so unless you're hearing such a noise through your laptop it's probably not needed.
> 
> Never tried the Wyrd but the iPurifier 2 covers most of the bases: active noise canceling, jitter reduction, reclocking, rebalancing and regeneration. All without external power but it doesn't provide linear power like the Wyrd. But both devices work best closest to the dac so unless you plan to replace the Wyrd (or want a smaller regenerator) the iP2 might be a bit redundant.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks. Looks like actually the iPurifier 2 would suit my rig better than the iSilencer, for the reason that my current home rig uses the Wyrd + Singxer SU-1, of which the description of the SU-1 more closely matches the iPurifier, and both together do a tremendously impressive job together. I just need a smaller setup though for long traveling. But the iPurifier is more expensive than I was shooting for... does anyone have a used one they would consider to sell?? Please PM me if so, THANKS


----------



## furllan

krutsch said:


> So, what did you conclude?
> 
> I have an Uptone REGEN w/ a 7v linear PSU, as well as an iFI iPurifier 2.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I really didn't like the jitterbug, sold it a few days after getting it.
  
 The regen worked nice with the ipurifier, added weight and clarity, dropped the noise floor, no complaints at all, it's a great piece of hardware for a very reasonable price.
  
 Right now I'm using the regen attached to the ipurifier, my system sounds really nice, much better than what used to sound with ipurifier alone and light years better than without any of them.
  
 Here's a pic of my DAC:


----------



## coolmingli

Does anyone know where I can buy a micro USB version of the iPurifier 2?
  
 Thanks


----------



## technobear

coolmingli said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a micro USB version of the iPurifier 2?
> 
> Thanks




As far as we know, it's not available yet.

Adapters are available and cheap.


----------



## coolmingli

technobear said:


> As far as we know, it's not available yet.
> 
> Adapters are available and cheap.


 
 Thank you, do you know when are they going to be available? I don't like to use the adapters.


----------



## technobear

coolmingli said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > As far as we know, it's not available yet.
> ...




http://support.ifi-audio.com/


----------



## iFi audio

technobear said:


> http://support.ifi-audio.com/


 
  
 As per usual, you're exceptionally helpful!


----------



## coolmingli

ifi audio said:


> As per usual, you're exceptionally helpful!


 
 I don't want to open a ticket just for product inquires, thanks technobear.


----------



## Faber65

coolmingli said:


> technobear said:
> 
> 
> > As far as we know, it's not available yet.
> ...




Last Saturday I asked the same question to iFi guys at the Shanghai International Audio Video exhibition and they were not able to answer. 
Anyhow it seems that iFi has other accessories that are going to a launched imminently. 





Maybe the iPurifier2 with the USB C connector is amongst those. 
In the meantime I am absolutely fine to wait and use an adapter, even if as per principle, I did not like it so much.


----------



## furllan (Apr 28, 2017)

I've been using the ipurifier 2 together with the regen, so my chain was: regen -> ipurifier 2 -> DAC

However, I discovered that, at least in my system, to my ears, is better to have the ipurifier BEFORE the regen. It made the sound more pleasant, mainly the mids, that were a bit too harsh with the ipurifier after the regen.

So, for those who, like me, have them both in the chain, try to put the ipurifier before the regen, you may find out that way sounds better than otherwise. It's not night and day difference, but made my system noticeably more pleasant to listen to.


----------



## HondoMUC

Hi all, also the iPurifier is rock-solid, I do not trust it beeing directly hooked to USB B port of my Fostex HP A4. It's in there a bit crooked and might push the connectors when moved. Is there a good, small USB B extension cable?
The cable going in the iPurifier is a o,5m Supra USB B cable. It should be about the same qulity. Thanks!


----------



## twiceboss

So basically this smoothing the sound?


----------



## superuser1

I tried looking for an answer but couldnt find it. 

Is there a side by side comparision with:
ipurifier 2, iDefender3  and iSilencer3


----------



## wushuliu

Maybe a dumb question but can the Ipurifier be used with external drives like ssd or cdrom, etc?


----------



## gr8soundz (Aug 2, 2017)

superuser1 said:


> I tried looking for an answer but couldnt find it.
> 
> Is there a side by side comparision with:
> ipurifier 2, iDefender3  and iSilencer3



The iDefender AFAIK is mainly for ground loop issues but I've yet to see any real reviews for it or the iSilencer.



wushuliu said:


> Maybe a dumb question but can the Ipurifier be used with external drives like ssd or cdrom, etc?



Not sure if the iP2 is fully bi-directional but it passes through both power and data so it could work with other USB hardware. Also not sure it would have any noticeable effect with them.

EDIT: Just tried a thumb drive with my iP2 to and it worked fine.


----------



## wushuliu

superuser1 said:


> I tried looking for an answer but couldnt find it.
> 
> Is there a side by side comparision with:
> ipurifier 2, iDefender3  and iSilencer3



If you mean user review I have all 3 now. All 3 I found effective but in different ways. The iSilencer improved usb dac sound quality. I tried with both Dragonfly Red and a cheap Signstek. iDefender combined with an external power supply to my ear lowered noise floor and the music had an improved natural presentation compared to just the external power by itself. Ipurifier added a better sense of space between instruments and micro detail. All this was primarily for 2 channel listening. Headphones via Sennheiser 599 also could hear the difference but not as prominent as through my speakers.

All 3 come to less than an iUSB 3. So although it's a silly looking chain, it's worth the savings. The iSilencer is absolutely worth getting at the very least.

That's my .02


----------



## Jazmanaut

This really got my attention, and i went to product site to see, what does this praised little thingy is actually doing?!?

"The iPurifier does one job and one job only; it cleans and filters audio + power at the end of the digital chain; 
just prior to the digital signal entering the DAC ."

USB audio goes as 0 & 1:s And its DAC that converts that bitstream to audible audio again. So how can this thing know, what is in those bits?
Its not an digital to analog converter. So how it can filter anything from audio signal?
Correct me if im wrong, but thats just imposible.


----------



## wushuliu

Jazmanaut said:


> This really got my attention, and i went to product site to see, what does this praised little thingy is actually doing?!?
> 
> "The iPurifier does one job and one job only; it cleans and filters audio + power at the end of the digital chain;
> just prior to the digital signal entering the DAC ."
> ...



Given that you are responding on Page 35, it may help to start from the beginning. IFI have articulated what the device does many times. A simple google search is advised.


----------



## Jazmanaut

Hi, dont want to be lazy, but going thru whole topic, is a bit time consuming. I tried to google it, but it did not get me any smarter. Can you refer me, or point me at the right page?
My quote is from their product site, and i just dont get it.


----------



## technobear

Jazmanaut said:


> Can you refer me, or point me at the right page?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ifi-ipurifier-2-reviews-impressions-and-discussion-thread.784983/


----------



## hikergrl (Aug 14, 2017)

.


----------



## stuck limo

I read someone plugged this unit into their car stereo. Does anyone know if that would or not work? I have a Pioneer head unit with a USB input. Does the filtering only work one way? Which end would go into the stereo?


----------



## technobear

stuck limo said:


> I read someone plugged this unit into their car stereo.



Unlikely.



stuck limo said:


> Does anyone know if that would or not work?



Yes.

(It would not)



stuck limo said:


> I have a Pioneer head unit with a USB input.



That is for USB memory sticks or USB card readers. The Pioneer is a host, not a client.



stuck limo said:


> Does the filtering only work one way?



Yes.



stuck limo said:


> Which end would go into the stereo?



Clearly neither.


----------



## stuck limo

technobear said:


> Unlikely.



Tried it out. It didn't work.


----------



## gunwale

does the micro version exist? i have found usb a and b so far.


----------



## gr8soundz (Aug 22, 2017)

gunwale said:


> does the micro version exist? i have found usb a and b so far.



Seems like the micro versions were unofficially cancelled. Never seen them available for sale anywhere.

 Best bet might be the type A version. Easy to plug in a short type A to micro (or mini or C) adapter/cable.

However, I recommend caution buying an iPurifier2 in regions where it only has a 1 year warranty (European version has 2 years I believe). My Type A iP2 failed at about the 13th month and iFi declined to help. One failure isn't normally a big deal but, among the 6 iFi products I own, I've now had 3 failures among 2 of them.

Don't get me wrong, iFi makes some very unique products and I enjoyed the benefits of using the iPurifier2 in my setup over the past year. Just don't expect too much if you experience any hardware defects.


----------



## stuck limo

This thing really does work. My buddy has a Parasound Halo A23 that sounded lifeless on his system. We added my Purifier 2 and the thing came alive. Opened up the sound stage depth, made things stand out, and added a clean layer to the sound.


----------



## wushuliu

gr8soundz said:


> Seems like the micro versions were unofficially cancelled. Never seen them available for sale anywhere.
> 
> Best bet might be the type A version. Easy to plug in a short type A to micro (or mini or C) adapter/cable.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I have one that just failed. Only had it two months. Not sure what happened.


----------



## iFi audio

Dear wushuliu and gr8soundz

The best way forward with your queries is to open a ticket on our support system. Here's the link: http://support.ifi-audio.com

Best wishes 

iFi audio Team


----------



## iFi audio

*Polish Audio Video Show*
*...and we'll be there !!!*



This event is *the second biggest in Europe* and this year's edition is the 20th anniversary. It starts soon ad we'll be there!

Where?

*Poland, Warsaw*
When?

*17th - 19th of November 2017*
Where exactly?

*PGE Narodowy Stadium, the headphones hall*
What?

*Several listening stations, several iFi staff members, fine headphones too and... LOTS of iFi gear*
How?

*Just like that  But seriously, we like the Polish event, the atmosphere in there is out of this world*

If you're around, please make sure to visit us!

Cheers,
iFi Team


----------



## ItsAllInMyHead

I've been experimenting with the iPurifier2 (USBA Version).  It's been a long road to even get to where I thought having one in the chain might matter, but here we are.  Although below most likely won't be the permanent set up, a person in another thread (iG3) had asked if putting the iPurifier2 in the chain made a difference.  I thought I'd give it a shot with my components to see.  Below are impressions from a short session.

The chain is:
Power - (El Cheapo Power Bar) with iPower 5v => iDefender and iPower 15V to iCAN SE.  For those following elsewhere - the Mac is specifically and intentionally not connected to AC power.  Still working out a hum issue.
Signal - MacBook Pro 2012 Retina 17" (Tidal through Audirvana Plus on all default settings w/ Sys Opt to Extreme) => iDefender => iGalvanic 3.0 => Micro iDSD BL => iCAN SE
Headphones - A&K T8IE MK2 (3.5mm SE w/ 1/4" adapter)
Wifi (if it matters) vs. Direct Connection

For this comparison I simply took out the "dark blue" USB cable between the iG3 and the Micro BL and replaced it with the "Light Blue" Cable supplied with my IDAC2 + the iP2
The iG3 switch was set to the middle.  All 3D and X Bass were set to off on both units.  Gain on the iCAN SE is at 0db.  Filter was set to bit perfect on Micro BL.  RCAs were stock purple-tipped provided.

I listened to 3 tracks quite a number of times (rested between a few and came back) and replayed a number of specific parts.  I picked them b/c I like them and knew I could listen to them over and over.

Someone Saved My Life Tonight - Elton John - Captain Fantastic... FLAC 24/96 MQA   DAC 32/96
Dreams - Fleetwood Mac - Rumours - FLAC 24/96 DAC 32/96
The Load Out / Stay - Jackson Browne - Running on Empty - FLAC 24/96 DAC 32/96

If you're not interested in details - My impression is that this thing works.  I got a little verklempt listening to JB... 

If you're interested in details - 

Air / Space - Everyone has their own ways to describe music, and I read some of the terms here in the glossary.  What I get in my own words is more air and space.  People and instruments just seem to be given (more of) their own space.  I personally did not get an expanded (wider) or deeper soundstage.  If I want to focus on one particular riff in the background or an instrument, it makes it easier.  When things "get crowded" and there's a lot going on within a track, this gadget seems to help sort out the parts that make up the whole without diminishing the overall picture.  My best example of this is with The Load Out at ~2:44 and Stay at ~:16 when the crowd starts clapping in rhythm and again at ~1:15 when David Lindley chimes in...  It doesn't sound like "crowd noise"... It sounds like tons of individual people clapping.    Another cool example is in Someone Saved... at ~ 5:16 when EJ is tossing a few higher piano notes into the mix.  This is not a night and day kinda thing, but I don't think it was bias picking this up.  I listened over and over.  I'd like to have some choir music where I could try and pick out a voice I know.

"Softness" - I don't know how to describe this best.  Again examples from Stay - Except on my home speaker system, I've always found David Lindley's and Rosemary Butler's voices to grate on me, especially if I've got things loud.  As much as I've always loved The Load Out,  Stay has always been kinda the ho hum addition.  With the iS2 they sound great vs. grating.  Also ~1:50 and around 2:15 when the keys hit the high notes, it makes it much more enjoyable.  I found myself just "liking the sound" of all the tracks. 

Resolution for vibrations or "texture" "timbre"? - This to me is the highlight.  There are too many examples to list, but specifically the soft splash cymbals at the intro and throughout Someone Saved my Life along with the tambourine really stand out.  The splash goes from a very good.. sssssss to sounding much more real especially during the sustain...  In Dreams, the subtlety of Mick Fleetwood's high-hat work seemed easier to hear.  Deep bass guitar notes "vibrate".  In EJs voice, the trailing vibrato/runs he uses is more pronounced.  With the Micro alone, if I concentrate, I can hear the first and maybe 2nd note when he runs down.  With the iP2 in the chain, I can hear the decrescendo and the notes change pitch down to the very end. E-a to E-a-... If I could make smaller fonts to illustrate, I would.  The drums in Dreams are pretty front and center, so the overall texture / timbre improvement is just cool.

Again - is this like night and day... no.  Some changes (to me) were more pronounced than others, and I fully understand that when you're trying to hear a difference, you may just perceive one.  I tried to give it an honest go.  Note - there's all kinds of other threads on which clocks etc. do what and whether this should or shouldn't be used with iG3 and if so where in the chain etc. etc....   YMMV.  This one is going on the road with me.  I either need a iP2 USB B for in front of my iDAC2 permanently or I may try the iUSB3.0.


----------



## iFi audio

ItsAllInMyHead said:


> I've been experimenting with the iPurifier2 (USBA Version).  It's been a long road to even get to where I thought having one in the chain might matter, but here we are.  Although below most likely won't be the permanent set up, a person in another thread (iG3) had asked if putting the iPurifier2 in the chain made a difference.  I thought I'd give it a shot with my components to see.  Below are impressions from a short session.
> 
> The chain is:
> Power - (El Cheapo Power Bar) with iPower 5v => iDefender and iPower 15V to iCAN SE.  For those following elsewhere - the Mac is specifically and intentionally not connected to AC power.  Still working out a hum issue.
> ...



Yup, we're happy that it worked for you, we really are. Cheers!


----------



## pinkfloyd4ever

Does anyone know if the USB iPurifier2 Type B will fit in the JDS Labs OL DAC? The RCA jacks are fairly close to the USB port.


----------



## technobear

pinkfloyd4ever said:


> Does anyone know if the USB iPurifier2 Type B will fit in the JDS Labs OL DAC? The RCA jacks are fairly close to the USB port.


That's a good bit more distance than on the back of an iDSD.


----------



## iFi audio

Folks, our new site's up and running! Hopefully you'll enjoy it as much as we do!

https://ifi-audio.com


----------



## Whitigir

Can Pro IdSD take in Native DSD1024 by UsB Input ? Thank you

Does Filtering has Linear phase options too ?


----------



## Jazmanaut

iFi audio said:


> Folks, our new site's up and running! Hopefully you'll enjoy it as much as we do!
> 
> https://ifi-audio.com


And you still fail to give customers any actual data, what this thing does. Not even one actual measure results. Not-a-single-one!


----------



## iFi audio (Aug 8, 2018)

Jazmanaut said:


> And you still fail to give customers any actual data, what this thing does. Not even one actual measure results. Not-a-single-one!



Can you explain which 'thing' exactly? iPurifier2? If that's the case, our on-site description explains what it does and how. If that's not informative enough, please take a look here at micro iUSB3.0: https://ifi-audio.com/products/micro-iusb3-0/

(There's even a tech file in there too)

iPurifier3.0 (the upgraded iPurifier2) is more affordable, less effective and smaller iUSB3.0. These two devices along with nano iUSB3.0 were designed to do the same things and share our proprietary tech. To understand what one of these does is to understand them all.

As for measurements, we publish these if there's a valid point in doing so as alone aren't really useful. They come as a part of far bigger picture and when we can, we paint it here on HF in our threads from time to time. Although you're free to think otherwise, we see no 'failure' in this approach.


----------



## iFi audio

Whitigir said:


> Can Pro IdSD take in Native DSD1024 by UsB Input ? Thank you



No, it can't due to USB limitations but everything up to DSD512 is streamed natively.


----------



## Jazmanaut

iFi audio said:


> Can you explain which 'thing' exactly? iPurifier2? If that's the case, our on-site description explains what it does and how. If that's not informative enough, please take a look here at micro iUSB3.0: https://ifi-audio.com/products/micro-iusb3-0/
> 
> (There's even a tech file in there too)
> 
> ...



Umm, i really tried to read and understand, all your documents, but in tech specs "To improve music flow" that really does not mean or say anything, or "To cancel all incoming noise" does not say anything meaningfull nether.
And your specs are some random pictures about lines crossing somewhere in mega and gigaherz band, that has nothin to do with audio.
And this random specs: "Output Noise Floor: 0.1uV(0.0000001V)" um, what does this output noise consist. This is digital signal we are speaking. Is it generating 0.0000001V noise to audio signal, or what is going on?

Why just not take even one single DAC, measure it´s performance with and without this purifier. That would say and show so much about what this thing can or cant do. Surely you have done this? How measuring can be invalid approach, when we are talking about electronic devices?


----------



## technobear

Jazmanaut said:


> Why just not take even one single DAC, measure it´s performance with and without this purifier. That would say and show so much about what this thing can or cant do. Surely you have done this? How measuring can be invalid approach, when we are talking about electronic devices?


Many thousands have done this with very sensitive measuring instruments which we call ears. Many of us have reported our findings on this forum. The iPurifier2 does everything that is claimed for it. Most DACs are sensitive to the distortions and noise shown in the 'random' graphs and diagrams (hint: they are not random just because you don't understand them). The iPurifier2 does improve musical flow. It does reduce background noise. It does improve instrument separation. I really don't see what else there is to understand.

BTW, there is no such thing as a digital signal, be it USB or any other. All electronics is analogue. The difference between DACs and computers is that while the distortions and noise don't affect digital interpretations of the signal (unless they are grossly severe), they can and do affect the delicate process of creating an analogue waveform from a signal which is being interpreted as 'digital'.


----------



## Jazmanaut (Aug 9, 2018)

technobear said:


> Many thousands have done this with very sensitive measuring instruments which we call ears. Many of us have reported our findings on this forum. The iPurifier2 does everything that is claimed for it. Most DACs are sensitive to the distortions and noise shown in the 'random' graphs and diagrams (hint: they are not random just because you don't understand them). The iPurifier2 does improve musical flow. It does reduce background noise. It does improve instrument separation. I really don't see what else there is to understand.
> 
> BTW, there is no such thing as a digital signal, be it USB or any other. All electronics is analogue. The difference between DACs and computers is that while the distortions and noise don't affect digital interpretations of the signal (unless they are grossly severe), they can and do affect the delicate process of creating an analogue waveform from a signal which is being interpreted as 'digital'.



Umm, if you call human hearing very sensitive instrument, you have no clue about mechanics and psychology behind human hearings.
And what comes about understanding random graphics, if they are quite random indeed, one just cant understand them. If you have basic  knowledge about the subject, this would be quite clear to you too.
And about that any digital signal is analog. Clearly you have no understanding about digital signal distribution either.

Oh and i did little bit of googling, and voila, i found some exelent measurements and review about matter in question:
https://audiosciencereview.com/foru...i-ipurifier-s-pdif-digital-audio-filter.2189/

"Conclusions
The only thing the iFi iPurifier is good at is eliminating high amounts of jitter on S/PDIF signal with lower end DACs. Despite what they show in their marketing material though, typical S/PDIF signal across a short cable is far, far cleaner than what they and their customers assume. The type of distortions and jitter we see in the output of DACs these days are mostly created internally and no external device can fix that.

Typical of these tweak devices shipped with switchmode supplies, combined with small enclosure means that this device can actually harm the output of the DAC! This was clearly visible < 2 KHz with various noise and spurious signals. Mind you, it is not an audible problem but why spend money to make the performance of your DAC worse?

At the higher end of the scale, good DACs have proper PLLs that filter out incoming jitter very effectively and no such device is useful or necessary.

Bottom line, I cannot find a real scenario where ifi iPurifier does any good. Yet it was easy to show that it does some harm. NOT RECOMMENDED."


----------



## Bansaku

Jazmanaut said:


> Bottom line, I cannot find a real scenario where ifi iPurifier does any good. Yet it was easy to show that it does some harm. NOT RECOMMENDED."



Seriously, who pissed in your Cornflakes?! Are you calling us reviewers/owners of the iPurifier2 fools, because that's how you are coming across (as well as a real jerk). If you think it's snake oil, fine, leave it at that and go about your business and stop questioning the integrity of the forum members as well as iFi Audio's claims ***!

I can tell you with 100% factual certainty that using the iPurifier2 in combination with the Sennheiser HDV 820 flagship amp/DAC (NOT a cheap unit) made a very noticeable difference coming out of my PC; 14 fans, 9 hard drives make for a VERY noisy signal and the iPurifier2 quelled it all like the Battleship Yamato vs a tuna troller! No hum, no hiss, no pops/clicks, no EMI/RFI interference, just pure unbridled silence!


----------



## technobear

Jazmanaut said:


> Oh and i did little bit of googling, and voila, i found some exelent measurements and review about matter in question:
> https://audiosciencereview.com/foru...i-ipurifier-s-pdif-digital-audio-filter.2189/


So you're inferring what exactly about iPurifier2 by quoting a review of a completely different device, the S/P-DIF iPurifier?


----------



## Jazmanaut

No one pissed on my breakfast. Im not offended, are you?
I actually asked more details and data from manufacturer, who is marketing their product above, because i was genuinly interested, what is this thing all about. They fail to to so.
Then technobear respondet to me, and adressed, that one dont need any measurements or "data" what so ever, because you have to only use your ears. And i responded that.

Have i claimed in any case, that this is snake oil?
Even in that link i posted they, (even that it was from another product of theirs, similar though) that it might improve sound, if system is terribly noisy and poorly designed. Did you even read that article?

How it is so, that in every where else, where there is electronics or other complicated components involved, people usually wants data to back marketing claims out. Torgue of a car, or a gas consumption. Resolution of TV, or Dynamic range and luminosity of a projector. Max temperature of the oven...
But in Hi-Fi; Nah i can hear if those marketing claims from manufacturer are the truth.
And i know the next question coming:  Yes, i do listen to my gear. Music even!


----------



## stuck limo (Aug 17, 2018)

When is the iPurifier 3 USB Type A coming to market? I thought I read something about the end of August?

EDIT: it's on Amazon now. Looking to upgrade soon from iPurifier 2.


----------



## groovyd (Aug 28, 2018)

Anyone with the iPurifier3?  Just got mine and it reports as a Terminus Tech 4-port usb 2.0 hub which judging by the datasheet is simple an off the shelf hub chip for low cost usb 2.0 hubs with integrated oscillator, pll, pull-downs, etc.  Wondering what exactly is this 'fancy' reclock2 all about?  For the price I would have expected a custom usb controller with external high precision clock, etc.  basic 4-port usb 2.0 hubs are like $5 on amazon.  At the very least I was hoping for something usb 3.1 compatible upstream with better protocol tolerances and larger packet buffers incase of error correction or timing issues.

My D100 connected to it  is announcing 0mA required current implying it is in no way bus powered?  That would diminish any military grade bus power filtering that might (or not) be happening inside the ip3.  I guess it is highly doubtful McIntosh would have connected the bus power or ground to anything inside the DAC so that might make sense.  It does look pretty and feel weighty inside it's aluminum enclosure though but I am starting to doubt the benefits.  I certainly hear nothing different.  Has anyone opened one of these up to see what is inside?

Is there a list of DACs declaring which are bus powered or ground connected or not anywhere to check?


----------



## groovyd

iFi audio said:


> We have something special for you today. Lots of things have been said about jitter, and here's our take on the case.
> 
> 
> *SPDIF iPurifer®: Jitter Performance Test Results - Part 1/2*
> ...



but here's the thing... any usb hub will remove jitter.  they all re-clock.


----------



## iFi audio (Aug 29, 2018)

groovyd said:


> but here's the thing... any usb hub will remove jitter.  they all re-clock.



USB hubs aren't designed with audio in the first place and oftentimes can make sound audibly worse, on the contrary to our iPurifiers.


----------



## gvl2016

What is the point of reclocking in front of an asyncrhonous USB input anyway? The post linked above btw is for the SPDIF iPurifier, which is a completely different product.


----------



## iFi audio

gvl2016 said:


> What is the point of reclocking in front of an asyncrhonous USB input anyway?



Because asynchronous data transfer isn't the be-all and end-all problem solver. There's far more going on than this and we've been vocal about it for years. If you want to know more, please search REclock/REbalance/REgenerate.


----------



## gvl2016

I just wish there was more objective proof on the effect of these devices apart from the manufacturer's claims and subjective reviews.


----------



## iFi audio

gvl2016 said:


> I just wish there was more objective proof on the effect of these devices apart from the manufacturer's claims and subjective reviews.



Please take a look at AMR and iFi audio offer. Over the years we released many products, provided very generous insight into our kitchen table (a number of times with measurements where it was helpful to understanding what we actually did) and explanation what these actually are. Our reputation is based many happy customers and all this in general, not claims exclusively. All things considered, we deserve some credit. 

Fun fact: you can counter measurements with other measurements and these with yet another measurements.


----------



## groovyd (Aug 29, 2018)

iFi audio said:


> USB hubs aren't designed with audio in the first place and oftentimes can make sound audibly worse, on the contrary to our iPurifiers.



But the iPurifier3 just uses any old cheap and off-the-shelf usb 2.0 hub IC.  How does your usage of it make it any different then a $5 hub that uses the same off amazon?  Mind posting photos of the internals front and back and highlighting the components and what makes them exceptional in the context of the circuit?  I don't really feel like taking mine apart to prove anyone wrong without them having the chance to prove themselves right. I am an electrical engineer and firmware developer by the way with a masters in signal processing so please let's just skip straight to the facts and drop the superfluous fluff.


----------



## gvl2016

iFi audio said:


> All things considered, we deserve some credit.



Indeed, it's more of a curiosity if USB "conditioners" are still as relevant today due to advances in USB tech.


----------



## Jazmanaut

iFi audio said:


> Please take a look at AMR and iFi audio offer. Over the years we released many products, provided very generous insight into our kitchen table (a number of times with measurements where it was helpful to understanding what we actually did) and explanation what these actually are. Our reputation is based many happy customers and all this in general, not claims exclusively. All things considered, we deserve some credit.
> 
> Fun fact: you can counter measurements with other measurements and these with yet another measurements.


Links please!


----------



## iFi audio (Aug 30, 2018)

groovyd said:


> But the iPurifier3 just uses any old cheap and off-the-shelf usb 2.0 hub IC.  How does your usage of it make it any different then a $5 hub that uses the same off amazon?


Now wouldn't you like to know our secret sauce, would you?

It's not about single components per se but what one does with them. As an engineer you probably know this.  



groovyd said:


> Mind posting photos of the internals front and back and highlighting the components and what makes them exceptional in the context of the circuit?



The description of what makes our iPurifiers exceptional is to be found at http://www.ifi-audio.com/



groovyd said:


> I don't really feel like taking mine apart to prove anyone wrong without them having the chance to prove themselves right.



Then please don't do that. To us the proof that we did our job right is a generous number of satisfied customers. Some of them early on were very skeptical about what we do, but gave our USB products a go and are happy. If you're not, we can't please everyone. We try though, we really do!



groovyd said:


> so please let's just skip straight to the facts and drop the superfluous fluff.



We've introduced our tech already and we implement it wherever we can, please take a look at other USB components by us. The same things we do in a number of products.



gvl2016 said:


> Indeed, it's more of a curiosity if USB "conditioners" are still as relevant today due to advances in USB tech.



They are. Some DACs are more immune than others, but vast majority can be improved.


----------



## Arniesb

gvl2016 said:


> What is the point of reclocking in front of an asyncrhonous USB input anyway? The post linked above btw is for the SPDIF iPurifier, which is a completely different product.


I listen dacs with galvanic isolated, async dacs... None can bring to the table as ifi usb solutions can do. Not even close.


----------



## gvl2016

I had the original USB iPurifier in my chain and it made no difference at best, and frankly I thought it made the sound worse so I got rid of it. These arguments are pointless, we need instrumented tests with concrete DACs to support these kind of claims.


----------



## technobear

gvl2016 said:


> I had the original USB iPurifier in my chain and it made no difference at best, and frankly I thought it made the sound worse so I got rid of it. These arguments are pointless, we need instrumented tests with concrete DACs to support these kind of claims.


The iPurifier2 is a far more sophisticated device than the original iPurifier was. I own 3 of them and if any one of them breaks or goes missing, it will be replaced immediately with a new one. All the technical information required is already presented on the iFi Audio website but quite honestly all you need to do is use your ears. If you can't hear the difference then maybe your hearing is simply not that acute or maybe your kit isn't up to the task - an iPurifier2 won't turn a lousy DAC into a great one or enable your headphones to perform beyond their capabilities.

One thing worth noting is that like all electronics, these things perform better when warmed up. A half hour should be enough.


----------



## gvl2016 (Sep 1, 2018)

With this type of devices that (may) affect the sound near the noise floor your ears are a very bad instrument to evaluate their effects. How do you know that whatever that you're hearing is not a sign of added distortions and/or noise? Like I said, these arguments lead nowhere.


----------



## Krutsch

technobear said:


> ... quite honestly all you need to do is use your ears.
> 
> If you can't hear the difference then maybe your hearing is simply not that acute or maybe your kit isn't up to the task...



A-a-a-n-n-n-d... there it is.


----------



## Bansaku

gvl2016 said:


> How do you know that whatever that you're hearing is not a sign of added distortions and/or noise? Like I said, these arguments lead nowhere.



How do you know that gravity exists? It's invisible, can't be quantified (according to science) and out of the "laws of attraction" remains a merely a theory yet is accepted to be true because we experience it every day, without question. Do you accept gravity? Like you said these arguments lead nowhere. It's called faith. Believe it or not, and move on eh?  

Why not get an iPurifier3 sent to you? iFi is awesome with letting you try before you buy. Stop overthinking and start listening!


My final rant on the matter:

I would NEVER recommend any product if I did not whole heartedly believe in it's functionality, and what I am about to say is fact: When Lawrence at iFi contacted me in reviewing the newly released micro iTube2 (AMAZING pre-amp that will never be unchained from my system) there was a snag. Because of the overwhelming popularity of the original iTube, the successor literally flew off the shelves at a rate faster than iFi anticipated, so I was asked if there was something else I'd like to try/review while I wait; Isn't that awesome?! Anyway, I decided on the iPurifier2 solely for the reason that I was sceptical of iFi's claims (don't make me search through the archived messages and post a screen shot of the conversation, because I will). I am not a numbers guy, nor do I believe any advertising jargon I read on web pages or boxes. The proof is in the pudding, and if I have not tasted it, in my mind it is simply hearsay. In life I am a sceptic/critic, and will argue with logic and critical thought until I am blue in the face. The only thing that will shut me up is when I experience something first hand. And just to note, I never post without having (at the very least some) hands on experience. That's not cool. Nor would I staunchly defend a product without having extensive experience (like owning something and using it daily for almost 2 years). Call it subjective, but I don't do subjective. It's all black and white to me because the grey in the middle is nothing more than opinions, and we all know what they say about people's opinions... anyway...

My computer's motherboard model is 2nd from the top model, my PSU has been benchmarked and shown to provide very clean power with little ripple, my iDAC is on it's own USB bus and has a split cable with ferrite chokes on every lead while providing USB power from a power strip that has EMI/RFI protection and active noice cancelling up to -45dB. How could the iPurifier provide ANY significant improvement over my own methods? Well, it does. Period. Read my review (if you haven't already) and take it as fact. The iPurifier works, as advertised, no BS or snake oil! I hear the improvements to transparency whether it is a $2 Sharkoon DAC, my own micro iDAC, or the Sennheiser HDV820.

It's called invisible grain; You don't hear it until you don't hear it!




Krutsch said:


> A-a-a-n-n-n-d... there it is.



Is that snark? What @technobear said is absolutely factual and a valid statement to make. I know people who can't hear the difference between a 128kbs MP3 and a lossless AIFF. I know people who can't hear any difference between my 6th gen iPod touch and my iPod (5th gen non Classic model with a Wolfson DAC). I also know people who will either purchase or rate a product highly based on mere numbers and not actual real world use (s/n r is a good example of such). I have a piece of tinfoil up against my WiFi cable internet hub because the 5 Ghz dual band signal can be heard through both my headphones and speakers; I am the only one that hears it. Even at work I heard one of the LCD monitors capacitors dying (amongst a dozen people working/talking and multiple radios) yet the IT department, when unmounted and brought into their quiet work area, could not hear what I was describing, even when I put my finger up to the spot where the sound is most prevalent and their ears right up against the back panel! (for the record, the beige 15 year old NEC LCD died less than 2 weeks later). 

People both hear and process sound differently.


----------



## Krutsch

Bansaku said:


> *How do you know that gravity exists?* It's invisible, can't be quantified (according to science) and out of the "laws of attraction" remains a merely a theory yet is accepted to be true because we experience it every day, without question. Do you accept gravity? Like you said these arguments lead nowhere. It's called faith. Believe it or not, and move on eh?
> 
> ...
> 
> *Is that snark?*



Gravity can be measured, the science of which is called Gravimetry.

And, yes, that was a snarky comment. The universal, end-game response by subjectivists is always the same: just use your ears and if you can't hear the difference, you are an inexperienced listener, have tin ears, and/or you have non-resolving gear.

I will share an anecdote, with respect to the iPurifier2. I have two of them: one connect to my Sony PHA-3 (work rig) and one (was) connected to my home setup, which is a Bel Canto DAC.

The second one, I removed, as I am convinced the Bel Canto REFLink doesn't need it. I can't hear any difference with it in or out. I also worry that leaving it place might actually add something negative to signal, but it probably doesn't.

The former is interesting w/ the PHA-3. I used to have a iUSB 3.0 Nano connected between my Mac Book Retina and the PHA-3. After a few months, I decided to move the iUSB 3.0 Nano back home, replacing it with an iPurifier 2. When I changed out the 3.0 for the iP2, I really thought I heard a noticeable  difference in sound. I do wonder if that was due to the cleaned power supply (i.e. I was using the USB power port to charge/run the PHA-3).

I was surprised, to be honest. But, I stuck with the iP2 and left it in for months. Today, when I remove/replace the iP2, I can't discern any difference in the sound. I've left it in the chain with the PHA-3, but am convinced that it does nothing with that DAC/amp.

Finally, I don't see how an asynchronous USB signal can cause changes in perceived audio, as in the usual subjective glossary: "more air between the instruments", "more bass slam", "precise separation of instruments"... 

Maybe if you have bad USB ports and/or a USB bus that is shared with noisy devices, it does something to mitigate clicks/pops/dropouts. I've taken the trouble to use the right-hand USB 3.0 port on my laptop that I know is best for DAC connections, as it is NOT shared with anything that is active/in-use.


----------



## groovyd

iFi audio said:


> Now wouldn't you like to know our secret sauce, would you?
> 
> It's not about single components per se but what one does with them. As an engineer you probably know this.
> 
> ...



I don't hear a difference except a few times I got a momentary drop out which might or might not have been due to the iP3.  But you got me already because I am simply too lazy to return it and will just leave it plugged in unless the drop-outs become symptomatic.  I took a chance on one of your cheaper products and whatever, hopefully your pricier packages actually lead to better sound for other's sake.  Selling snake oil is still a legitimate way to make a living. Cheers


----------



## iFi audio

groovyd said:


> I don't hear a difference except a few times I got a momentary drop out which might or might not have been due to the iP3.  But you got me already because I am simply too lazy to return it and will just leave it plugged in unless the drop-outs become symptomatic.



We've never claimed that our products net audible improvement in each and every case out there. Still, "Try it before you buy it" is our policy and we always encourage our customers to follow accordingly. If once in a while someone reports us that one of our goods didn't work as expected, we take it on the chin.   



groovyd said:


> Selling snake oil is still a legitimate way to make a living. Cheers



We understand that our product didn't do well in your setup. But to label it as a snake oil is not factual.


----------



## groovyd

iFi audio said:


> We've never claimed that our products net audible improvement in each and every case out there. Still, "Try it before you buy it" is our policy and we always encourage our customers to follow accordingly. If once in a while someone reports us that one of our goods didn't work as expected, we take it on the chin.
> 
> 
> 
> We understand that our product didn't do well in your setup. But to label it as a snake oil is not factual.



Fair enough... factually you're right it isn't actually oil at all.


----------



## Dan Fuentes

So, I am not reading through this crap storm but I did pick up two AC iPurifiers. I have one in between the DAC an Amp on a Furman PS8-D strip (solid tank like piece by the way) and one on the wall (PS Audio Classic Outlet). Yes, I like tweeks and yes I like these. I have tried several wall wart style filters (including some more expensive bits from Shunyata and Nordost) in the past and I like these the best. ifi gear design and build is top notch. These have a cool light on top and each box has a sticker inside.


----------



## iFi audio (Sep 21, 2018)

Folks, this:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bigger-bolder-better-the-new-amr.889437/

...and this:





If you're nearby, please do visit us. The place is easy to find, right between food and beverages


----------



## smodtactical

Anyone try the ipurifier 2 or 3 on a denafrips dac? Using it right now with my terminator to see if I gain any SQ.


----------



## iFi audio

smodtactical said:


> Anyone try the ipurifier 2 or 3 on a denafrips dac? Using it right now with my terminator to see if I gain any SQ.



We haven't, lots of good words we've seen about Denafrips though. If you find anything interesting, please feel free to share with us!


----------



## smodtactical (Oct 2, 2018)

iFi audio said:


> We haven't, lots of good words we've seen about Denafrips though. If you find anything interesting, please feel free to share with us!



Just comparing numerous times (ipurifier 2 vs none, the whole time using mercury 3.0 cable) Nicholas gunn - Verbena Haven, especially the intro my ipurifier 2 gives a clear substantial boost in performance, probably at least 10%. The background is blacker, there is an expansion of the soundstage especially in the depth... microdetails are more clear. I am impressed so far!


----------



## iFi audio

smodtactical said:


> Just comparing numerous times (ipurifier 2 vs none, the whole time using mercury 3.0 cable) Nicholas gunn - Verbena Haven, especially the intro my ipurifier 2 gives a clear substantial boost in performance, probably at least 10%. The background is blacker, there is an expansion of the soundstage especially in the depth... microdetails are more clear. I am impressed so far!



Good to know!


----------



## rachmaninov (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello to everyone,

 I recently purchased a second hand  Ifi ipurifier 2 that i am still struggling with . First time I plugged my audioengine D1 dac  , I had latency issues for real time data flow  but after i updated my wlan adapter driver, i resolved this issue but unfortunately this time I have this problem:
whatever the source is, YouTube, foobar, jriver  ipurifier quits working after 60 seconds I plug in, Green Led turns off leaving the blue one alone. When it functions , sound quality is ok it makes a high pitch tone is heard at the time it quits working , I tried the unit with 2 different laptops and an Android smart Phone with  no luck. My dac is Fine on itself.
Here is my setup :
Win7 sp2 asus laptop or Win 10 dell 7240 >>>35 cm usb cable(supplied with dac) >>>ipurifier 2 >>>>audioengine D1 dac


I already have a ticket opened at ifi technical support.
It seems to be ipurifier is not getting well along with audioengine dac or the unit itself is defective

Any ideas for diagnosis ?

thanks a lot.


----------



## groovyd

rachmaninov said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> I recently purchased a second hand  Ifi ipurifier 2 that i am still struggling with . First time I plugged my audioengine D1 dac  , I had latency issues for real time data flow  but after i updated my wlan adapter driver, i resolved this issue but unfortunately this time I have this problem:
> whatever the source is, YouTube, foobar, jriver  ipurifier quits working after 60 seconds I plug in, Green Led turns off leaving the blue one alone. When it functions , sound quality is ok it makes a high pitch tone is heard at the time it quits working , I tried the unit with 2 different laptops and an Android smart Phone with  no luck. My dac is Fine on itself.
> ...



doesn't really help the sound, suggest just throwing it away.


----------



## Bansaku

rachmaninov said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> I recently purchased a second hand  Ifi ipurifier 2 that i am still struggling with . First time I plugged my audioengine D1 dac  , I had latency issues for real time data flow  but after i updated my wlan adapter driver, i resolved this issue but unfortunately this time I have this problem:
> whatever the source is, YouTube, foobar, jriver  ipurifier quits working after 60 seconds I plug in, Green Led turns off leaving the blue one alone. When it functions , sound quality is ok it makes a high pitch tone is heard at the time it quits working , I tried the unit with 2 different laptops and an Android smart Phone with  no luck. My dac is Fine on itself.
> ...




Sounds like the unit is faulty. From a cheap 16/44 $2 Dollar Store DAC to the Sennheiser HDV820, I experienced no latency issues nor did I hear any noise coming from my iPurifier2. The only times I ever had USB connectivity issues, such as the iPurifier2 turning off, was when I has a dead USB3 header (unknown to me) plugged into the motherboard. In fact, it was the iPurifier2's spastic issues (followed by my keyboard) that alerted me to a potential issue with my USB. In other words, it's been solid.

If the unit is still under warranty (and iFi honours transfer of ownership) I would get a replacement. Heck, I would just toss it and get the iPurifier3. In all honesty, it's like iFi jumped 2 versions as the iPurifier3 is a vast improvement over the iPurifier2.


----------



## rachmaninov

Thank you for the input Bansaku, i Will wait for their response for my ticket and return the unit.


----------



## iFi audio

rachmaninov said:


> Thank you for the input Bansaku, i Will wait for their response for my ticket and return the unit.



Yup, please do and our tech team will get back to you shortly after weekend.


----------



## arjuna93

theveterans said:


> Looking forward to this against the Wyred 4 Sound Remedy which does resample everything to 96KHz.



It can be set to no upsampling, bit-perfect Redbook.


----------



## ShaolinGrump

My SPDIF iPurifier2 RCA output stopped working yesterday. I reconfigured some pathways and the iPurifier2 RCA output is now the only path not locking signal. The iPurifier2’s optical output is working just fine. 

I’ve tested on another DAC. Same results. Optical works from iPurifier2. RCA output does not. 

I’ve triple checked all connections, and moved the iFi power source to another power strip. No RCA output. 

Any reports of the RCA output plug end of the iPurifier2 failing? With optical still functioning normally.


----------



## iFi audio

ShaolinGrump said:


> Any reports of the RCA output plug end of the iPurifier2 failing? With optical still functioning normally.



That seems odd and I'm sorry to hear that your iPurifier stopped working as intended. Can you please let our tech team know about this on our support platform here: https://support.ifi-audio.com

Thanks!


----------

